# Che brutta cosa ...



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Ottobre 2012)

...i "non registrati".

Sarà senza dubbio un limite mio, ma continuo a non capire la ragione dell'esistenza di questo modo di essere utenti "anonimi" in un forum dove l'anonimato è già di per sè la cosa più importante. Boh.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;ree6kU9d2Nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ree6kU9d2Nk[/video]

MM....Ma c'è na roba che te va ben? Eh?
Dio santo hai sempre da lamentarti su tutto...
E non datemi aprovazioni...
E non datemi disapprovazioni...
E i non registrati....

E che caspita...

Vivi e lascia vivere no?

Non ti curar di certe cose e passa oltre...
Oppure

Vuolsi così colà dove si puote e non più dimandare eh?

Ma pensa a te che ti sei dovuto trasformare da Alce in MM...per 4 cagate....

Dai su...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ecco, Conte, è che  dopo quasi un mese di assenza cominciavo a sentire la mancanza delle solite polemiche e ne ho avviata una a caso.
Sto vivendo un momento idilliaco col lavoro, per riportarmi coi piedi per terra mi ci voleva qualcosa che mi ricordasse di quanti coglioni ci sono al mondo......


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco, Conte, è che  dopo quasi un mese di assenza cominciavo a sentire la mancanza delle solite polemiche e ne ho avviata una a caso.
> Sto vivendo un momento idilliaco col lavoro, per riportarmi coi piedi per terra mi ci voleva qualcosa che mi ricordasse di quanti coglioni ci sono al mondo......


Ecco bon ste cose inerenti al forum: parliamone in privè...
Qui sei su forum libero e non è bello certo per chi ama sto forum vedere sempre polemiche e critiche in forum libero...

Piuttosto parlaci abbondantemente dei tuoi successi sul lavoro no?

Che te frega dei non registrati...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco, Conte, è che  dopo quasi un mese di assenza cominciavo a sentire la mancanza delle solite polemiche e ne ho avviata una a caso.
> Sto vivendo un momento idilliaco col lavoro, per riportarmi coi piedi per terra mi ci voleva qualcosa che mi ricordasse di quanti coglioni ci sono al mondo......


per quello è sufficiente ti metta davanti allo specchio e non hai bisogno che nessuno ti ricordi nulla.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco, Conte, è che  dopo quasi un mese di assenza cominciavo a sentire la mancanza delle solite polemiche e ne ho avviata una a caso.
> Sto vivendo un momento idilliaco col lavoro, per riportarmi coi piedi per terra mi ci voleva qualcosa che mi ricordasse di quanti coglioni ci sono al mondo......


e questo era la prima cosa.
la seconda cosa. per fare sermoni agli altri è necessario non aver fatto nella sostanza la stessa cosa. e tu l'hai fatta. ipocrita.
ah firmamioci così non siamo anonimi.
Angelo Mekel


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ma Angelo, non lo capirai proprio mai che i cagnetti che abbaiano di continuo guadagnano solo calci nel culo?
E infilati il naso nel culo e fatti una dormita, dai.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma Angelo, non lo capirai proprio mai che i cagnetti che abbaiano di continuo guadagnano solo calci nel culo?
> E infilati il naso nel culo e fatti una dormita, dai.


non esagerare che poi mi incazzo sul serio...ti ho fatto solo notare che non ti sta bene una cosa che hai fatto...e di calci nel culo ne sei l'esperto mondiale 
caro il mio ipocritone del cazzo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non esagerare che poi mi incazzo sul serio...ti ho fatto solo notare che non ti sta bene una cosa che hai fatto...e di calci nel culo ne sei l'esperto mondiale
> caro il mio ipocritone del cazzo


E se ti incazzi sul serio che fai? Continui ad abbaiare? Strappi a morsi i cuscini della poltrona? Pisci sui mobili?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E se ti incazzi sul serio che fai? Continui ad abbaiare? Strappi a morsi i cuscini della poltrona? così la metti?
> le corna come stanno, cornutone?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E se ti incazzi sul serio che fai? Continui ad abbaiare? Strappi a morsi i cuscini della poltrona? così la metti?
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cacchio, sei proprio alla frutta eh?
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

*Angelo*

Sputtanali ad uno ad uno come meritano. Ti hanno coperto di merda e hanno infamato senza pietà i tuoi affetti più cari.
Che aspetti ad aprire gli armadi? Che aspetti a rendere loro la pariglia? Non temere rappresaglie legali perché parlando di nick e non facendo nomi e cognomi non ledi alcuna reputazione e non violi privacy.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sputtanali ad uno ad uno come meritano. Ti hanno coperto di merda e hanno infamato senza pietà i tuoi affetti più cari.
> Che aspetti ad aprire gli armadi? Che aspetti a rendere loro la pariglia? Non temere rappresaglie legali perché parlando di nick e non facendo nomi e cognomi non ledi alcuna reputazione e non violi privacy.


Intanto che state ad aprire gli armadi... potreste per cortesia farmi il cambio del guardaroba? per me è un incubo....


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intanto che state ad aprire gli armadi... potreste per cortesia farmi il cambio del guardaroba? per me è un incubo....



mi associo-

Non ce la posso fare a farlo.
Un vaso di pandora


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi associo-
> 
> Non ce la posso fare a farlo.
> Un vaso di pandora


anche tu non butti mai via niente? Io sono perseguitata da un tailleur spinato da anni...


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche tu non butti mai via niente? Io sono perseguitata da un tailleur spinato da anni...



io quest'anno ho deciso che butto....  ce la posso fare..... o  no ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io quest'anno ho deciso che butto....  ce la posso fare..... o no ?


mah... io ogni anno lo dico... poi immolo alla causa 2-3 cose di cui non mi spiego l'esistenza. Acquisti compulsivi, a volte ho il dubbio di essere occasionalmente posseduta quando giro per negozi.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sputtanali ad uno ad uno come meritano. Ti hanno coperto di merda e hanno infamato senza pietà i tuoi affetti più cari.
> Che aspetti ad aprire gli armadi? Che aspetti a rendere loro la pariglia? Non temere rappresaglie legali perché parlando di nick e non facendo nomi e cognomi non ledi alcuna reputazione e non violi privacy.


io non temo nessuna rappresaglia e nel contempo non mi diverto a sputtanare nessuno. certo non mi piace passare per paranoico con il rivolino di sangue alla bocca io e alcuni del forum dei drittoni tranquilli e retti


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intanto che state ad aprire gli armadi... potreste per cortesia farmi il cambio del guardaroba? per me è un incubo....


state chi, scusa?
il non registrato che ha scritto quel post ti risulta siano più persone?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> state chi, scusa?
> il non registrato che ha scritto quel post ti risulta siano più persone?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 5874


te n'è cresciuta un'altra?


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche tu non butti mai via niente? Io sono perseguitata da un tailleur spinato da anni...



esatto. E quando decido di buttare regolarmente sbaglio.

Non se ne esce...


io ho una giacca multicolor che...
dio mio. Metterò una foto sul blog perchè non è descrivibile.
E quanto mi piaceva...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intanto che state ad aprire gli armadi... potreste per cortesia farmi il cambio del guardaroba? per me è un incubo....



e metteteci pure due sacchettini di lavanda, già che ci siete


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e metteteci pure due sacchettini di lavanda, già che ci siete


in effetti negli armadi un po' di puzza si sente


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> te n'è cresciuta un'altra?


Stemma della famiglia Colleoni... avevano una malformazione ereditaria


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stemma della famiglia Colleoni... avevano una malformazione ereditaria


in effetti quando ti ci metti riesci a romperne tre tutte insieme


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in effetti quando ti ci metti riesci a romperne tre tutte insieme


non mi hai ancora visto, quando mi ci metto.


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stemma della famiglia Colleoni... avevano una malformazione ereditaria


I primi flippers della storia...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e metteteci pure due sacchettini di lavanda, già che ci siete


e antitarme nisba?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi hai ancora visto, quando mi ci metto.


a me avanzerebbe già. così ma comunque a quel punto sarebbe una bella lotta


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *a me avanzerebbe già. così* ma comunque a quel punto sarebbe una bella lotta


Bravissimo. Quindi mollami.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bravissimo. Quindi mollami.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bravissimo. Quindi mollami.


se vuoi essere mollata devi prima imparare a non rompere i coglioni


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se vuoi essere mollata devi prima imparare a non rompere i coglioni



maleducato/a...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> maleducato/a...


senti, sbriciolata ha fatto dell'ironia fuori luogo e io sarei maleducato?
mettiamola così...non ti intromettere


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se vuoi essere mollata devi prima imparare a non rompere i coglioni


mollami, smetti di postarmi. Impara a rassegnarti, respira.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mollami, smetti di postarmi. Impara a rassegnarti, respira.


nessuno ti aveva invitato a postare, lo fai e TU vuoi essere mollata?
impara a ripigliarti, ragiona.,


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sputtanali ad uno ad uno come meritano. Ti hanno coperto di merda e hanno infamato senza pietà i tuoi affetti più cari.
> Che aspetti ad aprire gli armadi? Che aspetti a rendere loro la pariglia? Non temere rappresaglie legali perché parlando di nick e non facendo nomi e cognomi non ledi alcuna reputazione e non violi privacy.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intanto che state ad aprire gli armadi... potreste per cortesia farmi il cambio del guardaroba? per me è un incubo....





Non Registrato ha detto:


> state chi, scusa?
> il non registrato che ha scritto quel post ti risulta siano più persone?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


>


Ridi un po' in faccia a 'sto........


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ridi un po' in faccia a 'sto........


che personcina fine


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> che personcina fine


Lo so. grazie


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

state aspettando la risata?


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

mah...anche un bel film tipo "non aprite quella porta" andrebbe bene.
Anche un fantasy


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

affittatelo


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> affittatelo



mannò dai. Perchè?
Al limite lo guardo in streaming, che affittare

Una commedia anni 60 americana? che ne dici?


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò dai. Perchè?
> Al limite lo guardo in streaming, che affittare
> 
> Una commedia anni 60 americana? che ne dici?



tra l'altro mi sono sempre fatta le sopracciglia identiche a lei.
Informazione basilare da dare


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

tu cosa nn diresti pur di esibirti altroche sopracciglia


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu cosa nn diresti pur di esibirti altroche sopracciglia


ogni occasione è buona per fare la civetta (cit)




va bene me ne vado a civettare da un altra parte


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ogni occasione è buona per fare la civetta (cit)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarebbe d'uopo capissi che le civette portano sfiga


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarebbe d'uopo capissi che le civette portano sfiga


ma no...è una leggenda metropolitana, come i coccodrilli nelle fogne e il cameltoe.

Non credere a tutto.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no...è una leggenda metropolitana, come i coccodrilli nelle fogne e il cameltoe.
> 
> Non credere a tutto.


non credevo tu potessi esistere e invece....
quindi posso anche credere al motociclista che dopo aver fatto un incidente si è rialzato tranquillo e solo quando si è tolto il casco gli si è aperta in due la testa come un cocomero


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *non credevo tu potessi esistere e invece..*..
> quindi posso anche credere al motociclista che dopo aver fatto un incidente si è rialzato tranquillo e solo quando si è tolto il casco gli si è aperta in due la testa come un cocomero


ora hai cambiato idea?

Bella quella storia. Ho anche cercato su internet ma ho trovato solo caschi con teste dentro staccate e già morte.
In compenso ne ho trovata una raccapricciante (documentata da un filmato) tipo quella che gli si apre la testa come un cocomero e muore.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ora hai cambiato idea?
> 
> Bella quella storia. Ho anche cercato su internet ma ho trovato solo caschi con teste dentro staccate e già morte.
> In compenso ne ho trovata una raccapricciante (documentata da un filmato) tipo quella che gli si apre la testa come un cocomero e muore.


ooooooooooooooohhhh ma che bello! postra il filmato...oppure posti solo decerebrate che cercano di ustionarsi il buco del chiul?


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ooooooooooooooohhhh ma che bello! postra il filmato...oppure posti solo decerebrate che cercano di ustionarsi il buco del chiul?


non posso postarlo, davvero.
E' crudissimo oltre ogni limite e siamo in pubblica.
Le decerebrate sono postabilissime!
Alcune...per quelle di nuovo non pubblicabili ci sono gli mp.

ahahahahahahahahahaha, ti incendi anche tu?
ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non posso postarlo, davvero.
> E' crudissimo oltre ogni limite e siamo in pubblica.
> Le decerebrate sono postabilissime!
> Alcune...per quelle di nuovo non pubblicabili ci sono gli mp.
> ...


io non pèosso mi è cerebralmwente impossibile....ma credo tu possa farlo in tutta tranquillità


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non posso postarlo, davvero.
> E' crudissimo oltre ogni limite e siamo in pubblica.
> Le decerebrate sono postabilissime!
> Alcune...per quelle di nuovo non pubblicabili ci sono gli mp.
> ...


ma vai  a darlo via burinotta li' puoi arrivare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma vai  a darlo via burinotta li' puoi arrivare



patetico


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> patetico


solo diversamente einstein, pigliato per il culo e manco se ne è accorto.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> solo diversamente einstein, pigliato per il culo e manco se ne è accorto.


vedi di finirla

Angelo Merkel


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vedi di finirla
> 
> Angelo Merkel


a chi dici?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

a te non a me


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a chi dici?


ho quotato te ma parlavo con la mia vicina di casa


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

l'avevo detto io che non parlava con me


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

alla fine  chi parlava con chi?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

chiunque tu sia è certo che sei un/a coglione/a
A.M.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

comunque il burinotta non l'ho scritto io
A.M.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> comunque il burinotta non l'ho scritto io
> A.M.


Certo, sappiamo tutti chi l'ha scritto


----------



## Tebe (20 Ottobre 2012)

amo i gialli


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> amo i gialli


é un remake di Dieci piccoli indiani?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ridi un po' in faccia a 'sto........


Di fronte a certe cose c'è da piangere. Ridere sarebbe crudele.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Di fronte a certe cose c'è da piangere. Ridere sarebbe crudele.



questa Sbri, è troppo bella. troppo.:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Di fronte a certe cose c'è da piangere. Ridere sarebbe crudele.


 La tua inutilità e banalità mi provocano lo stesso effetto


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> questa Sbri, è troppo bella. troppo.:up:


Se questa non è stronzaggine non so come altro definirla.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, sappiamo tutti chi l'ha scritto


Tutti meno io. lo dici anche a me?
Angelo Merkel


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> amo i gialli


Trasferisciti in cina.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se questa non è stronzaggine non so come altro definirla.




ognuno interpreta come puo' o come desidera.


per me contiene uno spirito  genialmente feroce.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ognuno interpreta come puo' o come desidera.
> 
> 
> per me contiene uno spirito  genialmente feroce.


Anche per me.....


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> é un remake di Dieci piccoli indiani?


mmmhhhh, mi sa di no.

Vieni avanti cretino?
Certo non è un giallo, però...


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Di fronte a certe cose c'è da piangere. Ridere sarebbe crudele.


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Trasferisciti in cina.


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche per me.....


e pure per me.
ma casca l'asino sul "geniale", che per ovvi motivi non tutti possono percepire.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche per me.....


 Ma anche per me cosa? Ti conviene non scrivere più seriamente nulla di te perché ogni volta che lo farai verrò a prenderti per il culo sempre oppure dovesse farlo qualcun altro gli darò pure ragione. esattamente come ha fatto con me. sbriciolata e dietro lei tu e miciolidia. complimenti.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

tutto qui?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma anche per me cosa? Ti conviene non scrivere più seriamente nulla di te perché ogni volta che lo farai verrò a prenderti per il culo sempre oppure dovesse farlo qualcun altro gli darò pure ragione. esattamente come ha fatto con me. sbriciolata e dietro lei tu e miciolidia. complimenti.


complimenti a te


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> complimenti a te


Ha ragione CM. patetico .....
Angelo Merkel
ps: d'ora in poi siccome mi rompe u ciglioni dovermi firmare ogni volta firmerò i post con am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmhhhh, mi sa di no.
> 
> Vieni avanti cretino?
> Certo non è un giallo, però...


E tu da un pezzo che sei venuta.
am


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

*i*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma anche per me cosa? Ti conviene non scrivere più seriamente nulla di te perché ogni volta che lo farai verrò a prenderti per il culo sempre oppure dovesse farlo qualcun altro gli darò pure ragione. esattamente come ha fatto con me. sbriciolata e dietro lei tu e miciolidia. complimenti.



sei un creativo .


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sei un creativo .


No sono uno che non sopporta l'ironia inopportuna. comunque con farfalla posso spiegarmi e mi interessa farlo. con te no.


----------



## Chiara (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma anche per me cosa? Ti conviene non scrivere più seriamente nulla di te perché ogni volta che lo farai verrò a prenderti per il culo sempre oppure dovesse farlo qualcun altro gli darò pure ragione. esattamente come ha fatto con me. sbriciolata e dietro lei tu e miciolidia. complimenti.


Se qualcuno non aveva capito chi fosse, con questa chiosa ora dovrebbe essere chiarissimo


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara ha detto:


> Se qualcuno non aveva capito chi fosse, con questa chiosa ora dovrebbe essere chiarissimo


forse non sai leggere anzi è sicuro. strano per una con intelligenza superiore alla media. ti ho scritto che io non ho scritto burinotta a tebe. e non avrei certo paura ad ammetterlo. IO
am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non temo nessuna rappresaglia e nel contempo non mi diverto a sputtanare nessuno. certo non mi piace passare per paranoico con il rivolino di sangue alla bocca io e alcuni del forum dei drittoni tranquilli e retti


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> state chi, scusa?
> il non registrato che ha scritto quel post ti risulta siano più persone?


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> te n'è cresciuta un'altra?


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in effetti negli armadi un po' di puzza si sente


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in effetti quando ti ci metti riesci a romperne tre tutte insieme


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a me avanzerebbe già. così ma comunque a quel punto sarebbe una bella lotta


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se vuoi essere mollata devi prima imparare a non rompere i coglioni


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> senti, sbriciolata ha fatto dell'ironia fuori luogo e io sarei maleducato?
> mettiamola così...non ti intromettere


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nessuno ti aveva invitato a postare, lo fai e TU vuoi essere mollata?
> impara a ripigliarti, ragiona.,


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ridi un po' in faccia a 'sto........


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo so. grazie


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> state aspettando la risata?


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> affittatelo


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarebbe d'uopo capissi che le civette portano sfiga


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non credevo tu potessi esistere e invece....
> quindi posso anche credere al motociclista che dopo aver fatto un incidente si è rialzato tranquillo e solo quando si è tolto il casco gli si è aperta in due la testa come un cocomero


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ooooooooooooooohhhh ma che bello! postra il filmato...oppure posti solo decerebrate che cercano di ustionarsi il buco del chiul?


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non pèosso mi è cerebralmwente impossibile....ma credo tu possa farlo in tutta tranquillità


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho quotato te ma parlavo con la mia vicina di casa


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La tua inutilità e banalità mi provocano lo stesso effetto


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se questa non è stronzaggine non so come altro definirla.


am


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse non sai leggere anzi è sicuro. strano per una con intelligenza superiore alla media. ti ho scritto che io non ho scritto burinotta a tebe. e non avrei certo paura ad ammetterlo. IO
> am


...ma a prescindere non è importante. Non è una cosa che mi tange ecco.
Tranquilli.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma anche per me cosa? Ti conviene non scrivere più seriamente nulla di te perché ogni volta che lo farai verrò a prenderti per il culo sempre oppure dovesse farlo qualcun altro gli darò pure ragione. esattamente come ha fatto con me. sbriciolata e dietro lei tu e miciolidia. complimenti.


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ma a prescindere non è importante. Non è una cosa che mi tange ecco.
> Tranquilli.


ma tranquilli chi?
io sono uno. forse sei schizofrenica e pensi che anche gli altri abbiano altre personalità. io ne ho una sola.
am


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> am



che bello un nuovo gioco

Che inventiva, che genio!

vabbè.
preparo la cena


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

detto questo cara Chiara, vedi di non rompermi le balle. 
idem per sbriciolata.
nessuno vi ha chiAMATE A IRONIZZARE SU UNA COSA SERIA CHE NON è PARTITA DA ME.
un non registrato mi ha chiamato in causa provocandomi su una cosa per me seria (forse i vostri affetti per voi non sono cose serie ma per me lo sono) e alla quale non ho risposto  in maqnioera nè provocatoria nè polemica.
sbriciolata si è permessa
1) di ironizzare su una cosa per me seria
2) mi ha accomunato al provocatore
capeggiate da Sbriciolata, la provocazione è stata seguita da 4 donne. ho risposto perchè ritengo non fosse opportuna e ho chiesto seriamente a sbriciolata perchè parlasse al plurale e ho ottenuto altra ironia e nessuna risposta. a quel punto ho risposto con la stessa ironia (sarcasmo direi, esattamente come sarcasmo sono state le risposte datemi prima) e a quanto pare io sono maleducato e le signore così ironiche dei geni..
ribadisco, ripigliatevi. perchè non so se nelle vostre vite è così, ma di certo qui dentro i valori vengono ribaltati.
te capi', Chiara? 

x farfalla: io e te abbiamo chiarito. c'è stato un misunderstanding RECIPROCO e ti chiedo scusa pubblicamente.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che bello un nuovo gioco
> 
> Che inventiva, che genio!
> 
> ...


eccola qui, la diversamente intelligente del forum.
vai a preparare la cena si. e non rompere/mi i coglioni.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eccola qui, la diversamente intelligente del forum.
> vai a preparare la cena si. e non rompere/mi i coglioni.


am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> detto questo cara Chiara, vedi di non rompermi le balle.
> idem per sbriciolata.
> nessuno vi ha chiAMATE A IRONIZZARE SU UNA COSA SERIA CHE NON è PARTITA DA ME.
> un non registrato mi ha chiamato in causa provocandomi su una cosa per me seria (forse i vostri affetti per voi non sono cose serie ma per me lo sono) e alla quale non ho risposto  in maqnioera nè provocatoria nè polemica.
> ...


am


----------



## Chiaro (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse non sai leggere anzi è sicuro. strano per una con intelligenza superiore alla media. ti ho scritto che io non ho scritto burinotta a tebe. e non avrei certo paura ad ammetterlo. IO
> am


non avrai scritto burinotta ma hai minacciato qualcuno per l'ennesima volta


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Chiaro ha detto:


> non avrai scritto burinotta ma hai minacciato qualcuno per l'ennesima volta


ho semplicemente scritto che avrei fatto quello che mi è stato fatto. nè più nè meno.
am


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2012)

io mi sono persa...non c'ho capito un cavolo....


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io mi sono persa...non c'ho capito un cavolo....



nemmeno io, ma è divertente


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma tranquilli chi?
> io sono uno. forse sei schizofrenica e pensi che anche gli altri abbiano altre personalità. io ne ho una sola.
> am


Quoto


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No sono uno che non sopporta l*'ironia inopportuna*. comunque con farfalla posso spiegarmi e mi interessa farlo. con te no.



il creativo che  non sopporta l ironia_ inopportuna_:girlhaha:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> il creativo che  non sopporta l ironia_ inopportuna_:girlhaha:


non c'è proprio un cazzo da ridere. ed è questo che non capisci. e non credo che ci arriverai mai
am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io mi sono persa...non c'ho capito un cavolo....


lascia perdere. chi doveva capire o ha capito e non risponde oppure ha capito ma fa finta di non averlo fatto
am


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non c'è proprio un cazzo da ridere. ed è questo che non capisci. *e non credo che ci arriverai mai*
> am



assolutamente vero.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> assolutamente vero.


e allora fatti una domanda. e se non vuoi fartela perlomeno risparmiami i tuoi stupidi commenti
am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Chiaro ha detto:


> non avrai scritto burinotta ma hai minacciato qualcuno per l'ennesima volta


e comunque hai ragione. dovrei andare in galera per aver minacciato qualcuno di prenderlo per il culo in un prossimo futuro. 
però, roba da matti. a qualcuno che lo ha appena fatto non viene rimarcato.
ah la coerenza, questa sconosciuta!
am


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lascia perdere. chi doveva capire o ha capito e non risponde oppure ha capito ma fa finta di non averlo fatto
> am


in ogni caso chi doveva capire ha capito...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in ogni caso chi doveva capire ha capito...


vedremo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> detto questo cara Chiara, vedi di non rompermi le balle.
> idem per sbriciolata.
> nessuno vi ha chiAMATE A IRONIZZARE SU UNA COSA SERIA CHE NON è PARTITA DA ME.
> un non registrato mi ha chiamato in causa provocandomi su una cosa per me seria (forse i vostri affetti per voi non sono cose serie ma per me lo sono) e alla quale non ho risposto  in maqnioera nè provocatoria nè polemica.
> ...


Senti ciccio, ti spiego. Io non capeggio proprio nessuno, le logiche di adulti che giocano a fare le bande come ragazzini mi fanno un po' senso. Mi preoccupano pure. Ho risposto in maniera ironica ad un post anonimo che conteneva FOLLI STRONZATE. Adesso... io sono adulta e ho di meglio di cui occuparmi. Vai ad attaccarti da un'altra parte, PIATTOLA!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti ciccio, ti spiego. Io non capeggio proprio nessuno, le logiche di adulti che giocano a fare le bande come ragazzini mi fanno un po' senso. Mi preoccupano pure. Ho risposto in maniera ironica ad un post anonimo che conteneva FOLLI STRONZATE. Adesso... io sono adulta e ho di meglio di cui occuparmi. Vai ad attaccarti da un'altra parte, PIATTOLA!


va bene scusami

am


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti ciccio, ti spiego. Io non capeggio proprio nessuno, le logiche di adulti che giocano a fare le bande come ragazzini mi fanno un po' senso. Mi preoccupano pure. Ho risposto in maniera ironica ad un post anonimo che conteneva FOLLI STRONZATE. Adesso... io sono adulta e ho di meglio di cui occuparmi. Vai ad attaccarti da un'altra parte, PIATTOLA!


Senti, ciccia, allora non permetterti di accomunarmi a chi folli stronzate scrive e permetterti di prendermi per il culo quando ti chiedo spiegazioni di questo in quanto io non sono tuo fratello. e piattola lo dici ad un tuo familiare e non a me. perchè se io sarei una piattola tu sei solo una stronza. ed è evidente che non capisci nemmeno un cazzo perchè capeggiare non significa certo che ti sei messa d'accordo con le altre. di certo ti sei divertita. bene. vatti a divertire da un'altra parte. puoi non farlo ma la piattola ti romperà i coglioni.
ed ovviamente il non registrato che ti ha chiesto scusa nel post precedente non sono io.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti, ciccia, allora non permetterti di accomunarmi a chi folli stronzate scrive e permetterti di prendermi per il culo quando ti chiedo spiegazioni di questo in quanto io non sono tuo fratello. e piattola lo dici ad un tuo familiare e non a me. perchè se io sarei una piattola tu sei solo una stronza. ed è evidente che non capisci nemmeno un cazzo perchè capeggiare non significa certo che ti sei messa d'accordo con le altre. di certo ti sei divertita. bene. vatti a divertire da un'altra parte. puoi non farlo ma la piattola ti romperà i coglioni.
> ed ovviamente il non registrato che ti ha chiesto scusa nel post precedente non sono io.


am


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti, ciccia, allora non permetterti di accomunarmi a chi folli stronzate scrive e permetterti di prendermi per il culo quando ti chiedo spiegazioni di questo in quanto io non sono tuo fratello. e piattola lo dici ad un tuo familiare e non a me. perchè se io sarei una piattola tu sei solo una stronza. ed è evidente che non capisci nemmeno un cazzo perchè capeggiare non significa certo che ti sei messa d'accordo con le altre. di certo ti sei divertita. bene. vatti a divertire da un'altra parte. puoi non farlo ma la piattola ti romperà i coglioni.
> ed ovviamente il non registrato che ti ha chiesto scusa nel post precedente non sono io.


La persona cui era rivolto il mio post mi ha risposto sopra: allora perchè rispondi come se il post fosse rivolto a te? sei uno e trino? Il tuo nome è Legione? devo chiamare un esorcista? Hai mangiato dei funghi strani?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La persona cui era rivolto il mio post mi ha risposto sopra: allora perchè rispondi come se il post fosse rivolto a te? sei uno e trino? Il tuo nome è Legione? devo chiamare un esorcista? Hai mangiato dei funghi strani?


peccato che non ero io che ti ho risposto. 
IO sono angelo merkel e non ti chiedo proprio scusa di un cazzo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> peccato che non ero io che ti ho risposto.
> IO sono angelo merkel e non ti chiedo proprio scusa di un cazzo


Mi pareva strano...  Poi vi lamentate che vi do del voi cazzerola... bello però avere gli anni e non sentirli


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi pareva strano...  Poi vi lamentate che vi do del voi cazzerola... bello però avere gli anni e non sentirli


beh...tu dai pure del voi...io ti do della grande stronza. non sei niente di meno.
am


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> beh...tu dai pure del voi...io ti do della grande stronza. non sei niente di meno.
> am


questa volta 'am' per cosa sta? Aston Martin? anti meridiem? ad minchiam?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

firulì firulà,
il coglione eccolo là.


pppppppprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

venghino siori venghino a vedere mister embolino
venghino spettacolo aggratis con fantasmi, saltimbanchi e pare varie
venghino anche le siore, venghino


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa volta 'am' per cosa sta? Aston Martin? anti meridiem? ad minchiam?


sei solo una patetica stronza. e tutto quello che ti è capitato te lo sei tutto meritato. 
Alessandro


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

che patetico il non registrato che si spaccia per Angelo Merkel.
evidentemente non sta bene con la testa.
e poi continuano a dire che non sono invidiosi di Alex.
brutta cosa l'invidia


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei solo una patetica stronza. e tutto quello che ti è capitato te lo sei tutto meritato.
> Alessandro


Alessandro Manzoni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ei fu.
Siccome immobile
seduto sul pitale
stava aspettando immemore
la scarica fatale
Spinse tre volte in sòlio 
ed il colpo non partì
spinse la quarta volta
ed il pitale si riempì.
 ti ho studiato


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Penso di aver trasceso.
Sarà la mia doppia personalità 
Evviva son tornato a credere all'amore 
Alessandro


----------



## Alessandra Mussolini (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Alessandro Manzoni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ei fu.
> Siccome immobile
> seduto sul pitale
> ...


Bellissimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## Angel Merdel (21 Ottobre 2012)

Scusate sto a rota


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Angel Merdel ha detto:


> Scusate sto a rota


picchi ancora i tuoi figli?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi piacciono le iniziali
> E P
> e adesso vedi di finirla di rompermi i coglioni


pensi di farmi paura topolone? Attento... potresti prendere freddo tu, pensando di scoprire qualcun altro. Di pirla come te me ne servono 4 per volta, solo per iniziare a divertirmi. IO NON HO UN CAZZO DA NASCONDERE, PATACCA!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensi di farmi paura topolone? Attento... potresti prendere freddo tu, pensando di scoprire qualcun altro. Di pirla come te me ne servono 4 per volta, solo per iniziare a divertirmi. IO NON HO UN CAZZO DA NASCONDERE, PATACCA!


ok, puttana...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> spero di sapere la prossima volta che avrò notizie di te che sei finito su una sedia a rotelle per tutto il resto della tua miserabile esistenza


Pensi che uno su una sedia a rotelle sia messo peggio di te?
Guardati  bene poi di
AM


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Pensi che uno su una sedia a rotelle sia messo peggio di te?
> Guardati  bene poi di
> AM


Ciao Luna


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Ottobre 2012)

:inlove:





Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok, puttana...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Luna


Ciao...
trovo che sia una bella serata....
bel 3D ...
educato soprattutto...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao...
> trovo che sia una bella serata....
> bel 3D ...
> educato soprattutto...


educato è continuare a prendere in giro per giorni...soprattutto


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

e già puttanino, ti rode eh?


prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

attento! Dietro di te!


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Sedie a rotelle,puttana,stronza......!Resta il fatto che non capisco l'intervento di persone non chiamate in causa dai diretti interessati.....e succede sempre quando in certe situazioni si ritrovano certe protagoniste MALATE DI PROTAGONISMO....!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sedie a rotelle,puttana,stronza......!Resta il fatto che non capisco l'intervento di persone non chiamate in causa dai diretti interessati.....e succede sempre quando in certe situazioni si ritrovano certe protagoniste MALATE DI PROTAGONISMO....!!


Sì Oscuro... e il problema della Sicilia è il traffico...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Sbriciolata,dai conosciamo gli eccessi di alex...a quanto sembra altri eccessi non son visti forse perchè meno appariscenti!Io non difendo alex,non ha bisogno delle mie difese... sarebbe anche il caso di smettere di difendere utenti fastidiose ed in modo più discreto offensive!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata,dai conosciamo gli eccessi di alex...a quanto sembra altri eccessi non son visti forse perchè meno appariscenti!Io non difendo alex,non ha bisogno delle mie difese... sarebbe anche il caso di smettere di difendere utenti fastidiose ed in modo più discreto offensive!!


No. Eccessi un cazzo. Ha scritto le mie iniziali per farmi sapere che può, secondo lui, arrivare a me. Non è un problema. Io non ho paura. Ma queste cose mi fanno girare i coglioni. E mi sono già mossa. Complimenti comunque all'utente, registrato, cha da accesso ai dati personali di altri utenti a terze persone che poi li utilizzano a scopo intimidatorio. Mi meraviglio di te Oscuro.Scusa, scritto così sembra che sia stato tu. Non sei stato tu, lo so bene.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Son stato io ma non son stato io?Ti asicuro che io non son stato e non so nulla di te,basta chiedere ad admin,questo è il mio primo intervento...!Cmq ti capisco,un mesetto fa è toccato a me subire un certo trattamento...forse anche peggio...per aver scritto alla cretina di turno che non condividevo un accostamento...e anche in quel caso..la stessa storia....!Forse sarebbe il caso di non assecondare certi deliri di onnipotenza..o ci interessiamo solo dei deliri di alex?Cmq sbriciolata...non è il mio modo modo di fare,il le cose le dico in chiaro!Dovresti conoscermi.....o forse no!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son stato io ma non son stato io?Ti asicuro che io non son stato e non so nulla di te,basta chiedere ad admin,questo è il mio primo intervento...!Cmq ti capisco,un mesetto fa è toccato a me subire un certo trattamento...forse anche peggio...per aver scritto alla cretina di turno che non condividevo un accostamento...e anche in quel caso..la stessa storia....!Forse sarebbe il caso di non assecondare certi deliri di onnipotenza..o ci interessiamo solo dei deliri di alex?Cmq sbriciolata...non è il mio modo modo di fare,il le cose le dico in chiaro!Dovresti conoscermi.....o forse no!


Ho corretto immediatamente il messaggio per chiarire che SO che tu non hai diffuso un bel nulla. Tu non c'entri. Dico che mi meraviglio di te perchè stai minimizzando una cosa che E' grave. Oggettivamente. A mio parere molto più grave di un 'attacco' volto a un nick: è stato un attacco alla persona. Comunque, niente di grave, sono assolutamente in grado di tutelarmi, ABBONDANTEMENTE. E non lascio correre, perchè nessuno si può permettere di minacciarmi e passarla liscia.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sedie a rotelle,puttana,stronza......!Resta il fatto che non capisco l'intervento di persone non chiamate in causa dai diretti interessati.....e succede sempre quando in certe situazioni si ritrovano certe protagoniste MALATE DI PROTAGONISMO....!!


con te siamo al completo


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata,dai conosciamo gli eccessi di alex...a quanto sembra altri eccessi non son visti forse perchè meno appariscenti!Io non difendo alex,non ha bisogno delle mie difese... sarebbe anche il caso di smettere di difendere utenti fastidiose ed in modo più discreto offensive!!


chi ti da fastidio?


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Sbiciolata*

Forse un mese fa non hai letto bene...Forse non ricordi...insulti e accostamenti alle forze dell'ordine,minacce alla persona,appuntamenti davanti ad alberghi.....è dovuto intervenire admin...mi son preso del teppista..del bovino per cosa poi?!Adesso cosa dovrei pensare?che se scrive Tebe o i suoi amici di merda...è lecito.... se scrive alex ci indignamo?E no....dovrebbe valere per tutti....Trovo violento il modo di fare di alex...eccessivo come a volte sono anche io...ma altrettanto violento se non peggio quello che è accaduto un mese fa...o il problema e che io e alex non facciamo volontariato?Sbriciolata ma la coerenza qui dentro mi spieghi dov'è?o a tebe è consentito e ad alex no?Ti ricordo i nomi di qui signori che poi son spariti....Trasparenza,massinfedele,marco....vatti a rileggere....poi parlate di alex....!


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Si con me siamo al completo...però tutti quelli che minacciano poi non danno seguito..ed io aspetto sempre che qualcuno di voi codardi...faccia il primo passo....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chi ti da fastidio?


tebe. ma per lui amore


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Non solo lei,anche il suo codazzo di disadattati!:rotfl:Amore?Forse è il contrario.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo lei,anche il suo codazzo di disadattati!:rotfl:Amore?Forse è il contrario.....!:rotfl:


innamorato


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Amici non registrati, sareste così cortesi da firmarvi in maniera tale da distinguervi? Altrimenti si capisce poco o nulla, temo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si peccato che non sia ricambiato...purtroppo!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Si..certo....devono prima trovare il coraggio!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si..certo....devono prima trovare il coraggio!:rotfl:


Anche con un banalissimo nick.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si joey e poi come fanno ad insultare nell'oscurità?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si peccato che non sia ricambiato...purtroppo!!:rotfl:[/QUOTE
> 
> ti rode si vede. parli sempre di lei e lei non ti si incula manco per niente. contento tu


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si non mi rassegno....rosiko da matti....e dire che sarebbe proprio la mia donna ideale....ma che ci devo fare...non mi vede proprio...!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si con me siamo al completo...però tutti quelli che minacciano poi non danno seguito..ed io aspetto sempre che qualcuno di voi codardi...faccia il primo passo....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


falla finita che non sei in un film, sei su un forum


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si non mi rassegno....rosiko da matti....e dire che sarebbe proprio la mia donna ideale....ma che ci devo fare...non mi vede proprio...!!:rotfl::rotfl:


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse un mese fa non hai letto bene...Forse non ricordi...insulti e accostamenti alle forze dell'ordine,minacce alla persona,appuntamenti davanti ad alberghi.....è dovuto intervenire admin...mi son preso del teppista..del bovino per cosa poi?!Adesso cosa dovrei pensare?che se scrive Tebe o i suoi amici di merda...è lecito.... se scrive alex ci indignamo?E no....dovrebbe valere per tutti....Trovo violento il modo di fare di alex...eccessivo come a volte sono anche io...ma altrettanto violento se non peggio quello che è accaduto un mese fa...o il problema e che io e alex non facciamo volontariato?Sbriciolata ma la coerenza qui dentro mi spieghi dov'è?o a tebe è consentito e ad alex no?Ti ricordo i nomi di qui signori che poi son spariti....Trasparenza,massinfedele,marco....vatti a rileggere....poi parlate di alex....!


Con tutta la buona volontà, ma proprio tutta, non riesco neanche a pensare di mettere Tebe (o inserisci un nome a piacere) ed Angelo sullo stesso piano. In pratica, per come la vedo io, Angelo è inconfrontabile con chiunque, anche con Stermy. Poi, dico, un conto è prendersi del "bovino" su un forum da un non registrato qualsiasi com'è capitato a te, un altro è prendersi minacce di ritorsioni a destra e a manca sfruttando confidenze ricevute privatamente come fa Angelo. Violento, eccessivo e pesante, hai detto benissimo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

No,infatti ho scritto degli  amici di tebe e ho fatto pure i nomi...  hanno fatto le stesse identiche cose di alex se non peggio....!Lasciamo stare dai...sarà che non faccio volontariato.....!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Certo che sono in un forum...se ero in un film...sai quanti calci nel sedere che prendevate...!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,infatti ho scritto degli  amici di tebe e ho fatto pure i nomi...  hanno fatto le stesse identiche cose di alex se non peggio....!Lasciamo stare dai...sarà che non faccio volontariato.....!:rotfl:


hahahahahahahahahahahahahah, distorci anche l'evidenza hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si....mi invento tutto....eè l'amore cosa ci vuoi fare?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ...Trovo violento il modo di fare di alex...eccessivo come a volte sono anche io...ma altrettanto violento se non peggio quello che è accaduto un mese fa...o il problema e che io e alex non facciamo volontariato?



hai accostato la tebe ad angelo. non sai scrivere evidentemente


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Una curiosità: massinfedele,trasparenza e marco dove sono?e cheater?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sedie a rotelle,puttana,stronza......!Resta il fatto che non capisco l'intervento di persone non chiamate in causa dai diretti interessati.....e succede sempre quando in certe situazioni si ritrovano certe protagoniste MALATE DI PROTAGONISMO....!!


e anche qui tiri in ballo lei


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*No*

Non sai leggere evidentemente...ho accostato gli amici di tebe ad angelo...!Solo che angelo sappiamo chi è.....è un iscritto..gli altri no...!chi è peggio?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amici non registrati, sareste così cortesi da firmarvi in maniera tale da distinguervi? Altrimenti si capisce poco o nulla, temo.


così è più divertente


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sai leggere evidentemente...ho accostato gli amici di tebe ad angelo...!Solo che angelo sappiamo chi è.....è un iscritto..gli altri no...!chi è peggio?


no


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una curiosità: massinfedele,trasparenza e marco dove sono?e cheater?:rotfl::rotfl:


a spasso con il tuo cervello smarrito dietro tebe


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Certo*

Si è malata di protagonismo....io faccio volontariato e non ho bisogno di fare pubblicità alla cosa....cmq continuiamo a disquisire di angelo...il cattivone....!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a spasso con il tuo cervello smarrito dietro tebe


hahahahhahaha buona questa


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sai leggere evidentemente...ho accostato gli amici di tebe ad angelo...!Solo che angelo sappiamo chi è.....è un iscritto..gli altri no...!chi è peggio?


io - fossi in te - eviterei di rispondere alle stupide provocazioni dei non registrati....


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

E si..dietro tebe....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfleccato che adoro le donne e non le femmine...!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è malata di protagonismo....io faccio volontariato e non ho bisogno di fare pubblicità alla cosa....cmq continuiamo a disquisire di angelo...il cattivone....!


hahahahahah ritrova presto il cervello perchè stai messo a novanta!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

ma tebe?


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Ma io mi diverto...son così idioti.....:rotfl::rotfl:!Angelo ci mette la faccia..questi non ne hanno una...e mi chiedo?Hanno voluto l'esclusione di angelo....ma questi no?


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Starà facendo volontariato....!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è malata di protagonismo....io faccio volontariato e non ho bisogno di fare pubblicità alla cosa....cmq continuiamo a disquisire di angelo...il cattivone....!


l'hai appena fatta pubblicità alla cosa


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io mi diverto...son così idioti.....:rotfl::rotfl:!Angelo ci mette la faccia..questi non ne hanno una...e mi chiedo?Hanno voluto l'esclusione di angelo....ma questi no?


ok..ti diverti...ma io neanche per divertimento gli darei tutta st'importanza:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Siii...con voi non faccio volontariato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Ma dai son vigliacchetti....siamo in un forum..mica è un film questo....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Starà facendo volontariato....!:rotfl:


può darsi. tu quando lo fai?


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Ogni tanto con voi.....!:rotfl:Un volontariato....difficile....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse un mese fa non hai letto bene...Forse non ricordi...insulti e accostamenti alle forze dell'ordine,minacce alla persona,appuntamenti davanti ad alberghi.....è dovuto intervenire admin...mi son preso del teppista..del bovino per cosa poi?!Adesso cosa dovrei pensare?che se scrive Tebe o i suoi amici di merda...è lecito.... se scrive alex ci indignamo?E no....dovrebbe valere per tutti....Trovo violento il modo di fare di alex...eccessivo come a volte sono anche io...ma altrettanto violento se non peggio quello che è accaduto un mese fa...o il problema e che io e alex non facciamo volontariato?Sbriciolata ma la coerenza qui dentro mi spieghi dov'è?o a tebe è consentito e ad alex no?Ti ricordo i nomi di qui signori che poi son spariti....Trasparenza,massinfedele,marco....vatti a rileggere....poi parlate di alex....!


Oscuro, qualcuno ha scritto qui dentro le iniziali del tuo nome e cognome? No. Altra cosa è minacciare Oscuro. Fosse anche la stessa cosa, non sminuisce quello che è successo ieri.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> così è più divertente


Non che pretenda che scriviate con nome e cognome, ma almeno in maniera di distinguervi. Un nick, una matricola, quello che volete. Anche perchè così non è che ci si ammazzi di risate, eh.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Ma quanta gente può avere le tue iniziali?a me hanno minacciato la persona e altro.... lascia stare dai...ho capito!Il problema della sicilia è angelo....che ci mette la faccia sbagliando.....!Sto codazzo della divina che fanno peggio da non registrati invece va bene?????


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Angelo sappiamo chi è almeno....!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanta gente può avere le tue iniziali?a me hanno minacciato la persona e altro.... lascia stare dai...ho capito!Il problema della sicilia è angelo....che ci mette la faccia sbagliando.....!Sto codazzo della divina che fanno peggio da non registrati invece va bene?????


è grave allo stesso modo...

non è giusto in nessun caso mettere fatti privati al cospetto di tutti
nè dire che si conosce la vera identità di un utente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanta gente può avere le tue iniziali?a me hanno minacciato la persona e altro.... lascia stare dai...ho capito!Il problema della sicilia è angelo....che ci mette la faccia sbagliando.....!Sto codazzo della divina che fanno peggio da non registrati invece va bene?????


OK, Oscuro: è più grave quello che è successo a te. Non importa.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Si peccato che un mese fa non era grave e adesso è grave.....la solita storia....!Dai simò.....era grave pure quello che ha fatto toy con te ....poi messo tutto in caciara...e la divina che scriveva in pvt a toy.....è grave solo a giorni alterni...!


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Sbrciolata*

Ma è una gara?ma che c'entra cosa è più grave?Era grave un mese fa ed è grave adesso..ma tu un mese fa dove eri?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si peccato che un mese fa non era grave e adesso è grave.....la solita storia....!Dai simò.....era grave pure quello che ha fatto toy con te ....poi messo tutto in caciara...e la divina che scriveva in pvt a toy.....è grave solo a giorni alterni...!


Senti, adesso stai andando ben fuori dal seminato. Sono stata la PRIMA a dire che quello che era successo a Simy era estremamente grave, mi sono all'epoca incazzata anche parecchio, e scontrata con altri utenti.
Comunque, prendo atto di questo: in un forum dove si raccontano cose assolutamente delicate e personali, gli utenti diffondono i dati personali che altri utenti hanno loro confidato, chi riceve queste confidenze poi può tranquillamente minacciare di pubblicarle quando ha un rodimento di culo. E il tutto viene visto come la marachella di un bambinone, ha esagerato ma è fatto così porello, paragonato a minacce a vuoto fatte da un nick di cui si ignora l'identità ad un nick di cui si ignora l'identità. Bene. Questo non è più posto per me, se così stanno le cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è una gara?ma che c'entra cosa è più grave?Era grave un mese fa ed è grave adesso..ma tu un mese fa dove eri?


sei tu che fai paragoni, non io.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanta gente può avere le tue iniziali?a me hanno minacciato la persona e altro.... lascia stare dai...ho capito!Il problema della sicilia è angelo....che ci mette la faccia sbagliando.....!Sto codazzo della divina che fanno peggio da non registrati invece va bene?????


la nomini ancora. rodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si peccato che un mese fa non era grave e adesso è grave.....la solita storia....!Dai simò.....era grave pure quello che ha fatto toy con te ....poi messo tutto in caciara...e la divina che scriveva in pvt a toy.....è grave solo a giorni alterni...!


infatti, ripeto, è grave allo stesso modo....
e non è corretto divulgare dati personali da parte di nessuno! 

che sia fatto a te, a me, o a qualunque altro utente... per me il risultato non cambia. è scorretto


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

e tebe continua a non incularselo, cosa che a lui dispiace assai, c'è l'ha sempre in bocca e quindi in testa.
tebe faccio un appello a nome di oscuro che non sa più come farsi vedere da te, rispondigli male, fai qualcosa, accorgiti che egli vive, esiste. non ti fa un pò di tenerezza vedere che da settimane ti cita  a sproposito per farsi rispondere? ti prego tebe, fallo per noi così smettiamo di vedere oscuro affannarsi con il suo punzecchio  ogni giorno, tebe fallo per noi per favore


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si peccato che un mese fa non era grave e adesso è grave.....la solita storia....!Dai simò.....era grave pure quello che ha fatto toy con te ....poi messo tutto in caciara...e la divina che scriveva in pvt a toy.....è grave solo a giorni alterni...!


tebeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, consideralo per favoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ma non vedi come sta? 

chiamate tebeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

ah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

ma 'ndo cazzo è tebe, quest'uomo è cotto


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

cottissimo, un caso più umano di quello che già è


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

ma chi è la divina?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, qualcuno ha scritto qui dentro le iniziali del tuo nome e cognome? No. Altra cosa è minacciare Oscuro. Fosse anche la stessa cosa, non sminuisce quello che è successo ieri.


Sono due giorni e passa che  continui a rompermi i coglioni e a trattarmi con sussiego. come ti permetti? abbiamo mai mangiato assieme io e te? ti avevo fatto una domanda in italiano, anzi due, in un italiano educato e corretto e cosa hai pensato bene di fare? di mettere tre coglioni in risposta. io ancora devo riceverla. per quanto riguarda le minacce sei ridicola. io ho messo due lettere e non ho scritto che erano le tue iniziali ma che mi piacciono le iniziali. a questo punto sei tu che hai confermato.quindi quelle sono le tue iniziali? saranno anche le iniziali di milioni di persone al mondo, che coincidenza. ti piace fare la vittima? come ci si sente a ricevere una cosa non meritata? bene adesso sai cosa si prova e questo era l'unico modo forte per fartelo perlomeno capire. cosa che continui a non fare pur avendotelo scritto in maniera chiara e alla quale hai risposto ancora con sussiego e ironia sulle mie iniziali per post e post 
e francamente della tua identità non so che farmene, non darti troppa importanza. fuori di qui sei niente per me la tua ironia dal primo post è stata fuori luogo perchè mi hai accomunato subito ad un bastardo non registrato che palesemente stava provocandomi ed al quale nessuno a parte me avrebbe dovuto rispondere. l'hai fatto e non solo. alla mia domanda hai risposto in maniera maleducata. sei meglio di me perchè al posto di non rompere i coglioni ci metti un'immagine?
per quanto riguarda le persone che danno informazioni non c'è bisogno di divulgare nulla perchè fb è un colabrodo e ci vuole nulla a risalire ad una persona anche per una persona mediamente intelligente come me. ti sei mossa? ma non farmi ridere. questa mi sembra la stessa storia per la quale io spaccherei la testa alle donne. cosa mai successa.

Alessandro N.
Non aggiungo il cognome per intero perchè sarai andata già a controllare su fb ma io non ho certo avuto mai remore in questo senso.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

forse tebe l'ha messo in ignore e non sa che ello la ama così disperatamente. c'è qualcuno che può avvertirla di tutto questo? tebe torna tra noi, torna femmina che non piace ad oscuro ma nessuno ci crede, torna a noi


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

e sia chiaro che l'unico intento che avevo era di farmi ignorare da te, sbriciolata. spero di esserci riuscito e che d'ora in poi il tuo sarcasmo lo vada ad usare con i tuoi amici e non con me. 
Alessandro


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti, ripeto, è grave allo stesso modo....
> e non è corretto divulgare dati personali da parte di nessuno!
> 
> che sia fatto a te, a me, o a qualunque altro utente... per me il risultato non cambia. è scorretto


è scorretto anche continuare a prendere per il culo un utente per giorni. sono stati citati i miei affetti da un provocatore non registrato. nessuno avrebbe dovuto nemmeno avvicinarsi ad un post del genere. soprattutto gente che 
1) non mi conosce
2) mi trova sgradevole (cosa della quale non me ne frega un cazzo peraltro)
quindi è giustificabile una presa per il culo di giorni e non due lettere messe a caso? poi se la signora sbriciolata vuole saperlo le spiego anche perchè le ho scritte e perchè ho scelto quelle lettere. che LEI HA CONFERMATO ESSERE LE SUE INIZIALI NON IO.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è scorretto anche continuare a prendere per il culo un utente per giorni. sono stati citati i miei affetti da un provocatore non registrato. nessuno avrebbe dovuto nemmeno avvicinarsi ad un post del genere. soprattutto gente che
> 1) non mi conosce
> 2) mi trova sgradevole (cosa della quale non me ne frega un cazzo peraltro)
> quindi è giustificabile una presa per il culo di giorni e non due lettere messe a caso? poi se la signora sbriciolata vuole saperlo le spiego anche perchè le ho scritte e perchè ho scelto quelle lettere. che LEI HA CONFERMATO ESSERE LE SUE INIZIALI NON IO.


Alessandro. Naturalmente


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alessandro. Naturalmente



Iniziali a parte vorrei ricordarti, naturalmente Alessandro, che Sbriciolata s'è beccata, così, tanto perchè ti andava, anche della puttana. Per una, boh?, provocazione che dici di aver ricevuto da un non registrato a cui lei ha, forse?, riso o quello che è. Puttana, capito? *PUTTANA*.


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è scorretto anche continuare a prendere per il culo un utente per giorni. sono stati citati i miei affetti da un provocatore non registrato. nessuno avrebbe dovuto nemmeno avvicinarsi ad un post del genere. soprattutto gente che
> 1) non mi conosce
> 2) mi trova sgradevole (cosa della quale non me ne frega un cazzo peraltro)
> quindi è giustificabile una presa per il culo di giorni e non due lettere messe a caso? poi se la signora sbriciolata vuole saperlo le spiego anche perchè le ho scritte e perchè ho scelto quelle lettere. che LEI HA CONFERMATO ESSERE LE SUE INIZIALI NON IO.


Alex, è scorretto tutto in questa situazione!
io ti ho sempre "difeso" e lo sai...come di contro ti ho sempre detto che per me le questioni personali vanno risolte fuori dal forum perchè non è assolutamente un bel vedere!

il problema vero Ale e che con tutti sti non registrati non ci si capisce un cavolo e spesso io evito di intervenire o di rispondere perchè non capisco quando realmente sei tu e quando no!


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Alex, è scorretto tutto in questa situazione!
> io ti ho sempre "difeso" e lo sai...come di contro ti ho sempre detto che per me le questioni personali vanno risolte fuori dal forum perchè non è assolutamente un bel vedere!
> 
> il problema vero Ale e che con tutti sti non registrati non ci si capisce un cavolo e spesso io evito di intervenire o di rispondere perchè non capisco quando realmente sei tu e quando no!


simo' stavorta nun te capisco...

ancora dietro a quella testa di cazzo vai?

lui e le 3 baldracche che gli tengono bordone vanno scaricati solo ner cesso...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Alex, è scorretto tutto in questa situazione!
> io ti ho sempre "difeso" e lo sai...come di contro ti ho sempre detto che per me le questioni personali vanno risolte fuori dal forum perchè non è assolutamente un bel vedere!
> 
> il problema vero Ale e che con tutti sti non registrati non ci si capisce un cavolo e spesso io evito di intervenire o di rispondere perchè non capisco quando realmente sei tu e quando no!


vuoivederecheoraèilforumadoverchiederescusaaquelmalato,angeloscusacisenoncapiamoa chi sono rivolti i tuoi post cosi costruttivi pieni di verita ed educazione scusaci angelo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Quando accade a "qualcuno" e vabbè..oscuro è innamorato....:rotfl::rotfl:quando certe cose accadono ad altri la questione si fa seria....!E questo diventa un posto difficile...:rotfl:!!!Già...volevano "pistarmi "un mese fa davanti un albergo a via veneto...tutti a ridere...a scherzare....per non parlare di altro....!E si quelli son amici della divina....!Alex?è un violento.....ho capito tutto...ancora una volta...!Siamo alle solite!!Alex eccede e gli altri no.....!!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vuoivederecheoraèilforumadoverchiederescusaaquelmalato,angeloscusacisenoncapiamoa chi sono rivolti i tuoi post cosi costruttivi pieni di verita ed educazione scusaci angelo.



MA DI COSA? che non fate altro che provocarlo! 
chissà come mai quando nessuno sapeva che merkel era alex ci si poteva parlare tranquillamente e ora no!

Alex esagererà pure ma c'è gente che si diverte a provocare sia Angelo che Oscuro solo per poterli attaccare! 

Ora Alex ha esagerato con Sbriciolata e su questo non ci piove....


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

angelo hai tutta la nostra comprensionechiederti perdono è il minimo che possiamofare,seiuna persona corretta educata rispettosae ci dispiace che cosi ingiustamente ti abbiano impedito di tornare;ti prego cerca di capire anche noi, è cosi difficile ignorare la tua parola sempre portatrice di buone intenzioni e per nulla malevola,perdonaci se puoi.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando accade a "qualcuno" e vabbè..oscuro è innamorato....:rotfl::rotfl:quando certe cose accadono ad altri la questione si fa seria....!E questo diventa un posto difficile...:rotfl:!!!Già...volevano "pistarmi "un mese fa davanti un albergo a via veneto*...tutti a ridere...a scherzare....*per non parlare di altro....!E si quelli son amici della divina....!Alex?è un violento.....ho capito tutto...ancora una volta...!Siamo alle solite!!Alex eccede e gli altri no.....!!


Perchè tu no? Voglio dire, gli appuntamenti, i pestaggi da forum, ste cose già fanno ridere scritte da ragazzini, superata una certa fanno più pena che altro. Perchè io voglio sperare, Oscù, che ti abbiano fatto pena o al limite che ti abbiano fatto ridere, non certo che tu le abbia prese sul serio pensando che questi ritardardati fossero anche codardi eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> MA DI COSA? che non fate altro che provocarlo!
> *chissà come mai quando nessuno sapeva che merkel era alex ci si poteva parlare tranquillamente e ora no!
> *
> Alex esagererà pure ma c'è gente che si diverte a provocare sia Angelo che Oscuro solo per poterli attaccare!
> ...


Boh, io l'ho sempre trovato piuttosto difficoltoso, ma evidentemente sono fatto male io.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Infatti la colpa è nostra se rispondiamo a certe provocazioni.:up:..!Così come non capisco perchè fare due pesi due misure....gli amici della divina hanno fatto parecchio peggio di angelo...ma cosa vuoi farci la gente era distratta....!Erano invaghiti pure loro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> MA DI COSA? che non fate altro che provocarlo!
> chissà come mai quando nessuno sapeva che merkel era alex ci si poteva parlare tranquillamente e ora no!
> 
> Alex esagererà pure ma c'è gente che si diverte a provocare sia Angelo che Oscuro solo per poterli attaccare!
> ...


Adesso niente attenuanti come per lo schifo ad MK?


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti la colpa è nostra se rispondiamo a certe provocazioni.:up:..!Così come non capisco perchè fare due pesi due misure....gli amici della divina hanno fatto parecchio peggio di angelo...ma cosa vuoi farci la gente era distratta....!Erano invaghiti pure loro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


come ti ho detto più di una volta infatti...ignora...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Joeyy*

Trovi divertenti certe minacce?allusioni?allusioni alla propria attività professionale in tono diffamatorio?G8,e compagnia bella....!Io no..ma forse joey sei invaghito pure tu?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> MA DI COSA? che non fate altro che provocarlo!
> chissà come mai quando nessuno sapeva che merkel era alex ci si poteva parlare tranquillamente e ora no!
> 
> Alex esagererà pure ma c'è gente che si diverte a provocare sia Angelo che Oscuro solo per poterli attaccare!
> ...


misentocolpevoleandro'aconfessarmi


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Alex, è scorretto tutto in questa situazione!
> io ti ho sempre "difeso" e lo sai...come di contro ti ho sempre detto che per me le questioni personali vanno risolte fuori dal forum perchè non è assolutamente un bel vedere!
> 
> il problema vero Ale e che con tutti sti non registrati non ci si capisce un cavolo e spesso io evito di intervenire o di rispondere perchè non capisco quando realmente sei tu e quando no!


io non ho nulla di personale con sbriciolata e furoi di qui non ho nulla da risolvere. manco la conosco e non ci tengo
un non registrato mi cita in prima persona. lei parla al plurale accomunandomici (e questo non registrato scrive "i tuoi affetti". capisco che la signora sbriciolata se ne fotta dei miei affetti...ma perchè io a quel punto invece dovrei fottermene di qualsiasi cosa inerente alla sua persona? e al non registrato gli rispondo in maniera educata). e io dovrei stare zitto?
le ho chiesto perchè parlava al plurale in maniera educata e civile (ti posto il post in cui l'ho fatto?). bene. di tutta risposta non ottengo nessuna risposta civile ed educata ma un immagine dei colleoni in cui vengono rapopresentati tre coglioni appunto.
da QUEL MOMENTO IN POI LA MIA EDUCAZIONE VA A FARSI FRIGGERE...però io sono maleducato e oltre e la signora va difesa? come funziona qui?????


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Adesso niente attenuanti come per lo schifo ad MK?


anchemkdevechiederescusa


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti la colpa è nostra se rispondiamo a certe provocazioni.:up:..!Così come non capisco perchè fare due pesi due misure....gli amici della divina hanno fatto parecchio peggio di angelo...ma cosa vuoi farci la gente era distratta....!Erano invaghiti pure loro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscu' pero' un conto so' le sparate anonime, un altro quanno ci si conosce...

quello e' una merda pura, altro che sta affa' le graduatorie...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non ho nulla di personale con sbriciolata e furoi di qui non ho nulla da risolvere. manco la conosco e non ci tengo
> un non registrato mi cita in prima persona. lei parla al plurale accomunandomici (e questo non registrato scrive "i tuoi affetti". capisco che la signora sbriciolata se ne fotta dei miei affetti...ma perchè io a quel punto invece dovrei fottermene di qualsiasi cosa inerente alla sua persona? e al non registrato gli rispondo in maniera educata). e io dovrei stare zitto?
> le ho chiesto perchè parlava al plurale in maniera educata e civile (ti posto il post in cui l'ho fatto?). bene. di tutta risposta non ottengo nessuna risposta civile ed educata ma un immagine dei colleoni in cui vengono rapopresentati tre coglioni appunto.
> da QUEL MOMENTO IN POI LA MIA EDUCAZIONE VA A FARSI FRIGGERE...però io sono maleducato e oltre e la signora va difesa? come funziona qui?????


daquel momentoahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Adesso niente attenuanti come per lo schifo ad MK?


come funziona con te? mk scopava con altri mentre era con me e a te va bene ma stai qui sopra a scrivere che i traditori sono delle merde? non è che te la sei scopata pure tu? posso capire, visto che sei un pompinoprivo
ah, la coerenza. questa sconosciuta.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Sermy*

Guarda...stermy hanno fatto veramente peggio dai...alex ci mette la faccia!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovi divertenti certe minacce?allusioni?allusioni alla propria attività professionale in tono diffamatorio?G8,e compagnia bella....!Io no..ma forse joey sei invaghito pure tu?:rotfl:


No, mi fanno pena. Poi oh, se tu ci credi davvero, mi spiace per te. Cioè, ma io potrei forse sentirmi "diffamato" davvero da quattro mentecatti su un forum? G8? Ahahahahhahahahahahahah! Ma chi cazzo se ne straincula, scusa eh.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda...stermy hanno fatto veramente peggio dai...alex ci mette la faccia!!!


il problema è che stermy non ce la mette, da vigliacco qual'è..altrimenti manco la moglie l'avrebbe riconosciuto
Alessandro


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non ho nulla di personale con sbriciolata e furoi di qui non ho nulla da risolvere. manco la conosco e non ci tengo
> un non registrato mi cita in prima persona. lei parla al plurale accomunandomici (e questo non registrato scrive "i tuoi affetti". capisco che la signora sbriciolata se ne fotta dei miei affetti...ma perchè io a quel punto invece dovrei fottermene di qualsiasi cosa inerente alla sua persona? e al non registrato gli rispondo in maniera educata). e io dovrei stare zitto?
> le ho chiesto perchè parlava al plurale in maniera educata e civile (ti posto il post in cui l'ho fatto?). bene. di tutta risposta non ottengo nessuna risposta civile ed educata ma un immagine dei colleoni in cui vengono rapopresentati tre coglioni appunto.
> da QUEL MOMENTO IN POI LA MIA EDUCAZIONE VA A FARSI FRIGGERE...però io sono maleducato e oltre e la signora va difesa? come funziona qui?????


Alex ho letto, però ripeto, secondo me a volte si possono dire le stesse cose in maniera diversa.  

anche io c'ho cazzeggiato sulla risposta di svuotare gli armadi...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non ho nulla di personale con sbriciolata e furoi di qui non ho nulla da risolvere. manco la conosco e non ci tengo
> un non registrato mi cita in prima persona. lei parla al plurale accomunandomici (e questo non registrato scrive "i tuoi affetti". capisco che la signora sbriciolata se ne fotta dei miei affetti...ma perchè io a quel punto invece dovrei fottermene di qualsiasi cosa inerente alla sua persona? e al non registrato gli rispondo in maniera educata). e io dovrei stare zitto?
> le ho chiesto perchè parlava al plurale in maniera educata e civile (ti posto il post in cui l'ho fatto?). bene. di tutta risposta non ottengo nessuna risposta civile ed educata ma un immagine dei colleoni in cui vengono rapopresentati tre coglioni appunto.
> *da QUEL MOMENTO IN POI LA MIA EDUCAZIONE VA A FARSI FRIGGERE...però io sono maleducato e oltre e la signora va difesa? come funziona qui?????*


Cazzo, ma fossi stupido? E mica t'ha ammazzato la mamma, eh. Capirai che sgarro che t'ha fatto, anvedi.


P.S: le iniziali.

P.P.S: PUTTANA.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Alex ho letto, però ripeto, secondo me a volte si possono dire le stesse cose in maniera diversa.
> 
> anche io c'ho cazzeggiato sulla risposta di svuotare gli armadi...


peccato che non mi hai accomunato a nessuno. 
e se ti avessi chiesto mi avresti risposto e sarebbe finita lì. la signora non vedeva l'ora di potermi rispondere male e lo ha fatto e adesso tutti a lamentarsi perchè ha ricevuto qualcosa in cambio?
Alessandro


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*joey*

Guarda non parlo di te....!E che dovremmo indignarci tutti di fronte alle cose storte....!Invece se sono gli amici della mia amica mi distraggo..se si colpisce me mi incazzo...e non mi sembra giusto...!Un mese fa è dovuto intervenire admin minacciando azioni legali....altro che le cazzate di alex...e dai!!!!


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo, ma fossi stupido? E mica t'ha ammazzato la mamma, eh. Capirai che sgarro che t'ha fatto, anvedi.
> 
> 
> P.S: le iniziali.
> ...


quotone
ma dico io:unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come funziona con te? mk scopava con altri mentre era con me e a te va bene ma stai qui sopra a scrivere che i traditori sono delle merde? non è che te la sei scopata pure tu? posso capire, visto che sei un pompinoprivo
> ah, la coerenza. questa sconosciuta.


Ma te non meriti rispetto, di che cazzo parli?...ahahahah

poi riconfermando di non essere nel "battaglione" di nessuna, riconfermi altresi' d'esse na' merda pura per usare sto forum (ed altri) come uno scopatoio ed un mercato del pesce venendo a romperci il cazzo co' le tue seghe da quattro soldi...

ma cercate un Tir che fa manovra, merdaccia......

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo, ma fossi stupido? E mica t'ha ammazzato la mamma, eh. Capirai che sgarro che t'ha fatto, anvedi.
> 
> 
> P.S: le iniziali.
> ...


chi sei tu per decidere cosa mì dà fastidio o no? sai leggere o come al solito estrapoli a cazzo?
il danno va bene (accomunarmi ad un provocatore non registrato che mi cita e cita i miei affetti. e non va bene comunque). chiedo spiegazioni educatamente e in risposta ottengo sbeffeggio per giorni. oltre il danno (che tu non vedi ma non sei nessuno per decidere che non ci sia. ti ricordo che la signora sbriciolata non mi ha in nessuna simpatia ergo non è solo ironia ma anche malafede.) la beffa però proprio no.
ci arrivi o ti devo fare un disegnino?
Alessandro


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda...stermy hanno fatto veramente peggio dai...alex ci mette la faccia!!!


a me nun me pare...


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Mi riferisco che sappiamo che è alex...gli anonimi chi sono?


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il problema è che stermy non ce la mette, da vigliacco qual'è..altrimenti manco la moglie l'avrebbe riconosciuto
> Alessandro


io non vado cercando fighe nei fora e se avessi fatto un millesimo dello schifo che hai fatto te, da mo' che avrei levato le ancore...

e poi te riconfermo che e' mejo pe' te se nun me diventi "amico" reale...

solo a cazzotti nun te ce pijo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> state chi, scusa?
> il non registrato che ha scritto quel post ti risulta siano più persone?





Non Registrato ha detto:


> peccato che non mi hai accomunato a nessuno.
> e se ti avessi chiesto mi avresti risposto e sarebbe finita lì. la signora non vedeva l'ora di potermi rispondere male e lo ha fatto e adesso tutti a lamentarsi perchè ha ricevuto qualcosa in cambio?
> Alessandro


Ho risposto in modo ironico ad un post anonimo. Poteva essere anche Topolino, per quello che ne sapevo. Di seguito ad uno scambio PATETICO  tra utenti anonimi che DOVREBBERO essere adulti, ed affrontare in modo consono le loro divergenze. Altro che aprire gli armadi.
Il riferimento ai coglioni era dovuto all'abnormale scartavertamento dei suddetti causato da questi simpatici scambi.
Ah... lascia stare l'arrampicata sugli specchi, Cristo non è morto di freddo, lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi riferisco che sappiamo che è alex...gli anonimi chi sono?


Io non so chi è e non lo voglio sapere, invece.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chi sei tu per decidere cosa mì dà fastidio o no? sai leggere o come al solito estrapoli a cazzo?
> il danno va bene (accomunarmi ad un provocatore non registrato che mi cita e cita i miei affetti. e non va bene comunque). chiedo spiegazioni educatamente e in risposta ottengo sbeffeggio per giorni. oltre il danno (che tu non vedi ma non sei nessuno per decidere che non ci sia. ti ricordo che la signora sbriciolata non mi ha in nessuna simpatia ergo non è solo ironia ma anche malafede.) la beffa però proprio no.
> ci arrivi o ti devo fare un disegnino?
> Alessandro


Ma quali sbeffeggi? Che cazzo dici? Quali giorni? A parte che non si capiva chi era chi, perchè tu genio del male manco ti firmavi, ma anche se fosse, mica hai cazzo quindici anni. Oh. Che cazzo dici (2)? Anche se eventualmente sei stato perculato da Sbriciolata o non so chi altro, embè? E che cazzo, se uno ti tira una pallina di carta tu rispondi con un'atomica? Ci arrivi, cazzodio?


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi riferisco che sappiamo che è alex...gli anonimi chi sono?


ed allora vedi che fai confusione?

io de na stronzata detta da un anonimo me pulisco er culo, mentre se ci si conosce, il discorso diventa completamente diverso...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

e ripeto..ancora non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta da giorni da nessuno ad una domanda educata fatta prima che le prese per il culo e le offese conseguenti cominciassero.
qualcuno è in grado di rispondere o no?
Alessandro


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quali sbeffeggi? Che cazzo dici? Quali giorni? A parte che non si capiva chi era chi, perchè tu genio del male manco ti firmavi, ma anche se fosse, mica hai cazzo quindici anni. Oh. Che cazzo dici (2)? Anche se eventualmente sei stato perculato da Sbriciolata o non so chi altro, embè? E che cazzo, se uno ti tira una pallina di carta tu rispondi con un'atomica? Ci arrivi, cazzodio?


ci sono pagine di post in cui ho firmato e ho spiegato. ma nessuna risposta. tu sei in grado di rispondere?


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chi sei tu per decidere cosa mì dà fastidio o no? sai leggere o come al solito estrapoli a cazzo?
> il danno va bene (accomunarmi ad un provocatore non registrato che mi cita e cita i miei affetti. e non va bene comunque). chiedo spiegazioni educatamente e in risposta ottengo sbeffeggio per giorni. oltre il danno (che tu non vedi ma non sei nessuno per decidere che non ci sia. ti ricordo che la signora sbriciolata non mi ha in nessuna simpatia ergo non è solo ironia ma anche malafede.) la beffa però proprio no.
> ci arrivi o ti devo fare un disegnino?
> Alessandro



tu hai scritto in anonimo e te la sei presa con un'utente non anonima (Sbri) che commenta
ma ti rendi conto?:unhappy:

aggiungo: quando ho scritto maleducato/a, poco dopo, nemmeno io avevo idea di chi tu fossi! ma ti pare??


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e ripeto..ancora non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta da giorni da nessuno ad una domanda educata fatta prima che le prese per il culo e le offese conseguenti cominciassero.
> qualcuno è in grado di rispondere o no?
> Alessandro


sbriciolata ti ha appena risposto!

Alex, davvero, stavolta con lei hai esagerato, non merita di essere trattata cosi... davvero... e lo dico perchè è davvero una gran donna.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

E no,scrive in anonimo magari è registrato capisci?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho risposto in modo ironico ad un post anonimo. Poteva essere anche Topolino, per quello che ne sapevo. Di seguito ad uno scambio PATETICO  tra utenti anonimi che DOVREBBERO essere adulti, ed affrontare in modo consono le loro divergenze. Altro che aprire gli armadi.
> Il riferimento ai coglioni era dovuto all'abnormale scartavertamento dei suddetti causato da questi simpatici scambi.
> Ah... lascia stare l'arrampicata sugli specchi, Cristo non è morto di freddo, lo sappiamo tutti.


eh no bella!
io non avevo ancora risposto al non registrato e tu hai usato subito il plurale...chi si arrampica sugli specchi. e nemmeno io ci tengho a conoscerti ma sta di fatto che TU hai risposto con un plurale ad un èpost a cui NESSUNO aveva ancora risposto. sei in grado di dire perchè hai parlato al plurale rivolgendoti ad un non registrato singolo che mi citava in prima persona o no?
va benissimo che ti sto sul cazzo e non vedevi l'ora di potermi rispondere a cazzo. fallo chi se ne frega? io non sono nessuno per impedirtelo. non ti lamentare delle risposte. anche pesanti però.
Alessandro


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e ripeto..ancora non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta da giorni da nessuno ad una domanda educata fatta prima che le prese per il culo e le offese conseguenti cominciassero.
> qualcuno è in grado di rispondere o no?
> Alessandro


mavatteneaffankulo tu e la tua educazione...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci sono pagine di post in cui ho firmato e ho spiegato. ma nessuna risposta. tu sei in grado di rispondere?


Ma rispondere a cosa? Qual'è il punto? E' che sei stato ferito nell'intimo da, boh?, dei nick su internet? O da Sbriciolata di cui sai nome e cognome ma manco conosci? Cosa vuoi che ti possa rispondere, se non che stai male forte?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sbriciolata ti ha appena risposto!
> 
> Alex, davvero, stavolta con lei hai esagerato, non merita di essere trattata cosi... davvero... e lo dico perchè è davvero una gran donna.


mi ha rispostio che ha risposto a DEI non registrati.
non è così!!
il primo post è solo di 1 non registrato (io ho risposto dopo di lei, dopo chiara e dopo tebe) e solo dopo ho chiesto a svirgolata perchè parlasse al plurale. risposta? coglioni.
inizio escalation
firmo i post e spiego e richiedo la stessa cosa. RISPOSTA? ALESSANDRO MANZONI. AD MINCHIAM ecc...
perchè dovrei ammettere di avere esagerato quando non vedo nessuno che risponde in maniera coerente mostrando malafede? non ammetto proprio un cazzo. se io ho esagerato sono stato ben prima provocato e poi preso per il culo. ergo se l'è ben meritato
Alessandro
QuLCUNO MI SPIEGA DEL PLURALE PRIMA CHE IO RISPONDESSI E I REGISTRATI NON FOSSERO DUE MA SOLO UNO?


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,scrive in anonimo magari è registrato capisci?


si' ma nel tuo caso, di cui ti lamentavi e lo accomunavi a questo per es., si sono letti solo riferimenti generici ed indistinti.....


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma rispondere a cosa? Qual'è il punto? E' che sei stato ferito nell'intimo da, boh?, dei nick su internet? O da Sbriciolata di cui sai nome e cognome ma manco conosci? Cosa vuoi che ti possa rispondere, se non che stai male forte?



boh forse lui sa chi sono i n.r. che l'hanno ferito ma se la piglia con Sbri che nemmeno sapeva chi fosse!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi ha rispostio che ha risposto a DEI non registrati.
> non è così!!
> il primo post è solo di 1 non registrato (io ho risposto dopo di lei, dopo chiara e dopo tebe) e solo dopo ho chiesto a svirgolata perchè parlasse al plurale. risposta? coglioni.
> inizio escalation
> ...


vuoi la mia interpretazione: era riferito ai "non registrati" in generale... da qui il plurale! 
io l'ho letta cosi....


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma rispondere a cosa? Qual'è il punto? E' che sei stato ferito nell'intimo da, boh?, dei nick su internet? O da Sbriciolata di cui sai nome e cognome ma manco conosci? Cosa vuoi che ti possa rispondere, se non che stai male forte?


IL PUNTO è CHE UNA PERSONA A CUI NON STO SIMPATICO SI PERMETTE DI QUOTARE UN BASTARDO CHE CITA I MIEI AFFETTI E ACCOMUNARMICI. questo è successo. a te non frega un cazzo a me si. e stai male forte lo dici a tua sorella, benintesi
Alessandro


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi ha rispostio che ha risposto a DEI non registrati.
> non è così!!
> il primo post è solo di 1 non registrato (io ho risposto dopo di lei, dopo chiara e dopo tebe) e solo dopo ho chiesto a svirgolata perchè parlasse al plurale. risposta? coglioni.
> inizio escalation
> ...


svirgolata qui non c'entra niente


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma rispondere a cosa? Qual'è il punto? E' che sei stato ferito nell'intimo da, boh?, dei nick su internet? O da Sbriciolata di cui sai nome e cognome ma manco conosci? Cosa vuoi che ti possa rispondere, se non che stai male forte?


ma nun sta male e' proprio cosi'....

porello, glije manca solo qualche rotella...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e ripeto..ancora non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta da giorni da nessuno ad una domanda educata fatta prima che le prese per il culo e le offese conseguenti cominciassero.
> qualcuno è in grado di rispondere o no?
> Alessandro


Senti, te lo spiego in maniera diversa: di questi scambi di insulti, offese e minacce tra utenti anonimi che però si conoscono personalmente tra loro e di riferimenti a fatti personali accaduti EONI fa tra persone che:
- sono utenti del forum
- non sono più utenti del forum
- vengono qui in anonimo ma magari sono registrati perchè diversamente la vedo dura che possano leggere certe cose
- sono utenti del forum ma scrivono anche in anonimo perchè non hanno le palle 

.... a me non importa una beneamata mazza. E' solo un fastidio dover leggere. Quasi fisico proprio... anche perchè si trascende SEMPRE a minacce, offese fino alla quinta generazione ecc... E mi dà fastidio quando qualche utente dice di non frequentare più il forum per questo. E' come ... frequentare un posto dove scattano risse... se una persona ha buon senso smette di frequentarlo, perchè sa  che prima o poi resterà coinvolto. Infatti. Adesso capisco molto bene le sensazioni di chi già è andato via.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vuoi la mia interpretazione: era riferito ai "non registrati" in generale... da qui il plurale!
> io l'ho letta cosi....


se non era così perchè non rispondere?
ti sembra un comportamento corretto? tu sei buona e ci vedi buona fede..ma dal comportamento conseguente c'è solo malafede. punto.
adesso uscirà pure fuori che voleva pure difendermi
Alessandro


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Monsieur*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> ...i "non registrati".
> 
> Sarà senza dubbio un limite mio, ma continuo a non capire la ragione dell'esistenza di questo modo di essere utenti "anonimi" in un forum dove l'anonimato è già di per sè la cosa più importante. Boh.


Ma te sembra na brutta cosa io? Come butta da queste parti?

Ah ah ha  ah un slutrasto.

Blu


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh forse lui sa chi sono i n.r. che *l'hanno ferito* ma se la piglia con Sbri che nemmeno sapeva chi fosse!



Al di là di tutto, ma oh. Il neretto. L'hanno ferito? Ferito?! Uah? Cioè, cazzo, questo nell'ordine: 

- minaccia gli utenti che conosce, o di cui conosce fatti e traversie private;
- insulta random e pesante;
- Interviene spesso solo per INSULTARE ed ATTACCARE utenti a cui l'ha promessa in qualche misura.

E, poverino, si sente ferito? Eh? Tu dici che si comporta così perchè magari è rimasto bimbo dentro e non ce la fa? Può essere.


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh forse lui sa chi sono i n.r. che l'hanno ferito ma se la piglia con Sbri che nemmeno sapeva chi fosse!


ari-porello....l'hanno ferito...

ahahahahahah

questa e' la migliore da stamattina...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Salutastro,salut,at salut miiiiii manco piu' scrivere nei forum saccio!


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti, te lo spiego in maniera diversa: di questi scambi di insulti, offese e minacce tra utenti anonimi che però si conoscono personalmente tra loro e di riferimenti a fatti personali accaduti EONI fa tra persone che:
> - sono utenti del forum
> - non sono più utenti del forum
> - vengono qui in anonimo ma magari sono registrati perchè diversamente la vedo dura che possano leggere certe cose
> ...


senti.
IL post mi citava e citava cose a me care...la tua ironia valla fare con i tuoi amici...io mi sono firmato e quindi non ero un non registrato..mi hai risposto?
no. semplicemente perchè ti fa piacere potermi rispondere male. e io male ti ho risposto. com'è sto fatto tu puoi e io no?puoi, ma non ti lamentare
e i casi che hai citato non riguardano me....ed è a ME c he hai preso per il culo per giorni sulla mia firma che significa che non sono un anomino.
Alessandro


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *IL PUNTO è CHE UNA PERSONA A CUI NON STO SIMPATICO SI PERMETTE DI QUOTARE UN BASTARDO CHE CITA I MIEI AFFETTI E ACCOMUNARMICI.* questo è successo. a te non frega un cazzo a me si. e stai male forte lo dici a tua sorella, benintesi
> Alessandro


Ma tu stai male forte (2).


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al di là di tutto, ma oh. Il neretto. L'hanno ferito? Ferito?! Uah? Cioè, cazzo, questo nell'ordine:
> 
> - minaccia gli utenti che conosce, o di cui conosce fatti e traversie private;
> - insulta random e pesante;
> ...



ma poi: a noi che ce ne importa???:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per quello è sufficiente ti metta davanti allo specchio e non hai bisogno che nessuno ti ricordi nulla.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> e questo era la prima cosa.
> la seconda cosa. per fare sermoni agli altri è necessario non aver fatto nella sostanza la stessa cosa. e tu l'hai fatta. ipocrita.
> ah firmamioci così non siamo anonimi.
> Angelo Mekel





Non Registrato ha detto:


> non esagerare che poi mi incazzo sul serio...ti ho fatto solo notare che non ti sta bene una cosa che hai fatto...e di calci nel culo ne sei l'esperto mondiale
> caro il mio ipocritone del cazzo





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E se ti incazzi sul serio che fai? Continui ad abbaiare? Strappi a morsi i cuscini della poltrona? così la metti?
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu stai male forte (2).


non ti èpiacciono i teatrini...sei superiore...ma qui stai e ci sguazzi alla grande.....devi avere una vita vuoita se passi sopra la tua coerenza per insultare me...


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ari-porello....l'hanno ferito...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...



:mrgreen:
mi è venuto un irrefrenabile desiderio di raccontare della mia piscina...rapimento...alieni...l'anno scorso....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> senti.
> IL post mi citava e citava cose a me care...la tua ironia valla fare con i tuoi amici...io mi sono firmato e quindi non ero un non registrato..mi hai risposto?
> *no. semplicemente perchè ti fa piacere potermi rispondere male.* e io male ti ho risposto. com'è sto fatto tu puoi e io no?puoi, ma non ti lamentare
> e i casi che hai citato non riguardano me....ed è a ME c he hai preso per il culo per giorni sulla mia firma che significa che non sono un anomino.
> Alessandro


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!

Eccerto. A tutti quelli che non sono d'accordo con te fa piacere risponderti male, pure a me. Chiaro. Ovvio. D'altra parte, a dodici anni uno in effetti è portato e pensarle, ste cose. Poi si cresce, però. Strano che a te non sia capitato.


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> mi è venuto un irrefrenabile desiderio di raccontare della mia piscina...rapimento...alieni...l'anno scorso....:rotfl:


ue' bagnacauda, c'hai leggermente scassat'ocazz' co' sta piscina...

vai a lavarte ai bagni pubblici e finiscila...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non Registrato ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!
> 
> Eccerto. A tutti quelli che non sono d'accordo con te fa piacere risponderti male, pure a me. Chiaro. Ovvio. D'altra parte, a dodici anni uno in effetti è portato e pensarle, ste cose. Poi si cresce, però. Strano che a te non sia capitato.


vedo che sei così maturo MA STAI QUI a rispondere a teatrini e a rispondere ad un dodicenne..la coerenza dove l'hai lasciata?
ah, ci pASSI SOPRA...IPOCRITA DI 'STO CAZZO...
Alessandro


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' bagnacauda, c'hai leggermente scassat'ocazz' co' sta piscina...
> 
> vai a lavarte ai bagni pubblici e finiscila...
> 
> ahahahah



eh, no!
continuo 
assurdo per assurdo, se permetti mi appassiona di più il rapimento della mia piscina:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> senti.
> IL post mi citava e citava cose a me care...la tua ironia valla fare con i tuoi amici...io mi sono firmato e quindi non ero un non registrato..mi hai risposto?
> no. semplicemente perchè ti fa piacere potermi rispondere male. e io male ti ho risposto. com'è sto fatto tu puoi e io no?puoi, ma non ti lamentare
> e i casi che hai citato non riguardano me....ed è a ME c he hai preso per il culo per giorni sulla mia firma che significa che non sono un anomino.
> Alessandro


ma fammi il piacere... ma se siete lì ad insultarvi ed ad insultare ascendenze e discendenze fino agli antenati e pronipoti... che cosa stava citando????? Stava citando semplicemente tutti quei post in cui vi siete azzannati.
Mo basta arrampicarsi sugli specchi, eh....


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ti èpiacciono i teatrini...sei superiore...ma qui stai e ci sguazzi alla grande.....devi avere una vita vuoita se passi sopra la tua coerenza per insultare me...


Insultandoti, anche se a bene vedere ti sto facendo un favore, sono per la verità perfettamente coerente.


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non Registrato ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se non era così perchè non rispondere?
> ti sembra un comportamento corretto? tu sei buona e ci vedi buona fede..ma dal comportamento conseguente c'è solo malafede. punto.
> adesso uscirà pure fuori che voleva pure difendermi
> Alessandro



no, davvero stavolta non ce la vedo la malafede...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, no!
> continuo
> assurdo per assurdo, se permetti mi appassiona di più il rapimento della mia piscina:mrgreen:


ANCHE A ME!


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, no!
> continuo
> assurdo per assurdo, se permetti mi appassiona di più il rapimento della mia piscina:mrgreen:


a me no...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insultandoti, anche se a bene vedere ti sto facendo un favore, sono per la verità perfettamente coerente.


quindi sei un dodicenne come me..ergo ti stai insultando da solo....sarai coerente ma sei un decerebrato...almeno io offendo gli altri...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non Registrato ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vedo che sei così maturo MA STAI QUI a rispondere a teatrini e a rispondere ad un dodicenne..la coerenza dove l'hai lasciata?
> ah, ci pASSI SOPRA...IPOCRITA DI 'STO CAZZO...
> Alessandro


Coerenza? Ma tu, esattamente, cosa sai di me? Nulla. Cosa sai di come la penso? Nulla. Sai solo come la penso di te. E quindi, amico mio, non ipotizzare circa la mia coerenza o i miei principi, perchè non ne hai le capacità.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma fammi il piacere... ma se siete lì ad insultarvi ed ad insultare ascendenze e discendenze fino agli antenati e pronipoti... che cosa stava citando????? Stava citando semplicemente tutti quei post in cui vi siete azzannati.
> Mo basta arrampicarsi sugli specchi, eh....


sisisi hai ragione..
ma adesso mi molli o no? IO è QUESTO SOLO CHE VOGLIO. MI FAI SCHIFO COME PERSONA (ED è RECIPROCO) ma stai ancora qui. chiudiamola qui. hai ragione ed'ora in poi fai conto che non esisto. direttamente. ma anche INDIRETTAMENTE
Alessandro


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quindi sei un dodicenne come me..ergo ti stai insultando da solo....sarai coerente ma sei un decerebrato...almeno io offendo gli altri...


No, insultandoti lo faccio come fa un adulto che tenta di spiegare ad un altro adulto, che purtroppo adulto non è, cosa succede passata la pubertà. Non hai la testa per venirmi dietro, compà. Prenditi le cazziate e se proprio devi rispondere scrivie "grazie".


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sisisi hai ragione..
> ma adesso mi molli o no? IO è QUESTO SOLO CHE VOGLIO. MI FAI SCHIFO COME PERSONA (ED è RECIPROCO) ma stai ancora qui. chiudiamola qui. hai ragione ed'ora in poi fai conto che non esisto. direttamente. ma anche INDIRETTAMENTE
> Alessandro


Scusa. MI ERA PARSO DI CAPIRE CHE DA GIORNI ATTENDESSI LA MIA RISPOSTA.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Coerenza? Ma tu, esattamente, cosa sai di me? Nulla. Cosa sai di come la penso? Nulla. Sai solo come la penso di te. E quindi, amico mio, non ipotizzare circa la mia coerenza o i miei principi, perchè non ne hai le capacità.


hai scritto che sono un dodicenne. se rispondi ad un dodicenne fai la stessa cosa. ergo sei un' ipocrita del cazzo perchè se sei così maturo ad un dodicenne non rispondi. e nemmeno tu sai nulla di me. ah si...sai quello che dice stermy che non mi ha mai visto nè conosciuto....che principi può avere uno che crede ad uno sconosciuto su un forum?nessuno..e questo mi è sufficiente...ed amico glielo vai a dire a qualcun altro...già mi fai schifo abbastanza a leggerti...pensare anche solo di leggere ironicamente amico da te mi fa venire il voltastomaco...
Alessandro


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa. MI ERA PARSO DI CAPIRE CHE DA GIORNI ATTENDESSI LA MIA RISPOSTA.


non rispondendo hai risposto. ergo..togliti da sopra i miei coglioni.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, insultandoti lo faccio come fa un adulto che tenta di spiegare ad un altro adulto, che purtroppo adulto non è, cosa succede passata la pubertà. Non hai la testa per venirmi dietro, compà. Prenditi le cazziate e se proprio devi rispondere scrivie "grazie".


nessuno te l'ha chiesto e non mi servi. vai a rompere i coglioni a qualcun altro.
e niente amico o compa'. è la seconda volta che te lo scrivo.
grazie
Alessandro


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *hai scritto che sono un dodicenne. se rispondi ad un dodicenne fai la stessa cosa. *ergo sei un' ipocrita del cazzo perchè se sei così maturo ad un dodicenne non rispondi. e nemmeno tu sai nulla di me. ah si...sai quello che dice stermy che non mi ha mai visto nè conosciuto....che principi può avere uno che crede ad uno sconosciuto su un forum?nessuno..e questo mi è sufficiente...ed amico glielo vai a dire a qualcun altro...già mi fai schifo abbastanza a leggerti...pensare anche solo di leggere ironicamente amico da te mi fa venire il voltastomaco...
> Alessandro


Quindi, nel favoloso mondo di Angelo Merkel, ai bambini non si parla. Bene. Per il resto, io di quello che ha scritto Stermy non ho mai citato manco mezza parola contro di te. Non fatti, non persone. Zero, nulla. Io ti riprendo per quello che scrivi tu e solo e solamente tu. Quindi, se ti rompo il culo, è solo colpa tua. Fine.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nessuno te l'ha chiesto e non mi servi. vai a rompere i coglioni a qualcun altro.
> e niente amico o compa'. è la seconda volta che te lo scrivo.
> *grazie
> *Alessandro


Vedi che cominci a capire?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

MK non sta leggendo ma ti assicuro che se non ti denuncia lei la costringo io ,ancora parli di quella persona quando solo la bocca ti dovresti sciacquare. ma essendo lei signora mai ha agito in maniera decisa contro le tue volgarità,ora è il momento che tu la finisca.
e come lei dovrebbero fare tutti/e coloro che ricevono insulti continuamente da te,è semplice piu' di quanto possiate immaginare.questoqui non lo capisce,continuerà impereterrito sicuro anche col mio amico 4 anni  fa ci è andato vicino poi gli ha fatto pena e non ha agito.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi, nel favoloso mondo di Angelo Merkel, ai bambini non si parla. Bene. Per il resto, io di quello che ha scritto Stermy non ho mai citato manco mezza parola contro di te. Non fatti, non persone. Zero, nulla. Io ti riprendo per quello che scrivi tu e solo e solamente tu. Quindi, se ti rompo il culo, è solo colpa tua. Fine.


a me no...e stai fuori dal mio favoloso mondo che mi apre non ti piaccia ma ci sguazzi alla grande dimostrando quale merda di persona sei...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> MK non sta leggendo ma ti assicuro che se non ti denuncia lei la costringo io ,ancora parli di quella persona quando solo la bocca ti dovresti sciacquare. ma essendo lei signora mai ha agito in maniera decisa contro le tue volgarità,ora è il momento che tu la finisca.
> e come lei dovrebbero fare tutti/e coloro che ricevono insulti continuamente da te,è semplice piu' di quanto possiate immaginare.questoqui non lo capisce,continuerà impereterrito sicuro anche col mio amico 4 anni fa ci è andato vicino poi gli ha fatto pena e non ha agito.


Si, ma firmati che avete cagato il cazzo pure voialtri stronzi.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> MK non sta leggendo ma ti assicuro che se non ti denuncia lei la costringo io ,ancora parli di quella persona quando solo la bocca ti dovresti sciacquare. ma essendo lei signora mai ha agito in maniera decisa contro le tue volgarità,ora è il momento che tu la finisca.
> e come lei dovrebbero fare tutti/e coloro che ricevono insulti continuamente da te,è semplice piu' di quanto possiate immaginare.questoqui non lo capisce,continuerà impereterrito sicuro anche col mio amico 4 anni  fa ci è andato vicino poi gli ha fatto pena e non ha agito.


ohohohohoho mi sto pisciando addosso...
ahahahahahahahahhaha
prova a non avere pena e ci facciamo due risate.
per intanto comincia a scrivere in un italiano che abbia un senso compiuto. iniziando da una punteggiatura adeguata.
Alessandro


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a me no...e stai fuori dal mio favoloso mondo che mi apre non ti piaccia ma ci sguazzi alla grande dimostrando quale merda di persona sei...


Cioè, se ti scrivo quello che penso sono una merda di persona, no? Mentre tu che te la prendi come uno svantaggiato senza cervello con Sbriciolata (puttana, l'hai chiamata così) cosa saresti, un campione di rettitudine? Un esempio di fulgidezza? Eh? O uno da TSO coatto? Non lo so, dimmi tu. Angelo se ti mollerò, quando ti mollerò, è solo perchè non sarò in linea. Perchè altrimenti mi regalerai tante ore liete. Stai tranquillo.


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ohohohohoho mi sto pisciando addosso...
> ahahahahahahahahhaha
> prova a non avere pena e ci facciamo due risate.
> per intanto comincia a scrivere in un italiano che abbia un senso compiuto. iniziando da una punteggiatura adeguata.
> Alessandro


io ar posto tuo, preoccuparme de punteggiatura sarebbe l'urtima cosa...

ma proprio l'urtima...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ohohohohoho mi sto pisciando addosso...
> ahahahahahahahahhaha
> prova a non avere pena e ci facciamo due risate.
> per intanto comincia a scrivere in un italiano che abbia un senso compiuto. iniziando da una punteggiatura adeguata.
> Alessandro


tu ti pisci addosso a prescindere ma non dal pisello


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, se ti scrivo quello che penso sono una merda di persona, no? Mentre tu che te la prendi come uno svantaggiato senza cervello con Sbriciolata (puttana, l'hai chiamata così) cosa saresti, un campione di rettitudine? Un esempio di fulgidezza? Eh? O uno da TSO coatto? Non lo so, dimmi tu. Angelo se ti mollerò, quando ti mollerò, è solo perchè non sarò in linea. Perchè altrimenti mi regalerai tante ore liete. Stai tranquillo.


tu non scrivi nulla di costruttivo. quindi quello che scrivi ha valenza zero. quindi sei una merda. stai tranquillo


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu non scrivi nulla di costruttivo. quindi quello che scrivi ha valenza zero. quindi sei una merda. stai tranquillo


Nel caso tuo capirai bene che è difficile scrivere qualcosa di costruttivo, visto che per lo più ti esprimi per insulti e minacce, per di più con l'agilità mentale di un bradipo e la maturità di un preadolescente. Lasciando stare l'italiano da telefonino, sul quale sorvolo perchè, dopotutto, sono anche piuttosto accondiscendente.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel caso tuo capirai bene che è difficile scrivere qualcosa di costruttivo, visto che per lo più ti esprimi per insulti e minacce, per di più con l'agilità mentale di un bradipo e la maturità di un preadolescente. Lasciando stare l'italiano da telefonino, sul quale sorvolo perchè, dopotutto, sono anche piuttosto accondiscendente.


sisi hai ragione, idiota.....ma ora vai a farti una vita tua...

Alessandro


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *sisi hai ragione*, idiota.....ma ora vai a farti una vita tua...
> 
> Alessandro


Oh, ma lo so bene.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ma lo so bene.


oh, ma lo bene anch'io.
Alessandro


----------



## Tuba (22 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri mi sono ritrovato una piscina ai piedi del letto. Era geneticamente modificata. E mi guardava con occhi alieni.


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2012)

se c'è una persona che si è sempre fatta i fatti suoi correttamente è sbriciolata;  per una battuta  non la molli più , angelo?
ti trovo peggiorato , ma tanto.ripigliati


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se c'è una persona che si è sempre fatta i fatti suoi correttamente è sbriciolata;  per una battuta  non la molli più , angelo?
> ti trovo peggiorato , ma tanto.ripigliati


ma ammazzati stronza del cazzo...perchè dopo aver spiegato e spiegato non rimane che insultare e augurarti le peggio cose,.
Alessandro


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma ammazzati stronza del cazzo...perchè dopo aver spiegato e spiegato non rimane che insultare e augurarti le peggio cose,.
> Alessandro


non mi sento una gran paragnosta ma avevo già messo in conto.ben gentile


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma ammazzati stronza del cazzo...perchè dopo aver spiegato e spiegato non rimane che insultare e augurarti le peggio cose,.
> Alessandro


ma spiegato che??
e smettila di insultare le donne!:unhappy:
illeggibile


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono ritrovato una piscina ai piedi del letto. Era geneticamente modificata. E mi guardava con occhi alieni.



vero che non aveva le rotelle?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sento una gran paragnosta ma avevo già messo in conto.ben gentile


e quindi pur sapendo hai dovuto pure tu metterci il carico da 90...dovessi mai esimerti...brava


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma ammazzati stronza del cazzo...perchè dopo aver spiegato e spiegato non rimane che insultare e augurarti le peggio cose,.
> Alessandro


sto' trimestre hai gia' pagato l'affitto a quella scassat'e' mamt'?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma spiegato che??
> e smettila di insultare le donne!:unhappy:
> illeggibile


e non leggere!!!
se smettessero di venire a rompermi i coglioni lo farei volentieri...

adesso 10 a 1 che ti attacchi pure tu...
Alessandro


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sto' trimestre hai gia' pagato l'affitto a quella scassat'e' mamt'?


dai adesso che ha insultato mia madre quanti voi paladini della giustizia direte qualcosa a stermy?
tutti state leggendo su....
Alessandro


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e non leggere!!!
> se smettessero di venire a rompermi i coglioni lo farei volentieri...
> 
> adesso 10 a 1 che ti attacchi pure tu...
> Alessandro



no, io non attacco proprio nessuno su un forum
se tu vuoi attaccarti con me vieni a casa mia e suonami al campanello!

non puoi dire di non leggere perchè siamo su un forum, lo capisci??


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sto' trimestre hai gia' pagato l'affitto a quella scassat'e' mamt'?


ma chettefrega.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

facciamo la lista di quelli che sono intervenuti oggi e vediamo quanti rispondono al nostro beneamato stermy

joey blow
free
chiara matraini
simy
minerva
dimentico qualcuno?


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Io*

Io sarei per stigmatizzare tutti gli insulti..per primi i miei....al di la del sesso delle persone!


----------



## Tuba (22 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero che non aveva le rotelle?


Era mezza macchina e mezza biologica. Una piscina Borg. E stava tentando di assimilarmi.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chettefrega.


quindi due iniziali valgono un macchetenefrega per un scassata detto a mia madre?
beh..complimenti per la coerenza


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sto' trimestre hai gia' pagato l'affitto a quella scassat'e' mamt'?


poi dite che non lo istigate!
cosa c'entra? e a te che te frega?


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chettefrega.


nun vorrei che l'Aler sfrattasse na' povera vecchiarella...

porella...manco na' casa s'e' riuscita a compra' nella sua vita...

anvedi che famija de teste de cazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Era mezza macchina e mezza biologica. Una piscina Borg. E stava tentando di assimilarmi.



interessante...quindi ora è a casa tua?


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> poi dite che non lo istigate!
> cosa c'entra? e a te che te frega?


istigate a chi?

ahahahah


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sarei per stigmatizzare tutti gli insulti..per primi i miei....al di la del sesso delle persone!



io no
prima donne e bambini


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Simò*

Bè credo sia una battagglia persa....angelo farebbe bene a non replicare.....tanto le sue repliche vengono usate contro di lui....funziona così,non che sia uno stinco di santo..ma son film già visti..!!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, io non attacco proprio nessuno su un forum
> se tu vuoi attaccarti con me vieni a casa mia e suonami al campanello!
> 
> non puoi dire di non leggere perchè siamo su un forum, lo capisci??


qualcuno ti obbliga a rispondere?


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè credo sia una battagglia persa....angelo farebbe bene a non replicare.....tanto le sue repliche vengono usate contro di lui....funziona così,non che sia uno stinco di santo..ma son film già visti..!!


perche' quella merda ha bisogno dell'invito di qualcuno per insultare e minacciare?


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Stermy che litigate voim due non sono affari miei..ma l'intervento di terzi non registrati personalmente mi disturba....!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> istigate a chi?
> 
> ahahahah


spiegami cosa c'entra la tua provocazione adesso? 
che ne sai di cosa fa alex fuori da qui! vivi con lui per caso?


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè credo sia una battagglia persa....angelo farebbe bene a non replicare.....tanto le sue repliche vengono usate contro di lui....funziona così,non che sia uno stinco di santo..ma son film già visti..!!


concordo


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> poi dite che non lo istigate!
> cosa c'entra? e a te che te frega?


posto che sterminatore faccia il malignetto ,angelo non è un bambino
e dovrebbe essere in grado di gestire meglio la sua ira.il problema sta tutto qui.da amica spiegagli  questo


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy che litigate voim due non sono affari miei..ma l'intervento di terzi non registrati personalmente mi disturba....!


Oscu' a me i cazzoni non registrati o registrati me fanno na' ricca sega perche' tanto er massimo mio de personale e' cio' che ho detto sui pompini...

a me m'arimbarza tutto e me ci diverto co' gli sciroccati...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Alessandro*

Questo proprio no...cazzo finisci sempre per esagerare cazzo!Ti pregherei di finirla con le malattie....così proprio no!!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a te deve venire un cancro. il peggiore che esista e che ti debba durare anni e anni e tu devi soffrire come un cane le pene dell'inferno. nel mentre però deve venire pure a tutta la tua famiglia. e li devi vedere morire soffrendo come dei cani pure loro.
> dopodichè solo allora e con ancora più indicibili sofferenze peggiori di quelle che hai patitonegli anni precedenti dovrai crepare. e manco nessuno al tuo funerale dovrà venire...
> 
> Alessandro



vabbè alex però su ste cose diventi indifendibile... davvero.... il male non si augura  a nessuno nemmeno al tuo peggior nemico.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che sterminatore faccia il malignetto ,angelo non è un bambino
> e dovrebbe essere in grado di gestire meglio la sua ira.il problema sta tutto qui.da amica spiegagli  questo


ma ammazzati stronza...io voglio vedere tutti voi a dirmi queste cose in faccia....merda che non sei altro...
malignetto?
auguro anche a te quello che ho augurato a sgtermy...te lo meriti tutto...malignetto????
puttana bastarda....niente dentro e ormai niente più fuiori..andata via la bellezza sdolo l'acido ti è rimasto...merda che non sei altro


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè alex però su ste cose diventi indifendibile... davvero.... il male non si augura  a nessuno nemmeno al tuo peggior nemico.


io non voglio essere difeso...e non mi pare nessuno lo abbia fatto...quindi non cambia nulla. 
Alessandro


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> spiegami cosa c'entra la tua provocazione adesso?
> che ne sai di cosa fa alex fuori da qui! vivi con lui per caso?


er profugo ha detto che paga lui alla mammina l'affitto dell'Aler, visto che se n'e' ritornato nella sua cameretta insieme alla sorellina, pure lei divorziata...

maro'....da spararsi....

ahahahahah

Sole, come andiamo con la casa??....tuo marito ha gia' sgomberato le sue cose???

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non voglio essere difeso...e non mi pare nessuno lo abbia fatto...quindi non cambia nulla.
> Alessandro


Però Alex in questo modo dalla ragione passi al torto...le cose che scrivi sono brutte... 

sei una persona intelligente, non scendere a questi livelli...te lo dico da amica!


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a te deve venire un cancro. il peggiore che esista e che ti debba durare anni e anni e tu devi soffrire come un cane le pene dell'inferno. nel mentre però deve venire pure a tutta la tua famiglia. e li devi vedere morire soffrendo come dei cani pure loro.
> dopodichè solo allora, con ancora più indicibili sofferenze peggiori di quelle che hai patito negli anni precedenti,  dovrai crepare. e manco nessuno al tuo funerale dovrà venire...
> 
> Alessandro


grazie cojone....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

e ancora non ho visto nessuno che ha scritto nulla a stermy che ha insultato mia madre...
nessuno ha scritto che ha esagerato....che ti frega..lo istighi...e sembra lo stesso trattamento riservato  a me?
Alessandro


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> er profugo ha detto che paga lui alla mammina l'affitto dell'Aler, visto che se n'e' ritornato nella sua cameretta insieme alla sorellina, pure lei divorziata...
> 
> maro'....da spararsi....
> 
> ...


mia sorella non si è mai sposata, bastardo...


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo proprio no...cazzo finisci sempre per esagerare cazzo!Ti pregherei di finirla con le malattie....così proprio no!!


ma perche'?...lascialo dire, mica je rode er culo ad alessandrino...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mia sorella non si è mai sposata, bastardo...


ragazza madre?

mejo...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Stermy, ma come si fa a scrivere quello che hai scritto.


mi ritiro. tra tutti e due non so chi stia dando il peggio. 


sta cosa degli nr. è da bocciare, è vero che per leggere bisogna entrare qui dentro, ma una roba simile fa male comunque leggerla e come utente temporaneo e per chi lo frequenta da registrato. 


anche perchè, se c'è lla possibilità di eliminare certi commenti e poi comunque possono essere reiterati da chiunque e in ogni momento non registrandosi che senso ha, allora, eliminarli?


ripristinateli e basta. almeno non ci sono scappatoie che non fanno che appensantire e creare equivoci.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ragazza madre?
> 
> mejo...
> 
> ahahahahah



e finiscila cazzo.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Però Alex in questo modo dalla ragione passi al torto...le cose che scrivi sono brutte...
> 
> sei una persona intelligente, non scendere a questi livelli...te lo dico da amica!


ma vergognatevi tutti....in questo topic sono stati citaTI I MIEI AFFETTI, MIA SORELLA E MIA MADRE E SAPETE SOLO VENIRE A DIRE a me che esagero...
TUTTO QUESTO PER UNA MERDA STRONZA CHE è ENTRATA QUI SOLO QUANDO HGA VISTGO IL MIO NICK CITATO DIRETTAMENTE E SOLO PERCHè NON MI PUò VEDERE...
FATE PAURA...


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e finiscila cazzo.


aspe' manca la Ciquita...

ahahahahahahah

Alex te gusta er trattamento?

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma vergognatevi tutti....in questo topic sono stati citaTI I MIEI AFFETTI, MIA SORELLA E MIA MADRE E SAPETE SOLO VENIRE A DIRE a me che esagero...
> TUTTO QUESTO PER UNA MERDA STRONZA CHE è ENTRATA QUI SOLO QUANDO HGA VISTGO IL MIO NICK CITATO DIRETTAMENTE E SOLO PERCHè NON MI PUò VEDERE...
> FATE PAURA...


brutti cattivoni, nun me fate spaventa' Alessandrino che se po sciocca' e poi ce rimane 'sturbato...


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> IO NON HO NIPOTI
> 
> E RIPETO...NESSUNO CHE VIENE QUI A DIRE QUANTO FA SCHIFO STERMY..
> FATE VENIRE IL VOLTASTOMACO...TUTTI. LUI è QUELLO CHE è MA VOI CHE STATE A GUARDARE E VI DIVERTITE SIETE PEGGIO DI LUI...
> ...


porello....er martire ed eroe dei due fora...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> porello....er martire ed eroe dei due fora...
> 
> ahahahahahah


su una sedia a rotelle dovete finire. tu quella puttana bastarda di tua figlia e quella merda di tua moglie....
Alessandro


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Stermy, ma come si fa a scrivere quello che hai scritto.
> 
> 
> mi ritiro. tra tutti e due non so chi stia dando il peggio.
> ...


Ma ammazzati pure tu stronza di merda...come ti permetti di paraqonarmi a stermy?
falsa come pochi....
e non posso sputtanarti per bene perchè non mi va di citare gente che non se lo merita...ma veramente sei una delle peggiori...
e sapere che hai sentito la mia voce anche per te mi viene il voltastomaco...
Alessandro


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su una sedia a rotelle dovete finire. tu quella puttana bastarda di tua figlia e quella merda di tua moglie....
> Alessandro


mejo cosi' ce fanno lo sconto a pijarne 3 anziche' una...

ahahahahah

ah profugo, la ciquita gia' nun te chiama piu' papa', neh?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mejo cosi' ce fanno lo sconto a pijarne 3 anziche' una...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma la smetti di mettere in mezzo la madre e la figlia di Alex!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mejo cosi' ce fanno lo sconto a pijarne 3 anziche' una...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


sei solo fortunato che non so chi sei....


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma la smetti di mettere in mezzo la madre e la figlia di Alex!


in mezzo a cosa?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma la smetti di mettere in mezzo la madre e la figlia di Alex!


scusa ti dispiace lasciare perdere?
sono solo affari miei e non voglio che nessuno dica più niente e si intrpometta...quello che dovevate fare prima non lo avete fatto e ora non serve. anzi serve solo a farmi innervosire ancora di più. 
Grazie per l'interessamento ma mia figlia e mia madre me le difendo da solo
Alessandro


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei solo fortunato che non so chi sei....


ahahahahah


----------



## Tuba (22 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> interessante...quindi ora è a casa tua?


Chiusa nello sgabuzzino delle scope. Ma stà cercando di venir fuori. La sento.


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa ti dispiace lasciare perdere?
> sono solo affari miei e non voglio che nessuno dica più niente e si intrpometta...quello che dovevate fare prima non lo avete fatto e ora non serve. anzi serve solo a farmi innervosire ancora di più.
> Grazie per l'interessamento ma mia figlia e mia madre me le difendo da solo
> Alessandro


e nun sta nervoso...fatte fa' un pompino da sole...


----------



## Tuba (22 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Chiusa nello sgabuzzino delle scope. Ma stà cercando di venir fuori. La sento.





ma Lei era abituata a stare all'aria aperta tutto il giorno!
che insensibbbile!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma la smetti di mettere in mezzo la madre e la figlia di Alex!


Immagino che tu ti renda conto che è piuttosto ridicolo che il nostro Angelo Merkel si lamenti d'esser ripagato con la stessa moneta che usa lui stesso, vero? Perchè, voglio dire, quello che minaccia sapendo i fatti di tutti non è mica Stermy, mi pare. Ed oltretutto, sarà anche tuo amico, ma prendersi della PUTTANA così aggratis non credo sia al livello di Stermy ma molto, molto peggio. Poi, per carità, povero Angioletto, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


>


vai a rompere i coglioni da un'altra parte.
continua a parlare della piscina e fatti i cazzi tuoi...
Alessandro


----------



## Tuba (22 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma Lei era abituata a stare all'aria aperta tutto il giorno!
> che insensibbbile!


Dici che è meglio chiuderla sul terrazzo ?


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ridi rid.i.ma quella puttana di tua madre è ancora viva o sei solo un povero orfano patetico?no perchè se è ancora viva speriamo che si ammali presto....
> tutto bene con tuo cognato al quale tua moglie ci tiene più di te, arrivando quasi fino alla separazione...sta con te solo perchè gli devi dare una pagnotta eh?


e' mia madre e' gia' tanto malata....

mio cognato sta nella merda, consolate de piu' de te...ahahahahah

e confesso, mi' moje s'e' voluta separa' proprio pe' sto fatto...

percio' alex, so' pure io separato, pero' nun so' cornuto come te grazie a quella bagascia da strada che t'eri sposato...

ocio a nun fa' ammala' la tua mammina oseno' se entra in ospedale ve sfonnano la porta gli abusivi...

ahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma ammazzati pure tu stronza di merda...come ti permetti di paraqonarmi a stermy?
> falsa come pochi....
> e non posso sputtanarti per bene perchè non mi va di citare gente che non se lo merita...ma veramente sei una delle peggiori...
> e sapere che hai sentito la mia voce anche per te mi viene il voltastomaco...
> Alessandro




Alessandro, tu hai ascoltato la mia voce 8 anni fa. credo in due telefonate. e poi fine. non mi hai mai vista, nulla sai di me, nulla. da allora solo quelle due chiaccherate. 


non minacciare e non dire cose che potresti SOLO inventare. o se preferisci, fallo pure, hai facoltà di scrivere quello che vuoi, *non hai rispetto della tua vita personale* figurati quanto ti basta per non averne di quella degli altri* pur non conoscendola. *fai quello che vuoi dunque.


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Alessandro, tu hai ascoltato la mia voce 8 anni fa. credo in due telefonate. e poi fine. non mi hai mai vista, nulla sai di me, nulla. da allora solo quelle due chiaccherate.
> 
> 
> non minacciare e non dire cose che potresti SOLO inventare. o se preferisci, fallo pure, hai facoltà di scrivere quello che vuoi, *non hai rispetto della tua vita personale* figurati quanto ti basta per non averne di quella degli altri* pur non conoscendola. *fai quello che vuoi dunque.


quanno se dice, due telefonate de troppo...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Dici che è meglio chiuderla sul terrazzo ?


ehm...di notte potrebbe essere pericoloso! non potresti gentilmente farle la guardia?
lo so che è una menata, ma a quanto pare sei il Prescelto, azzi tua!


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quanno se dice, due telefonate de troppo...
> 
> ahahahahah



hai ragione. miii se ne hai!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Alessandro, tu hai ascoltato la mia voce 8 anni fa. credo in due telefonate. e poi fine. non mi hai mai vista, nulla sai di me, nulla. da allora solo quelle due chiaccherate.
> 
> 
> non minacciare e non dire cose che potresti SOLO inventare. o se preferisci, fallo pure, hai facoltà di scrivere quello che vuoi, *non hai rispetto della tua vita personale* figurati quanto ti basta per non averne di quella degli altri* pur non conoscendola. *fai quello che vuoi dunque.


idiota stronza....io non ho mai comprato un pc prima della fine del 2006 quindi io otto anni fa non sapevo della tua esistenza...e vedendo quel patetica donnetta sei che devi elemosinare amicizie virtuali a personaggi di terz'ordine perchè non ti è rimasto altro, avrei preferito non saperlo...
e adesso...RAUSS!!!!
Alessandro


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai ragione. miii se ne hai!


smettila


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> idiota stronza....io non ho mai comprato un pc prima della fine del 2006
> Alessandro


fosse solo quello...

ahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> idiota stronza....io non ho mai comprato un pc prima della fine del 2006 quindi io otto anni fa non sapevo della tua esistenza...e vedendo quel patetica donnetta sei che devi elemosinare amicizie virtuali a personaggi di terz'ordine perchè non ti è rimasto altro, avrei preferito non saperlo...
> e adesso...RAUSS!!!!
> Alessandro







e quando scrivevi su divorzio vatt' alla pesca quanti secoli erano allora? mi sarò sbagliata coi calcoli temporali...si invecchia:unhappy:

e stai buonino se ci riesci con gli insulti, che sei entrato qui dopo mesi per il gusto di insultarmi per la mia presunta relazione con il Conte. e già ti ho invitato con le buone a darci un taglio. ma proprio non te regge la pompa, stai malino e devi sfogare i tuoi problemi con chiunque. fa quello  che vuoi dunque continua.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fosse solo quello...
> 
> ahahahahahah


a te un cancro ai polmoni a cellule piccole ti deve arrivare...


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Alessandro, ma stai male? ( sono seria )

fisicamente intendo.


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a te un cancro ai polmoni a cellule piccole ti deve arrivare...


perche' a cellule piccole?

te ne intendi de cancro perche' e' morto cosi' quer cojone de tu' padre grosso fumatore o de cirrosi epatica?

o de tutt'e due visto che e' na famija de sbarellati co'r fijo pure cocainomane...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e quando scrivevi su divorzio vatt' alla pesca quanti secoli erano allora? mi sarò sbagliata coi calcoli temporali...si invecchia:unhappy:
> 
> e stai buonino se ci riesci con gli insulti, che sei entrato qui dopo mesi per il gusto di insultarmi per la mia presunta relazione con il Conte. e già ti ho invitato con le buone a darci un taglio. ma proprio non te regge la pompa, stai malino e devi sfogare i tuoi problemi con chiunque. fa quello  che vuoi dunque continua.


ma quale relazione???
ma fatti curare...mai insinuato che avessi una relazione col conte..perlomeno io. impara a leggere l'italiano...rapporto...parlato di rapporto...tanta sapienza di 'sto cazzo per non saper capire una semplice parola.
io i problemi li ho solo con persone come te...ipocrite e false...
e io ti invito a dare un taglio e stare buonina a fare comunella con stermy...
fai pure eh? non ti venire a lamentarti e a dirmi di darci un taglio dopo però...

Alessandro


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2012)

una bella discussione tra vecchi amici, i soliti quattro al bar, che bassezze!!!


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> una bella discussione tra vecchi amici, i soliti quattro al bar, che bassezze!!!


amici pe' quella merda de alex e' una parola grossa...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Alessandro, ma stai male? ( sono seria )
> 
> fisicamente intendo.


ma vai a cagare...
pensa ai cazzi tuoi...
io sto benissimo...in ogni senso...
Alessandro


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma quale relazione???
> ma fatti curare...mai insinuato che avessi una relazione col conte..perlomeno io. impara a leggere l'italiano...rapporto...parlato di rapporto...tanta sapienza di 'sto cazzo per non saper capire una semplice parola.
> io i problemi li ho solo con persone come te...ipocrite e false...
> e io ti invito a dare un taglio e stare buonina a fare comunella con stermy...
> ...



le mie non sono state lamentazioni, ma inviti. non mi sento nè ipocrita nè sapiente,nè falsa. mo' con te mi sono stancata e continua come ti pare.


Stermy non ha mai utilizzato fatti della vita privata di nessuno. questa è la fondamentale differenza.


non avendone, e ripeto, tu della tua, non posso sperare che impari a nutrirne  per quella degli altri. e con questo chiudo.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> amici pe' quella merda de alex e' una parola grossa...
> 
> ahahahahahah





si , è un parola assolutamente inappropriata.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare...
> pensa ai cazzi tuoi...
> io sto benissimo...*in ogni senso*...
> Alessandro



sicuramente. ognuno percepisce con quello che ha a disposizione.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> le mie non sono state lamentazioni, ma inviti. non mi sento nè ipocrita nè sapiente,nè falsa. mo' con te mi sono stancata e continua come ti pare.
> 
> 
> Stermy non ha mai utilizzato fatti della vita privata di nessuno. questa è la fondamentale differenza.
> ...


come no?
se inventato seduta stante prima mia sorella separata e poi ragazza madre...
ma vergognati...tutto va bene ma negare l'evidenza...
e se te ne vai a fare in culo mi fai un piacere finalmente che nessuno ti ha chiamato...
susu vai...


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare...
> pensa ai cazzi tuoi...
> io sto benissimo...in ogni senso...
> Alessandro


fatte un check-up pe' sicurezza......

te famo na' colletta'?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si , è un parola assolutamente inappropriata.


ma come ti permetti?
da una madre indegna come te che dava psicofarmaci  a suo figlio francamente la lezioncina non me la faccio fare...e te la sei proprio cercata...

Alessandro


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sicuramente. ognuno percepisce con quello che ha a disposizione.


ecco..cerca di avere a disposizione un palo e ficcatelo su per il culo...stronza


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti?
> da una madre indegna come te che dava psicofarmaci  a suo figlio francamente la lezioncina non me la faccio fare...e te la sei proprio cercata...
> 
> Alessandro


Simo', tutto bene?....

nessuna dissociazione?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Simo', tutto bene?....
> 
> nessuna dissociazione?
> 
> ahahahahah


non si è dissociata con te...non deve farlo nemmeno con me...un po' di coerenza..e che diamine!!


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non si è dissociata con te...non deve farlo nemmeno con me...un po' di coerenza..e che diamine!!


io nun faccio la vittima come fai te, rotto in culo, che poi frigna perche' l'immagine che s'e' costruito  e' troppo merdosa e rischia de nun trova piu' scimunite che abboccano a farse scopa'...

ma sei troppo cojone pe' capillo...nun pretendo tanto...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io nun faccio la vittima come fai te, rotto in culo, che poi frigna perche' l'immagine che s'e' costruito  e' troppo merdosa e rischia de nun trova piu' scimunite che abboccano a farse scopa'...
> 
> ma sei troppo cojone pe' capillo...nun pretendo tanto...
> 
> ahahahah


salutami tanto il tuo oncologo quando lo vedrai prossimamente eh?


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti?
> da una madre indegna come te che dava psicofarmaci  a suo figlio francamente la lezioncina non me la faccio fare...e te la sei proprio cercata...
> 
> Alessandro



io sommistravo psicofarmaci ?


tu sei malato. ma di questo già me ne ero accorta. 


poi...?


----------



## Tebe (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> salutami tanto il tuo oncologo quando lo vedrai prossimamente eh?



ops, peccato non averlo saputo prima, ho visto il mio proprio oggi.
Te l'avrei salutato anche io.
Lo vedo prossimamente, riferisco?


----------



## Tebe (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io sommistravo psicofarmaci ?
> 
> 
> tu sei malato. ma di questo già me ne ero accorta.
> ...



sputavi nel biberon?


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

madre indegna ...

ecco, questo non puoi permettertelo. ma sei un poco cosi... quindi me lo aspetto ...immagino che tu non voglia ricevere querele solo per esserti rischiarato la voce. continua..sentiamo...


----------



## Tebe (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *figli ne hai?
> non devi più rivederli domani mattina...*
> e se non ne hai non dovrai avere mai la gioia di averne oppure spero che campino il giusto per vederli negli occhi e poi muoiano......merda....
> puttana se l'è preso perchè mi ha accomunato ad uno che si è permesso di citare i miei affetti, bastardo rotto inculo. ed è anche poco e sicuramente non aggratis


che perle.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sputavi nel biberon?




bella questa.


Grazie tebe. mi hai fatto ridere-


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> salutami tanto il tuo oncologo quando lo vedrai prossimamente eh?


e chi li conosce?....me sa che sei piu' te che li frequenti...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

tesoro di perla, allessandro, come sai ho un conto aperto col penalista, ahimè. basta che lo chiami. è un milanese, non fai nemmeno troppa fatica.

anzi, se lo desiderate, la si fa comulatoria cosi egoisticamente risparmio.

è una donna

Bonazza pure. e tosta.


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io sommistravo psicofarmaci ?
> 
> 
> tu sei malato. ma di questo già me ne ero accorta.
> ...


la cocaina fa' danni IRREVERSIBILI e se vedono tutti!

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> madre indegna ...
> 
> ecco, questo non puoi permettertelo. ma sei un poco cosi... quindi me lo aspetto ...immagino che tu non voglia ricevere querele solo per esserti rischiarato la voce. continua..sentiamo...


E TU CHI SEI PER POTER PERMETTERTI DI DIRE SE AMICI PER ME è UNA PAROLA GROSSA?
manda manda querela, stronza che mi faccio due risate..


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la cocaina fa' danni IRREVERSIBILI e se vedono tutti!
> 
> ahahahah




forse prescinde,il danno, dalla assunzione di qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E TU CHI SEI PER POTER PERMETTERTI DI DIRE SE AMICI PER ME è UNA PAROLA GROSSA?
> manda manda querela, stronza che mi faccio due risate..


se, due risate davanti a sta' zip de pantalone....ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E TU CHI SEI PER POTER PERMETTERTI DI DIRE SE AMICI PER ME è UNA PAROLA GROSSA?
> manda manda querela, stronza che mi faccio due risate..


io non sono tua amica. avrei..potuto esserlo. 


sopravvaluti le tue relazioni, BOY

o sei semplicemente confuso...forse...ma è solo una impressione la mia eh


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> forse prescinde,il danno, dalla assunzione di qualsiasi cosa.


capace pure, visto che la cocaina custa' e c'ha l'affitto de mammina da paga'...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tesoro di perla, allessandro, come sai ho un conto aperto col penalista, ahimè. basta che lo chiami. è un milanese, non fai nemmeno troppa fatica.
> 
> anzi, se lo desiderate, la si fa comulatoria cosi egoisticamente risparmio.
> 
> ...


che c'è tesoro, le tue perle non devono essere toccate e le mie no? due risate te le sei fatte col tuoi amichetto stermy?
ma fai un po' quel cazzo che ti pare...magari il tuo avvocato tosto se ultimamente non ha nulla per ridere due risate se le fa anche lei.....
e adesso togliti dal cazzo...stronza!
tu e il tuo avvocato!


----------



## Tebe (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bella questa.
> 
> 
> Grazie tebe. mi hai fatto ridere-


ed è così che devi fare.ridere.
:festa:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che c'è tesoro, le tue perle non devono essere toccate e le mie no? due risate te le sei fatte col tuoi amichetto stermy?
> ma fai un po' quel cazzo che ti pare...magari il tuo avvocato tosto se ultimamente non ha nulla per ridere due risate se le fa anche lei.....
> e adesso togliti dal cazzo...stronza!
> tu e il tuo avvocato!



noi le risate ce le facciamo pure sai, tu rideresti un po' meno...ne sono certa. tuttavia sono convinta anche che sarebbe come sparare sulla croce verde.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io non sono tua amica. avrei..potuto esserlo.
> 
> 
> sopravvaluti le tue relazioni, BOY
> ...


ma da che pulpito...ma devo farmi fare la lezioncina da una che viene ingannata da un gay che va a trans?
ma tu guarda..
te lo ridico se non hai capito..non mi interessi e quindi puoi benissimamente defilarti e farti i cazzi tuoi...e invece stai ancora qui ad insultarmi con il tuo amichetto...
vedi di finirla, vai a chiamare il tuo avvocato e non rompermi i coglioni...che dice il conte? ti consiglia la causa civile?
ma vai a cagare pATETICA DONNETTA...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> noi le risate ce le facciamo pure sai, tu rideresti un po' meno...ne sono certa. tuttavia sono convinta anche che sarebbe come sparare sulla croce verde.


EHEHEHEHEEH
più che altro spareresti a salve...ma se vuoi perdere tempo tu e il tuo avvocato fai pure...prima che vedresti la mia faccia potresti essere già defunta...patetica donnicciola...tu e le tue minacce da 2 soldi...
facce ride...che quando mi arriva la querela te la posto qui sul forum così ridono un po' tutti
hahahahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma da che pulpito...ma devo farmi fare la lezioncina da una che viene ingannata da un gay che va a trans?
> ma tu guarda..
> te lo ridico se non hai capito..non mi interessi e quindi puoi benissimamente defilarti e farti i cazzi tuoi...e invece stai ancora qui ad insultarmi con il tuo amichetto...
> vedi di finirla, vai a chiamare il tuo avvocato e non rompermi i coglioni...che dice il conte? ti consiglia la causa civile?
> ma vai a cagare pATETICA DONNETTA...


no tesoro, il conte non l ho consultato.

conosco il codice penale cherie. ahimè. ma tutto, come vedi, serve nella vita.


quella causa l ho già vinta.

vuoi che incominci con te ?


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> EHEHEHEHEEH
> più che altro spareresti a salve...ma se vuoi perdere tempo tu e il tuo avvocato fai pure...prima che vedresti la mia faccia* potresti essere già defunta*...patetica donnicciola...tu e le tue minacce da 2 soldi...
> facce ride...che quando mi arriva la querela te la posto qui sul forum così ridono un po' tutti
> hahahahahahahahah



dipende dal pm. sopravvaluti sempre la tua ignoranza.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io non sono tua amica. avrei..potuto esserlo.
> 
> 
> sopravvaluti le tue relazioni, BOY
> ...


mamma mia..meno male che non è successo....mi viene la nausea solo a pensarlo...da una che riesce ad avere rapporti conternporaneamente con stermy, il conte e chi sai non vorrei manco essere pensato..
brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no tesoro, il conte non l ho consultato.
> 
> conosco il codice penale cherie. ahimè. ma tutto, come vedi, serve nella vita.
> 
> ...


ma a sto' profugo che glie levi ?...la fame?

ahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mamma mia..meno male che non è successo....mi viene la nausea solo a pensarlo..*.da una che riesce ad avere rapporti conternporaneamente con stermy, il conte *e chi sai non vorrei manco essere pensato..
> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



e ne vado fiera. pensa un po'.


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mamma mia..meno male che non è successo....mi viene la nausea solo a pensarlo...da una che riesce ad avere rapporti conternporaneamente con stermy, il conte e chi sai non vorrei manco essere pensato..
> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


cioe' rapporti co' stermy intendi, scopato?

micio procedi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (22 Ottobre 2012)

possibile che non si possa porre fine a tutto questo? non si può bannargli l'IP? minacce su minacce, auguri di cancri, malattie, figli che devono morire prima di vedere il padre... ma come si fa? ma basta


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

certo che pure io che gli rispondo sono un campione eh...


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> possibile che non si possa porre fine a tutto questo? non si può bannargli l'IP? minacce su minacce, auguri di cancri, malattie, figli che devono morire prima di vedere il padre... ma come si fa? ma basta


ma a me diverte...piu' je rode er culo e piu' e' divertente...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> possibile* che non si possa porre fine a tutto questo? non si può bannargli l'IP?* minacce su minacce, auguri di cancri, malattie, figli che devono morire prima di vedere il padre... ma come si fa? ma basta


Già fatto.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> idiota...con me non caveresti un ragno dal buco...se non una grossa perdita di tempo....la soddisfazione di farti dire che hai ragione<?
> ahahahahahha
> e chi se ne frega!!!
> e continui a fare riferiomenti a cause di cui non conosco nulla...ma sai quaNTO CAZZO ME NE FOTTE? AHAHHAHA
> ...



bon. la facciamo cumulativa o preferisci vedere le casse singole ?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> possibile che non si possa porre fine a tutto questo? non si può bannargli l'IP? minacce su minacce, auguri di cancri, malattie, figli che devono morire prima di vedere il padre... ma come si fa? ma basta


tu dove cazzo eri quando venivano presi con ironia i miei affetti, preso per il culo per giorni e quando si è cominciato a insultare i miei familiari e nessuno ha detto nulla?
non c'eri?
beh un bel cancro pure a te te lo si augura, vai tranquilla/o. che poi dovrebbe essere la fine giusta per la marea di ipocriti che sta su questo forum...,nessuno escluso ormai....da quello che ho visto (e non ho visto)


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bon. la facciamo cumulativa o preferisci vedere le casse singole ?


ma fai un po' quel cazzo che ti pare...


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu dove cazzo eri quando venivano presi con ironia i miei affetti, preso per il culo per giorni e quando si è cominciato a insultare i miei familiari e nessuno ha detto nulla?
> non c'eri?
> beh un bel cancro pure a te te lo si augura, vai tranquilla/o. che poi dovrebbe essere la fine giusta per la marea di ipocriti che sta su questo forum...,nessuno escluso ormai....da quello che ho visto (e non ho visto)


Alex contro er resto der monno...

figo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

e detto questo per quanto mi riguarda non scriverò più...ma ogni tanto verrò a vedere se vi è capitata qualche discgrazia...perchè più di quello non meritate in questo forum...siete vomitevoli...dai più sgradevoli e maleducati a quelli più educati e all'apparenza cortesi...
brrrrrrrr
non so chi è peggio...


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu dove cazzo eri quando venivano presi con ironia i miei affetti, preso per il culo per giorni e quando si è cominciato a insultare i miei familiari e nessuno ha detto nulla?
> non c'eri?
> beh un bel cancro pure a te te lo si augura, vai tranquilla/o. che poi dovrebbe essere la fine giusta per la marea di ipocriti che sta su questo forum...,nessuno escluso ormai....da quello che ho visto (e non ho visto)


Io non ho letto nessuno augurare cancri, a parte te. Sei disgustoso


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e detto questo per quanto mi riguarda non scriverò più...ma ogni tanto verrò a vedere se vi è capitata qualche discgrazia...perchè più di quello non meritate in questo forum...siete vomitevoli...dai più sgradevoli e maleducati a quelli più educati e all'apparenza cortesi...
> brrrrrrrr
> *non so chi è peggio*...



io, di sicuro, che non ti ho ignorato.


----------



## Tuba (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu dove cazzo eri quando venivano presi con ironia i miei affetti, preso per il culo per giorni e quando si è cominciato a insultare i miei familiari e nessuno ha detto nulla?
> non c'eri?
> beh un bel cancro pure a te te lo si augura, vai tranquilla/o. che poi dovrebbe essere la fine giusta per la marea di ipocriti che sta su questo forum...,nessuno escluso ormai....da quello che ho visto (e non ho visto)


Allora, se la _parola d'ordine_ per essere ammessi al club è questa, io posso entrare perchè se ricordo bene, nella discussione fiume di un mese fa (ormai ne esce fuori una al mese) io fui il primo a dire a Stery che mettere in mezzo minori non era una cosa da fare. 

Quindi posso parlà 

Ed esercito questo mio diritto alla parola per dire: avete scassato la uallera. Stermy, lo sai che è fatto così, ma perchè lo devi andare a stuzzicare sapendo che la reazione sarà quella ? E te Alex, vabbè che sei vendicativo a che questa è l'indole tua e tutto quello che ti pare, ma te ne rendi che veramente andando avanti così diventa Alex vs Resto del Mondo. Ma quando senti che ti sale l'embolo, sacrosanto per cairtà, ma perchè non spegni stò cazzo di computer, te via fare una passeggiata, te calmi a poi ritorni.

Bho, e poi non lo capite che litigare facendo a chi _scrive più forte_ è la cosa più stupida da fare ?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> Io non ho letto nessuno augurare cancri, a parte te. Sei disgustoso


per me è peggio quello che mi sono dovuto beccare nell'indifferenza di tutti o anzi nel rincaro della dose...persone così non meritano di vivere.


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per me è peggio quello che mi sono dovuto beccare nell'indifferenza di tutti o anzi nel rincaro della dose...persone così non meritano di vivere.


Insultare è una cosa. Augurare cancri e malattie e morte è un'altra. Non puoi paragonare le sue cose.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Allora, se la _parola d'ordine_ per essere ammessi al club è questa, io posso entrare perchè se ricordo bene, nella discussione fiume di un mese fa (ormai ne esce fuori una al mese) io fui il primo a dire a Stery che mettere in mezzo minori non era una cosa da fare.
> 
> Quindi posso parlà
> 
> ...


io direi proprio di no...che non puoi parlare..quello che hai scritto non è una condanna determinata e senza mezzi termini di stermy ma più che altro un smettetela che così non si fa, bambini....quindi fammi il piacere pure tu..le ramanzine risparmiamele...


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> Insultare è una cosa. Augurare cancri e malattie e morte è un'altra. Non puoi paragonare le sue cose.


che poi insultare....

uno che glje ricorda de paga' l'affitto de mammina all'Aler oseno' se trovano pe' strada, insulta?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> Insultare è una cosa. Augurare cancri e malattie e morte è un'altra. Non puoi paragonare le sue cose.


per me insultare me quando difendo me stesso e ci sono di mezzo i miei affetti è la stessa cosa..anzi a confronto non è nulla....per quanto mi riguarda significa che i tuoi affetti per te valgono nulla. per me non è così...e un cancro non vale un solo insulto in questo caso. anche perchè per me queste persone che si comportano così e chi gli tiene pure bordone non meritano di vivere...e meritano di dipartire nel peggior modo possibile...ti è tutto chiaro?


----------



## Tuba (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io direi proprio di no...che non puoi parlare..quello che hai scritto non è una condanna determinata e senza mezzi termini di stermy ma più che altro un smettetela che così non si fa, bambini....quindi fammi il piacere pure tu..le ramanzine risparmiamele...


Vabbè. 
Mi scuso. 
Non lo faccio più. 
Continuo a farmi i cazzi miei. 
Stateme bene.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che poi insultare....
> 
> uno che glje ricorda de paga' l'affitto de mammina all'Aler oseno' se trovano pe' strada, insulta?
> 
> ahahahahah


figlio di troia..hai scritto scassat 
ma capisco che avendo/avendo avuto la tua una fregna scassatissima da quando aveva 8 anni anni è facile pensare che tutte le madri sono delle sifilitiche ninfomani puttane scassate come la tua..ma così non è...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io direi proprio di no...che non puoi parlare..quello che hai scritto non è una condanna determinata e senza mezzi termini di stermy ma più che altro un smettetela che così non si fa, bambini....quindi fammi il piacere pure tu..le ramanzine risparmiamele...


Ma tu sei PEGGIO di Stermy, lo capisci o no? Per quanto lui possa sparare cazzate su di te e la tua famiglia, merda, sono cazzate, tanto per a volte. E come se ti dicono "salutami quella zoccola di mammeta", che cazzo vuoi incazzarti? E' chiaro che è uno sfottò. Ma tu, santa merda, tu auguri i TUMORi, eh. Oppure scrivi di cose CONFIDENZIALISSIME, quando Stermy o scrive cazzate o al massimo ti rigira qualcosa che tu stesso hai scritto pubblicamente. Non state assolutamente sullo stesso piano, ecco perchè malgrado gli eccessi nessuno lo vuole via, mentre di te non si può dire lo stesso.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Vabbè.
> Mi scuso.
> Non lo faccio più.
> Continuo a farmi i cazzi miei.
> Stateme bene.


stammi bene pure tu...
i fuori tempo massimo fanno solo ridere


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per me insultare me quando difendo me stesso e ci sono di mezzo i miei affetti è la stessa cosa..anzi a confronto non è nulla....per quanto mi riguarda significa che i tuoi affetti per te valgono nulla. per me non è così...e un cancro non vale un solo insulto in questo caso. anche perchè per me queste persone che si comportano così e chi gli tiene pure bordone non meritano di vivere...e meritano di dipartire nel peggior modo possibile...ti è tutto chiaro?


mi associo a chi l'ha detto prima di me: stai male, ma davvero eh. Non hai nessun rispetto per la vita. Pensi che le persone meritino di morire solo perché cazzeggiano un po' su un forum? Ma come sei messo? Ma nella vita reale ti è mai successo di scazzare con qualcuno? e che hai fatto? Li hai stesi con un furgone? Io se fossi in te prenderei sul serio in considerazione l'idea di farmi curare la testa, perché parli di valori, ma non hai nessun rispetto per la vita, ma di quali valori parli allora? tu non hai il senso della misura. Spero solo che tu non pensi davvero quello che scrivi perché altrimenti sei davvero un caso grave, gravissimo


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei PEGGIO di Stermy, lo capisci o no? Per quanto lui possa sparare cazzate su di te e la tua famiglia, merda, sono cazzate, tanto per a volte. E come se ti dicono "salutami quella zoccola di mammeta", che cazzo vuoi incazzarti? E' chiaro che è uno sfottò. Ma tu, santa merda, tu auguri i TUMORi, eh. Oppure scrivi di cose CONFIDENZIALISSIME, quando Stermy o scrive cazzate o al massimo ti rigira qualcosa che tu stesso hai scritto pubblicamente. Non state assolutamente sullo stesso piano, ecco perchè malgrado gli eccessi nessuno lo vuole via, mentre di te non si può dire lo stesso.


muori..stronzo


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> muori..stronzo


CVD


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> mi associo a chi l'ha detto prima di me: stai male, ma davvero eh. Non hai nessun rispetto per la vita. Pensi che le persone meritino di morire solo perché cazzeggiano un po' su un forum? Ma come sei messo? Ma nella vita reale ti è mai successo di scazzare con qualcuno? e che hai fatto? Li hai stesi con un furgone? Io se fossi in te prenderei sul serio in considerazione l'idea di farmi curare la testa, perché parli di valori, ma non hai nessun rispetto per la vita, ma di quali valori parli allora? tu non hai il senso della misura. Spero solo che tu non pensi davvero quello che scrivi perché altrimenti sei davvero un caso grave, gravissimo


nessunonella vita  si permetterebbe di fare cose del genre...reiterate per giorni e anni...
quindi., vedi di sparire...


----------



## Tuba (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> stammi bene pure tu...
> i fuori tempo massimo fanno solo ridere


A differenza tua, io sono sempre pronto a fare una chiacchierata come si deve, e non sul forum, ma a voce. Perchè a differenza di molti sono uno che ha sempre pensato che le divergenze, fra persone dotate d'intelletto, possono essere sempre appianate, o quantomeno spiegate, nel caso se ne abbia voglia. 

La donna tua il mio numero dovrebbe averlo, due parole di chiarimento non si negano a nessuno.

Per il resto.

Pace e prosperità.

\\// <------ Saluto vulcaniano


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> CVD


con te è inutile spiegare...ti ho spiegato in maniera educata e civile e mi hai insultato e hai preso le difese di chi mi ha insultato prima di te...che ti aspetti, merda....una medaglia?
quando i margini per avere una discussione non ci sono perchè chiunque è venuto ha stravolto o non ha nemmeno preso in considerazione le mie ragioni pur avendo dimostrato che anche le risposte datemi non corrispondevano al vero dimostrando INDUBITABILMENTE la malafede e la voglia di insultarmi e prendermi per il culo perchè gli sto sul cazzo non merita che insulti e ha proprio voglia di esserte insultato....


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> con te è inutile spiegare...ti ho spiegato in maniera educata e civile e mi hai insultato e hai preso le difese di chi mi ha insultato prima di te...che ti aspetti, merda....una medaglia?
> quando i margini per avere una discussione non ci sono perchè chiunque è venuto ha stravolto o non ha nemmeno preso in considerazione le mie ragioni pur avendo dimostrato che anche le risposte datemi non corrispondevano al vero dimostrando INDUBITABILMENTE la malafede e la voglia di insultarmi e prendermi per il culo perchè gli sto sul cazzo non merita che insulti e ha proprio voglia di esserte insultato....


ma cazzo, insulta allora! ma smettila di augurare alla gente di morire!


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> A differenza tua, io sono sempre pronto a fare una chiacchierata come si deve, e non sul forum, ma a voce. Perchè a differenza di molti sono uno che ha sempre pensato che le divergenze, fra persone dotate d'intelletto, possono essere sempre appianate, o quantomeno spiegate, nel caso se ne abbia voglia.
> 
> La donna tua il mio numero dovrebbe averlo, due parole di chiarimento non si negano a nessuno.
> 
> ...


io non ho nulla da chiarire con te. tu hai da chiarire qualcosa?


----------



## Tuba (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non ho nulla da chiarire con te. tu hai da chiarire qualcosa?


Mai stato più cristallino di così


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> con te è inutile spiegare...ti ho spiegato in maniera educata e civile e mi hai insultato e hai preso le difese di chi mi ha insultato prima di te...che ti aspetti, merda....una medaglia?
> quando i margini per avere una discussione non ci sono perchè chiunque è venuto ha stravolto o non ha nemmeno preso in considerazione le mie ragioni pur avendo dimostrato che anche le risposte datemi non corrispondevano al vero dimostrando INDUBITABILMENTE la malafede e la voglia di insultarmi e prendermi per il culo perchè gli sto sul cazzo non merita che insulti e ha proprio voglia di esserte insultato....


Ti renderai conto, spero, che qualcosa vorrà pur significare se tutti, e dico tutti, gli utenti intervenuti, pur con varie sfumature ed in momenti diversi, ad un certo punto ti hanno ripreso. O preferisci pensare che siano tutti in malafede, che ce l'abbiano TUTTI con te, e che tutti stravolgano DI PROPOSITO i fatti per darti contro a prescindere? No perchè, nel caso, si tratterebbe sempre di un problema di mancato sviluppo emotivo, come ti ho già esposto in precedenza.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> ma cazzo, insulta allora! ma smettila di augurare alla gente di morire!


io non dovrei arrivare ad augurare nulla e insultare nessuno....dove eri tu quando mi insultavano e mi prendevano per il culo per una cosa che mi sta a cuore?
come? non hai detto nulla?
sei anche tu fuori tempo massimo...il sermone tientelo per te


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti renderai conto, spero, che qualcosa vorrà pur significare se tutti, e dico tutti, gli utenti intervenuti, pur con varie sfumature ed in momenti diversi, ad un certo punto ti hanno ripreso. O preferisci pensare che siano tutti in malafede, che ce l'abbiano TUTTI con te, e che tutti stravolgano DI PROPOSITO i fatti per darti contro a prescindere? No perchè, nel caso, si tratterebbe sempre di un problema di mancato sviluppo emotivo, come ti ho già esposto in precedenza.


te l'ho dimostrato e ancora non mi ha risposto nessuno con dei fatti incontrovertibili come i miei...quindi vedi di mollarmi


----------



## Tuba (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non dovrei arrivare ad augurare nulla e insultare nessuno....dove eri tu quando mi insultavano e mi prendevano per il culo per una cosa che mi sta a cuore?
> come? non hai detto nulla?
> *sei anche tu fuori tempo massimo*...il sermone tientelo per te


Ma che è una gara a chi arriva primo ? E dai Alex, su. Ma mica uno può stare post post a leggere le miliardate d'insulti che vi scrivete per poi prendere al volo le difese di uno o dell'altro. Quando Stermy mise in mezzo tua figlia, io dissi che aveva fatto una cazzata, e non lo dissi perchè era TUA figlia, ma lo dissi perchè odio veder tirare in mezzo i minori e gli estranei.

Se continuo a intervenire in questo thread, è solo perchè la mia idea di base sulla tua persona persiste e mi piacerebbe farti ragionare su certe cose, solo che pure tu devi imparare a gestire quel cazzo di embolo che ti ritrovi, perchè se ti ritrovi a giocare Alex Vs resto del Mondo è solo per quello.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma che è una gara a chi arriva primo ? E dai Alex, su. Ma mica uno può stare post post a leggere le miliardate d'insulti che vi scrivete per poi prendere al volo le difese di uno o dell'altro. Quando Stermy mise in mezzo tua figlia, io dissi che aveva fatto una cazzata, e non lo dissi perchè era TUA figlia, ma lo dissi perchè odio veder tirare in mezzo i minori e gli estranei.
> 
> Se continuo a intervenire in questo thread, è solo perchè la mia idea di base sulla tua persona persiste e mi piacerebbe farti ragionare su certe cose, solo che pure tu devi imparare a gestire quel cazzo di embolo che ti ritrovi, perchè se ti ritrovi a giocare Alex Vs resto del Mondo è solo per quello.





Tuba, tu sei ragionevole e molto altro, ma non ti rendi conto che qui si va oltre. è tutta inutile la tua buona volontà di farlo ragionare.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

*exStermy*

Ma davvero questo pazzo da legare si é scopato mezzo forum? E le depredava pure facendosi mantenere? Ma chi sono 'ste povere disperate? O sono più pazze di lui o tutte deformi ahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> te l'ho dimostrato e ancora non mi ha risposto nessuno con dei fatti incontrovertibili come i miei...quindi vedi di mollarmi


Ma quali fatti incontrovertibili? Che mi hai dimostrato? Che non ce la fai? Lo so, mica no.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma davvero questo pazzo da legare si é scopato mezzo forum? E le depredava pure facendosi mantenere? Ma chi sono 'ste povere disperate? O sono più pazze di lui o tutte deformi ahahahahahah



ma tu credi a tutto quello che dice angelo? raga..per favore...al di là di quante se ne sia portate a letto e non, cavoli suoi...è il resto che è inaccettabile.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quali fatti incontrovertibili? Che mi hai dimostrato? Che* non ce la fai*? Lo so, mica no.


appunto Joey, mollallo, è delirio totale.  mollalo.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma tu credi a tutto quello che dice angelo? raga..per favore...al di là di quante se ne sia portate a letto e non, cavoli suoi...è il resto che è inaccettabile.


sei proprio una patetica rincoglionita.
mai stata scritta da angelo una cagata del genere.
è il tuo amico stermy e la tua amica mari' che lo hanno diffuso dappertutto.
non sai le cose e stai qui a parlare.
occupati dei tuoi rapporti che a quanto si legge fanno cagare..manco un gay da un etero sai distinguere. proprio gente patetica e ridicola


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

mi riferivo a cio' che diceva stermy, e ho puntualizzato che non me ne frega nulla delle tue relazioni,passate presenti e future.

e non parlare di Coloro che non ci sono piu, villano disturbato.


Nelle mie conversazioni private non si diffondeva proprio nulla di ciò che ti riguarda.

come nemmeno ho mai dato psicofarmaci a mio figlio, e non capisco come tu ti possa essere permesso di dire una cosa del genere. o forse lo intuisco, asinus asinum fricat ,e ci siamo capiti.


dei miei rapporti qui,come fuori da qui me ne occupo ,certo, e con fierezza, e non ti permettero' ancora di strumentalizzare cio' che ho raccontato del mio privato, schifoso che non sei altro.

vergognati di cio' che hai scritto ma soprattutto di cosa hai augurato a tutti. il tuo comportamento è gravemente disturbante oltre che disturbato.

Occupati finalmente della tua sola vita privata e cerca di mantenere quel rispetto che merita e che invece hai dimostrato di aver perso, *insultando tutte le persone che A TUO dire hai frequentato sino ad oggi.
*


----------



## exStermy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei proprio una patetica rincoglionita.
> mai stata scritta da angelo una cagata del genere.
> è il tuo amico stermy e la tua amica mari' che lo hanno diffuso dappertutto.
> non sai le cose e stai qui a parlare.
> occupati dei tuoi rapporti che a quanto si legge fanno cagare..manco un gay da un etero sai distinguere. proprio gente patetica e ridicola


ao', cazzo cerchi da stermy se te sei cosi' coglione che ogni vorta che te scopi una metti i manifesti pe' fa' lo sborrone?

ahahahahahah

guarda co' sole, che chi non lo sapeva l'ha saputo da voi stessi....ahahahahah

e poi quanno te sfankulano perche' se rendono conto che nun vali un cazzo, pretendi pure che nun se sappia?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi riferivo a cio' che diceva stermy, e ho puntualizzato che non me ne frega nulla delle tue relazioni,passate presenti e future.
> 
> e non parlare di Coloro che non ci sono piu, villano disturbato.
> 
> ...


idiota hai scritto tu "ma tu credi a tutto quello che dice ANGELO?"
ANGELO HAI SCRITTO, RITARDATA DI MERDA. manco sei capace a rileggere e capire quello che scrivi tu stessa. sei proprio patetica
Angelo non stermy.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2012)

Bene....

Speriamo che tutto il forum abbia finalmente capito in che senso Alex
è affezionato a questo posto.

Ne ha bisogno come l'aria che respira.


Ad Majora.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Ottobre 2012)

Bella discussione davvero ...


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bella discussione davvero ...



scusa Luna, il titolo dice che brutta cosa...no?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Luna, il titolo dice che brutta cosa...no?



Il segreto sta li...
è partita come una brutta cosa ma non ha fatto altro che migliorare...

C'è da imparare a leggerla tutta...:smile:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Certamente*

Certo e ricordo a tutti i forumisti che il signor Conte fino a qualche tempo fa 6 mesi orsù.......rideva e spalleggiava alex....ci terrei a sottolinerlo.....!!Oggi non si fa scrupoli a tirargli la merda.....!Tacere proprio no vero?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bene....
> 
> Speriamo che tutto il forum abbia finalmente capito in che senso Alex
> è affezionato a questo posto.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9LAep3ZnkK4


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il segreto sta li...
> è partita come una brutta cosa ma non ha fatto altro che migliorare...
> 
> C'è da imparare a leggerla tutta...:smile:


pe' la serie: che se deve fa' pe' scopa'...

E' un mondo diffizile...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pe' la serie: che se deve fa' pe' scopa'...
> 
> E' un mondo diffizile...
> 
> ahahahahah


http://trastasi.ilcannocchiale.it/mediamanager/sys.user/70034/pompino_fiabesco.jpg


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo e ricordo a tutti i forumisti che il signor Conte fino a qualche tempo fa 6 mesi orsù.......rideva e spalleggiava alex....ci terrei a sottolinerlo.....!!Oggi non si fa scrupoli a tirargli la merda.....!Tacere proprio no vero?


quello e' n'artro che se sta a rifa' l'imene...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo e ricordo a tutti i forumisti che il signor Conte fino a qualche tempo fa 6 mesi orsù.......rideva e spalleggiava alex....ci terrei a sottolinerlo.....!!Oggi non si fa scrupoli a tirargli la merda.....!Tacere proprio no vero?


Falso
Tanto è vero che chiamo a testimoniare Quintina.

Sono stato molto brusco e deciso.
Ho interrotto i rapporti con lei, appena mi disse di aver conosciuto quell'essere.

Tu piuttosto hai cambiato idea su di lui, non appena è scomparsa la signora Marì.

Io non voglio casini e sono stato chiaro con tutti quelli che hanno conosciuto Merkel: Voi non potete più frequentare me, e posso giurare che nessuno di loro è più venuto da parte a me.

Non voglio nessun affare con certa gente.

Così ho deciso.

Smettila di dire falsità.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quello e' n'artro che se sta a rifa' l'imene...
> 
> ahahahah


No.
Ti sbagli.
Nessun imene rifatto anzi...
Fanculizzato chi mi chiedeva di portare pazienza.

Sono e resto amico di MK.

Quindi....

Resto solidale con lei.

Me spiasse....sai com'è...

Ho i miei vantaggi...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Ti sbagli.
> Nessun imene rifatto anzi...
> Fanculizzato chi mi chiedeva di portare pazienza.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LAep3ZnkK4


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

I maschi di questo forum lo odiano perché a differenza di molti se ne è scopate almeno sei. Alcune se le sono passate in molti, ma soprassediamo. Le femmine lo odiano o perché non se le è volute trombare o perché amiche di ex poi scaricate e con queste solidali. Questa sarebbe la tesi difensiva della sua ex krikka ora stranamente latitante. Erano i tempi in cui anche Lui si indignava quando si parlava di fiche di legno e di tumori .... Strumentalizzandoli per scacciare dal forum rivali in amore fastidiosi. O chiunque non fosse simpatico allla krikka. Ora la situazione si ripete a discapito di Lui ..... Grande karma !


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I maschi di questo forum lo odiano perché a differenza di molti se ne è scopate almeno sei. Alcune se le sono passate in molti, ma soprassediamo. Le femmine lo odiano o perché non se le è volute trombare o perché amiche di ex poi scaricate e con queste solidali. Questa sarebbe la tesi difensiva della sua *ex krikka* ora stranamente latitante. Erano i tempi in cui anche Lui si indignava quando si parlava di fiche di legno e di tumori .... Strumentalizzandoli per scacciare dal forum rivali in amore fastidiosi. O chiunque non fosse simpatico allla krikka. Ora la situazione si ripete a discapito di Lui ..... Grande karma !


E di sta cricca (senza kappa), chi farebbe parte degli attuali utenti, amico gola profonda?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una sera alex (anni dopo aver conosciuto quintina) era in un locale con quintina e con altre persone (presente anche un altro forumista tuttora scrivente nel forum).
> tutta la sera arrivavano tuoi msg sul cellulare di quintina. uno in particolare chiedeva se alex avesse voluto parlare con te e che tu eri disposto a farlo. e lui si è rifiutato. proprio un comportamento da chi ha interrotto bruscamente rapporti. si, decisamente rapporti interrotti in maniera brusca.
> Proprio ti piace fare figure di merda.
> sarfebbe simpatico che alex ti postasse i mp su facebook in cui gli dicevi che non ce l'avevi con lui. messaggi di pochi mesi fa
> sei un patetico e ridicolo. anche perchè non ti rendi conto di essere sputtanabile in un nanosecondo (e nano non a caso )


Invece di postare così
Posta nomi cognomi testi degli sms
E quella cosa di fb.

In modo che io possa intervenire no?

Ho solo cercato di fare in maniera che lui la piantasse di rompere i coglioni dentro sto forum

Tu sei patetico e ridicolo se non hai le palle per firmarti e postare qui dentro quei contenuti...

Altra scimmia nella gabbia che gioca con i visitatori dello zoo.

At salut.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Oh sarebbe un elenco troppo lungo .... Vatti a spulciare il Mausoleo e come diceva Mari' ci trovi tutto, ma proprio tutto. Oppure aspetta ancora un poco perché se continua così il passato di molti se lo spiattelleranno tra loro in faccia pubblicamente. Come già succede no? Ma siamo solo all'antipasto tesoro


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oh sarebbe un elenco troppo lungo .... *Vatti a spulciare il Mausoleo *e come diceva Mari' ci trovi tutto, ma proprio tutto. Oppure aspetta ancora un poco perché se continua così il passato di molti se lo spiattelleranno tra loro in faccia pubblicamente. Come già succede no? Ma siamo solo all'antipasto tesoro


No vabbè sticazzi. Se verranno fuori, quando verrano fuori, sapremo i nomi, in caso.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè sticazzi. Se verranno fuori, quando verrano fuori, sapremo i nomi, in caso.


E mi ci gioco le palle che è il nulla...
Il solito fottutissimo nulla di che...

Joey il guaio è questo...

Tanto casino per nulla...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I maschi di questo forum lo odiano perché a differenza di molti se ne è scopate almeno sei. Alcune se le sono passate in molti, ma soprassediamo. Le femmine lo odiano o perché non se le è volute trombare o perché amiche di ex poi scaricate e con queste solidali. Questa sarebbe la tesi difensiva della sua ex krikka ora stranamente latitante. Erano i tempi in cui anche Lui si indignava quando si parlava di fiche di legno e di tumori .... Strumentalizzandoli per scacciare dal forum rivali in amore fastidiosi. O chiunque non fosse simpatico allla krikka. Ora la situazione si ripete a discapito di Lui ..... Grande karma !


cambia spacciatore. alla tua età fa male.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Cambio spacciatore io? Sino a prova contraria non sono io quella che snifffa qui ... Già già già ..... Conte è inutile che tentate di nascondere il passato. Quello torna sempre


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cambio spacciatore io? Sino a prova contraria non sono io quella che snifffa qui ... Già già già ..... Conte è inutile che tentate di nascondere il passato. Quello torna sempre



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
A me sembra che qui dentro...
Moltissime persone 

Chiudono con il loro passato 

E vivono il presente

E non se lo fottono per incarognirsi sul passato no?

Poi siamo in Italia

I reati vanno in prescrizione in men che non si fica...

Ovvio chi vive una brutta vita e non ha prospettive per il futuro o vive la vita altrui o si arrangia come può o le prova tutte pur di riuscire a risarcirsi....ma in genere chi ce l'ha su con il mondo intero è perchè non è contento della propria vita no?

Acqua passata
Non macina più...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cambio spacciatore io? Sino a prova contraria non sono io quella che snifffa qui ... Già già già ..... Conte è inutile che tentate di nascondere il passato. Quello torna sempre


nemmeno io ma mi hanno suggerito che è evidente che a te fa male


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> A me sembra che qui dentro...
> Moltissime persone
> 
> ...


ihihihihhihihih
come ti girano i corbelli


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ihihihihhihihih
> come ti girano i corbelli


No...
Dico quello che sento eh?
E parlo molto come un uomo...
Che ha imparato a scuotare il passato no?

Sai del mio passato mi tengo solo le gesta epiche...

E non sono poche eh?

Se solo guardo alla mia carriera...
Ne posso andare fiero e orgoglioso...

Che mi manca a me?
Niente...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Dico quello che sento eh?
> E parlo molto come un uomo...
> Che ha imparato a scuotare il passato no?
> ...


20 cm


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 20 cm


E perchè?
Io mi sento nella misura perfetta per me no?

Poi con 20 cm in più sarei più inguaiato a suonare l'organo...

Hai mai visto un gigante suonare bene il pianoforte eh?

Io no...

Tu?

Poi credimi le donne piccoline a letto sono fantastiche eh?

Perfetto anche per loro...

Non vorrei avere nè un cm in più nè uno in meno.


----------



## Tuba (23 Ottobre 2012)

> una sera alex (anni dopo aver conosciuto quintina) era in un locale con quintina e con altre persone (presente anche un altro forumista tuttora scrivente nel forum).
> tutta la sera arrivavano tuoi msg sul cellulare di quintina. uno in particolare chiedeva se alex avesse voluto parlare con te e che tu eri disposto a farlo. e lui si è rifiutato. proprio un comportamento da chi ha interrotto bruscamente rapporti. si, decisamente rapporti interrotti in maniera brusca.
> Proprio ti piace fare figure di merda.
> sarfebbe simpatico che alex ti postasse i mp su facebook in cui gli dicevi che non ce l'avevi con lui. messaggi di pochi mesi fa
> sei un patetico e ridicolo. anche perchè non ti rendi conto di essere sputtanabile in un nanosecondo (e nano non a caso )


Vi giuro ora comincio a bestemmiare in Serbo/Croato antico: se non vi firmate mi spiegate come cavolo si può portare avanti una qualsiasi conversazione ? Certe volte mi sembra proprio che non ci arriviate. 

Sul tema del quote: ma che era la sera che c'ero io e quel chiacchierone del mio collega ?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Vi giuro ora comincio a bestemmiare in Serbo/Croato antico: se non vi firmate mi spiegate come cavolo si può portare avanti una qualsiasi conversazione ? Certe volte mi sembra proprio che non ci arriviate.
> 
> Sul tema del quote: ma che era la sera che c'ero io e quel chiacchierone del mio collega ?


Ma il gioco é questo... Se no dové il divertimento nel vederci discutere da pagine e pagine


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ihihihihhihihih
> come ti girano i corbelli


poi dice che lui nun se sta a rifa' l'imene...

ahahahahah

ormai e' l'artro "bruciato" qua ma l'unico che nun se ne rende conto e' lui...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Vi giuro ora comincio a bestemmiare in Serbo/Croato antico: se non vi firmate mi spiegate come cavolo si può portare avanti una qualsiasi conversazione ? Certe volte mi sembra proprio che non ci arriviate.
> 
> Sul tema del quote: ma che era la sera che c'ero io e quel chiacchierone del mio collega ?


risposta alla domanda. Certo.
ma che cazzo devo firmare? per fare arrivare qualcuno a offendere anche la mia vicina di casa quando l'argomento verte su altro?


----------



## Tuba (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> risposta alla domanda. Certo.
> ma che cazzo devo firmare? per fare arrivare qualcuno a offendere anche la mia vicina di casa quando l'argomento verte su altro?


Allora, qualsiasi cosa possa essere successa quella sera, non potrebbe essere mai usata in nessun'aula di tribunale 

Semplicemente perchè all'uscita del pub, Quintina ed io soffiammo nella macchinetta per il controllo del tasso alcolico, e la macchinetta, invece di darci il responso numerico,ci rise in faccia e chiamò lei stessa direttamente il 118 

Dico di firmarsi anche mettendo un semplice: NR1, NR2, NR3 etc etc....almeno per capire come procede la conversazione. Usate pure nomi fittizzi, ma fate in modo che vi si possa distinguere, perchè se leggo un Non registrato che scrive una cosa, e poi dice il contrario..........insomma.....aiutatemi


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*No*

No no, io ricordo proprio bene conte...ti  divertivi ad appoggiare alex quando eravamo il lite ....mi ricordo benissimo....!!Credo che alex ricordi molto bene...!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No no, io ricordo proprio bene conte...ti  divertivi ad appoggiare alex quando eravamo il lite ....mi ricordo benissimo....!!Credo che alex ricordi molto bene...!:rotfl:



Ma che te ridi scemotto
Io ti dissi solo di non farti strumentalizzare, perchè ti vedevo usato da chi di dovere contro alex...e cercai a dire ad alex di piantarla...

Ma parlare con te dopo aver letto l'affare tebe è come lavar la testa ai mussi....

Quindi continua a ridere a far casino e ad arruffare gli animi...

Infati come noti non postano contenunti di sms non postano i miei mp non postano quella chat di in fb dove dicevo ad alex di piantarla...di fare il deficente...

Ma per me pari siete...
Do stupiodoti attaccabrighe...

Con quella tipica mentalità no?

Quindi tiene le to rason e non rompere il casso al conte...che non tiene alcun business con te...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Allora, qualsiasi cosa possa essere successa quella sera, non potrebbe essere mai usata in nessun'aula di tribunale
> 
> Semplicemente perchè all'uscita del pub, Quintina ed io soffiammo nella macchinetta per il controllo del tasso alcolico, e la macchinetta, invece di darci il responso numerico,ci rise in faccia e chiamò lei stessa direttamente il 118
> 
> Dico di firmarsi anche mettendo un semplice: NR1, NR2, NR3 etc etc....almeno per capire come procede la conversazione. Usate pure nomi fittizzi, ma fate in modo che vi si possa distinguere, perchè se leggo un Non registrato che scrive una cosa, e poi dice il contrario..........insomma.....aiutatemi


ti rendi conto che come te si accorgerebbero tutti chi sono? oltretutto ti ricordo che se io mi firmo giovanni qualunque non registrato si firma giovanni e dice il contrario e non si capisce un cazzo comunque e che ogni volta si deve rettificare dicendo, come si è già dovuto fare per post e post?
CI VORREBBE UNA FIRMA PER I NON REGISTRATI UNIVOCA NR1 NR2 ECC E CHE Sia progressive e non utilizzabnile da altri.che equivale "quasi" a registrarsi.
ma quale tribunale?
a me è sufficiente che si sappia che il conte racconta un sacco di palle e omette o distorce la realtà a suo piacimento per apparire meglio o far apparire gli altri peggio...
a me fa schifo alex e gli mando mp su fb? ma io o gli mando insulti o lo ignoro...n on mi pare sia accaduto. logica vuole quindi che il conte sia un bugiardo. questo è l'unico punto


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Allora, qualsiasi cosa possa essere successa quella sera, non potrebbe essere mai usata in nessun'aula di tribunale
> 
> Semplicemente perchè all'uscita del pub, Quintina ed io soffiammo nella macchinetta per il controllo del tasso alcolico, e la macchinetta, invece di darci il responso numerico,ci rise in faccia e chiamò lei stessa direttamente il 118
> 
> Dico di firmarsi anche mettendo un semplice: NR1, NR2, NR3 etc etc....almeno per capire come procede la conversazione. Usate pure nomi fittizzi, ma fate in modo che vi si possa distinguere, perchè se leggo un Non registrato che scrive una cosa, e poi dice il contrario..........insomma.....aiutatemi


è una discussione che ha raggiunto livelli infimi, fra i più bassi in assoluto, preoccupanti davvero .


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che te ridi scemotto
> Io ti dissi solo di non farti strumentalizzare, perchè ti vedevo usato da chi di dovere contro alex...e cercai a dire ad alex di piantarla...
> 
> Ma parlare con te dopo aver letto l'affare tebe è come lavar la testa ai mussi....
> ...


mo' mi hai rotto il cazzo. esattamente dove dici che devo smetterla di fare il deficiente? ti dispiace sottolinearmelo? ed esattamente dove si evince che non vuoi avere a che fare con me e con chi mi sta viocino...a me sfugge ma potrei essere poco intelligente:

allora alex, ciao sono il conte! Io non ho nulla contro di te! Volevo solo dirti che da quel che leggo Marì usa oscuro contro di te, il bersaglio è Marì non oscuro. Più non rispondi alle loro provocazioni più li fai friggere. Poi fidati dei cassi tuoi non se ne frega nessuno, perchè appunto in un anno il forum è diventato un'altra cosa. Ciao e buone cose! Poi fai come ti pare eh? Ciao Conte!


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una discussione che ha raggiunto livelli infimi, fra i più bassi in assoluto, preoccupanti davvero .


tranquilla madame...

il fondo nun se raggiunge mai perche' se po' sempre scava'...

ahahahah

pero' faccio er tifo pe' michele...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mo' mi hai rotto il cazzo. esattamente dove dici che devo smetterla di fare il deficiente? ti dispiace sottolinearmelo? ed esattamente dove si evince che non vuoi avere a che fare con me e con chi mi sta viocino...a me sfugge ma potrei essere poco intelligente:
> 
> allora alex, ciao sono il conte! Io non ho nulla contro di te! Volevo solo dirti che da quel che leggo Marì usa oscuro contro di te, il bersaglio è Marì non oscuro. Più non rispondi alle loro provocazioni più li fai friggere. Poi fidati dei cassi tuoi non se ne frega nessuno, perchè appunto in un anno il forum è diventato un'altra cosa. Ciao e buone cose! Poi fai come ti pare eh? Ciao Conte!


e continua a dire che non è così che te li piazzo tutti
mollami e basta. hai fatto una figura di merda conte. mettitelo bene in testa, ignora e vai avanti.


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mo' mi hai rotto il cazzo. esattamente dove dici che devo smetterla di fare il deficiente? ti dispiace sottolinearmelo? ed esattamente dove si evince che non vuoi avere a che fare con me e con chi mi sta viocino...a me sfugge ma potrei essere poco intelligente:
> 
> allora alex, ciao sono il conte! Io non ho nulla contro di te! Volevo solo dirti che da quel che leggo Marì usa oscuro contro di te, il bersaglio è Marì non oscuro. Più non rispondi alle loro provocazioni più li fai friggere. Poi fidati dei cassi tuoi non se ne frega nessuno, perchè appunto in un anno il forum è diventato un'altra cosa. Ciao e buone cose! Poi fai come ti pare eh? Ciao Conte!


apro una parente....

anche di me il buffone nano diceva che venivo aizzato da Mari' contro di lui, nun capendo che lui me sta sur cazzo in maniera autonoma e genuina...

ahahahah

chiusa la parente...co' 40 punti de sutura...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*SI*

Ahhhhhh:rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi è oscuro......conte come la mettiamo adesso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei vermanete il peggio!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh:rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi è oscuro......conte come la mettiamo adesso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei vermanete il peggio!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscu' io t'ho sempre detto che uno piu' viscido nei fora nun l'ho mai incocciato, ma tu nun m'hai mai voluto crede...

te dico de si'...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mo' mi hai rotto il cazzo. esattamente dove dici che devo smetterla di fare il deficiente? ti dispiace sottolinearmelo? ed esattamente dove si evince che non vuoi avere a che fare con me e con chi mi sta viocino...a me sfugge ma potrei essere poco intelligente:
> 
> allora alex, ciao sono il conte! Io non ho nulla contro di te! Volevo solo dirti che da quel che leggo Marì usa oscuro contro di te, il bersaglio è Marì non oscuro. Più non rispondi alle loro provocazioni più li fai friggere. Poi fidati dei cassi tuoi non se ne frega nessuno, perchè appunto in un anno il forum è diventato un'altra cosa. Ciao e buone cose! Poi fai come ti pare eh? Ciao Conte!


Infatti hai fatto come ti pare con questi meravigliosi risultati...
E hai perfettamente fatto il loro gioco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Come un povero mammalucco che si crede di essere più intelligente degli altri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non avevo nulla contro di te...

Poi hai iniziato ad attaccarmi

Ora mi fai proprio pena no?

E ho ben visto come finiscono le persone che ti danno confidenza...

sei pericoloso come la scimmia nello zooo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh:rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi è oscuro......conte come la mettiamo adesso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei vermanete il peggio!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La mettiamo che vi metto tutti e due in un unico cesso e poi tiro l'acqua ecco come la mettiamo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> apro una parente....
> 
> anche di me il buffone nano diceva che venivo aizzato da Mari' contro di lui, nun capendo che lui me sta sur cazzo in maniera autonoma e genuina...
> 
> ...


No di te dissi che eri al libro paga di Marì no?
Bevendoti tutte le corbellerie che io diedi a lei purchè mi mollasse no?

E tu dicevi io non sono dipendente affettivo da nessuno....

E ingoi panzane grandi come elefanti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una discussione che ha raggiunto livelli infimi, fra i più bassi in assoluto, preoccupanti davvero .


:up::up::up:cara Mini debbo purtroppo approvarti...


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No di te dissi che eri al libro paga di Marì no?
> Bevendoti tutte le corbellerie che io diedi a lei purchè mi mollasse no?
> 
> E tu dicevi io non sono dipendente affettivo da nessuno....
> ...


se preferisci credere che fossi a libro paga de mari' come preferisci credere alle mie corna a nastro, chi sono io per impedire ad un povero demente de fa' altre figura de merda visto che di quelle che hai fatto nun te sei saziato?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Scomodare i defunti per avere ragione su cazzate senza valore. Che schifo. Tutti


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se preferisci credere che fossi a libro paga de mari' come preferisci credere alle mie corna a nastro, chi sono io per impedire ad un povero demente de fa' altre figura de merda visto che di quelle che hai fatto nun te sei saziato?
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma sono figure di merda che vedi tu...

Io non le vivo...

Via nel cesso pure tu...

e tiro l'acqua di nuovo

At salut...

Ah ma lo sai che ieri sera tutto il vicinato rideva a vedere i baresi litigare...na roba mai vista...si battevano il petto come degli smimmioni....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti hai fatto come ti pare con questi meravigliosi risultati...
> E hai perfettamente fatto il loro gioco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Come un povero mammalucco che si crede di essere più intelligente degli altri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


uè stronzone hai scritto che SUBITo hai chiuso con tutti quelli che avevano a che fare con me e non è vero perchè la serata descritta è successa dopo più di un anno che io e quintina ci siamo conosciuti. prima balla
non chiudi con qualcuno poerchè non hai niente contro di lui e poi dopo anni gli scrivi che non hai nulla contro di lui. seconda balla ma oltretutto è una balla che si poggia sulla prima balla di sopra...
sei allucinante...e chi fa pena sei proprio tu e vedi di non rompermi più il cazzo su 'sta cosa perchè veramente ti piazzo anche tutto il resto dei messaggi comprese le mie risposte...ti ho già detto...ignora e vai avanti...a te la palla.. scrivi solo un'altra cosa su questo argomento. una sola. per me è finita qui perchè quello che dovevo dimostrare l'ho dimostrato...vediamo un po'


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scomodare i defunti per avere ragione su cazzate senza valore. Che schifo. Tutti


beh, scrivere quelle cose su un defunto e fare anche il contrito e dispiaciuto quando è morto è decisamente peggio


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono figure di merda che vedi tu...
> 
> Io non le vivo...
> 
> ...


ue' cojone, fatte un favore, aguzza la vista e leggi bene....

ormai qua ce sei rimasto solo te a pensa' d'ave' ancora na' bella immagine...ormai te schifano tutti...

SEI TERMINATO!..KAPUTT!!!

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

*il Borbone*

Cazzo c'entrano i baresi razzista di merda, deforme e semianalfabeta.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> uè stronzone hai scritto che SUBITo hai chiuso con tutti quelli che avevano a che fare con me e non è vero perchè la serata descritta è successa dopo più di un anno che io e quintina ci siamo conosciuti. prima balla
> non chiudi con qualcuno poerchè non hai niente contro di lui e poi dopo anni gli scrivi che non hai nulla contro di lui. seconda balla ma oltretutto è una balla che si poggia sulla prima balla di sopra...
> sei allucinante...e chi fa pena sei proprio tu e vedi di non rompermi più il cazzo su 'sta cosa perchè veramente ti piazzo anche tutto il resto dei messaggi comprese le mie risposte...ti ho già detto...ignora e vai avanti...a te la palla.. scrivi solo un'altra cosa su questo argomento. una sola. per me è finita qui perchè quello che dovevo dimostrare l'ho dimostrato...vediamo un po'


FALLO che si ride no?

Pagliaccio...

Ma a chi credi che interessino ste questioni eh?

Sei tu quello che rosichi....mica io...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' cojone, fatte un favore, aguzza la vista e leggi bene....
> 
> ormai qua ce sei rimasto solo te a pensa' d'ave' ancora na' bella immagine...ormai te schifano tutti...
> 
> ...


Beh...diremo che io ho una certa reputazione...
Tu sei stato cassato dal sistema....no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Francamente io mi sento molto amato e apprezzato qui

Ma sbaglierò....

Ma tu affossato e io no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e detto questo per quanto mi riguarda non scriverò più...ma ogni tanto verrò a vedere se vi è capitata qualche discgrazia...perchè più di quello non meritate in questo forum...siete vomitevoli...dai più sgradevoli e maleducati a quelli più educati e all'apparenza cortesi...
> brrrrrrrr
> non so chi è peggio...


Scusa AM, ma ieri eri tu che hai scritto questo messaggio? perché allora stai ancora scrivendo? Non scrivere più e vieni ogni tanto a vedere se è capitata qualche disgrazia. Con tutte quelle che hai augurato a tutti, magari qualcuna qua e là l'azzecchi. Alla tua ex amica quintina ad esempio le hai mandato un bel po' di sfiga, sarai soddisfatto


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cazzo c'entrano i baresi razzista di merda, deforme e semianalfabeta.


Sono persone strambe....
Usano le auto rinforzate contro i finanzieri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma sono i salentini che mi hanno insegnato ad avercela su con i baresi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> Scusa AM, ma ieri eri tu che hai scritto questo messaggio? perché allora stai ancora scrivendo? Non scrivere più e vieni ogni tanto a vedere se è capitata qualche disgrazia. Con tutte quelle che hai augurato a tutti, magari qualcuna qua e là l'azzecchi. Alla tua ex amica quintina ad esempio le hai mandato un bel po' di sfiga, sarai soddisfatto


Ma figuriamoci ci siamo riparati tutti sotto lo scudo spaziale di Lothar e la sfiga è scomparsa...
Basta farse do risate e tutto passa....no?

Non penso che la sfiga merkeliana possa qualcosa contro i veri problemi della vita contro cui Quintina sta eroicamente combattendo...

Troppo buona Quinty...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> Scusa AM, ma ieri eri tu che hai scritto questo messaggio? perché allora stai ancora scrivendo? Non scrivere più e vieni ogni tanto a vedere se è capitata qualche disgrazia. Con tutte quelle che hai augurato a tutti, magari qualcuna qua e là l'azzecchi. Alla tua ex amica quintina ad esempio le hai mandato un bel po' di sfiga, sarai soddisfatto


un po' di incoerenza si può avere basta ammetterlo...  perlomeno AM è incoerente sulle cose sue...non su quelle degli altri


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...diremo che io ho una certa reputazione...
> Tu sei stato cassato dal sistema....no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Francamente io mi sento molto amato e apprezzato qui
> ...


a me frega un cazzo di cio' che pensate voi e te specialmente, mentre pe' te e' un palcoscenico  pe' farte senti' meno fallito, altrimenti nun mannavi tu moje a piagne pe' farte riammette quanno te bannarono a te....ahahahahah

figurate se mannavo mi' moje a piagne come hai fatto te....ahahahah

chissa' 'n'do cazzo la porti sempre a tu moje pe' risolverte li cazzi tua...

neh grand'uomo....(se fa' pe' di', nevvero...)

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*SI*

A me il conte mi ha scritto in pvt:vai a chaghar terun.....!A me piacerebbe incontrarlo di persona....per vedere si mi manda a caghare dandomi del terrone....:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono persone strambe....
> Usano le auto rinforzate contro i finanzieri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma sono i salentini che mi hanno insegnato ad avercela su con i baresi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


chi so', quelli che ti s'inkulano gli aminchietti salentini?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> FALLO che si ride no?
> 
> Pagliaccio...
> 
> ...


ok. ho fatto proprio male a fidarmi. ti diffido a diffondere a chichessia il mio nome e cognome. sono proprio un coglione. non ti permettere, se mai ti venisse in mente, di contattarmi mai più (ALEX)

tolto il post e pulito il coso, contento? Ieri ho fatto sparire quel 3d, figurati se io ti nomino...se non mi fidassi...tu non conosceresti il mio di nome e cognome eh? Ciao e buone cose, non metterti nei casini Alex...questo io non voglio... (conte)

ok. ti ringrazio allora (ALEX)

ma de che...io volevo prendere in giro oscuro eh? Per vedere se la pianta con il suo rosario...ma ti pare eh?
e un'altra cosa TI GIURO che nulla io so della tua vita privata eh *? Ho capito che hai avuto dei casini e dispiaceri con certe persone...ma anche che è passato tanto tempo...ma io so come si sta ad essere perseguitati in quel forum eh? Chiedi a Persa...dato che la conosci...lei ha fatto con me...quello che Marì ha fatto con te...quindi solidarietà fratello! Perchè io non fui bannato? Eh? (conte)  

adesso stai esagerando. io c'ero e quello che dici che ti ha fatto persa è solo di non averti in simpatia per quello che scrivi e per come ti porgi. per il resto paragonare quello che ha fatto a me marì è come paragonare un cancro allo stadio terminale con un raffreddore (Alex)

detto questo, coglione, nel terzo post hai giurato e pure in corsivo che non sapevi niente di me e della mia vita privata e dopo mesi hai scritto che MK (che non vedo e sento da anni) ti aveva detto che ho problemi di alcol e altro. spergiuro nanetto bugiardo e falso di merda.
Tanto ti dovevo...peccato che non hai giurato su qualcosa...ci saremmo fatti due risate in più...disgustoso patetico, ridicolo, bugardo nanetto


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok. ho fatto proprio male a fidarmi. ti diffido a diffondere a chichessia il mio nome e cognome. sono proprio un coglione. non ti permettere, se mai ti venisse in mente, di contattarmi mai più (ALEX)
> 
> tolto il post e pulito il coso, contento? Ieri ho fatto sparire quel 3d, figurati se io ti nomino...se non mi fidassi...tu non conosceresti il mio di nome e cognome eh? Ciao e buone cose, non metterti nei casini Alex...questo io non voglio... (conte)
> 
> ...


ao' te manca solo gioca' ai cavalli e poi se po' di' che sei proprio un tipo completo e beata a chi te stacca da terra...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok. ho fatto proprio male a fidarmi. ti diffido a diffondere a chichessia il mio nome e cognome. sono proprio un coglione. non ti permettere, se mai ti venisse in mente, di contattarmi mai più (ALEX)
> 
> tolto il post e pulito il coso, contento? Ieri ho fatto sparire quel 3d, figurati se io ti nomino...se non mi fidassi...tu non conosceresti il mio di nome e cognome eh? Ciao e buone cose, non metterti nei casini Alex...questo io non voglio... (conte)
> 
> ...


PS: avevo dimenticato che mi avessi scritto solidarietà fratello...patetico di un nanetto del cazzo...roba da vomito...se avessi un fratello come te mi farei volentieri un ergastolo


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

*il Borbone*

Nano di merda, figlio di bovari della Bassa malati di pellagra, ci avete depredati, colonizzati e non siete degni neppure di farci il bidet con la lingua.
Prendi le canne del tuo amato organo e usale per spilare il tuo buco del culo già dilatato di default.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' te manca solo gioca' ai cavalli e poi se po' di' che sei proprio un tipo completo e beata a chi te stacca da terra...
> 
> ahahahah


non ho ancora trovato una multimilionaria che mi mantenga e mi permetta di farlo...però a me di pompini me ne hanno sempre fatti...a ciascuno il suo...


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ho ancora trovato una multimilionaria che mi mantenga e mi permetta di farlo...però a me di pompini me ne hanno sempre fatti...a ciascuno il suo...


beh in attesa d'accasarte e diventa' grande, ave' sempre a portata de cazzo na ciuccia cazzi e' un buon ...anzi ottimo inizio perche' mammina quanto cazzo te po' campa' ancora ed e' pure "sfasulata" e scaffuata?

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me il conte mi ha scritto in pvt:vai a chaghar terun.....!A me piacerebbe incontrarlo di persona....per vedere si mi manda a caghare dandomi del terrone....:rotfl:


Vieni quando vuoi...
Puoi fermarti anche a dormire....

Dai ti aspetto il 5 novembre sotto casa mia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me frega un cazzo di cio' che pensate voi e te specialmente, mentre pe' te e' un palcoscenico  pe' farte senti' meno fallito, altrimenti nun mannavi tu moje a piagne pe' farte riammette quanno te bannarono a te....ahahahahah
> 
> figurate se mannavo mi' moje a piagne come hai fatto te....ahahahah
> 
> ...


Me spiass
Fu aristocat a farmi riammettere...

Mia moglie rise e disse 
Mo ci scrivo io adesso nel forum...

Si ho molta stima di mia moglie...

Ah per inciso lei esce da sola o con chi le pare...
Tutte le volte che le pare eh?

Non sono il suo paron eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> chi so', quelli che ti s'inkulano gli aminchietti salentini?
> 
> ahahahahah


Bellissimo sai vedere un salentin che da del teron ad un napoletan...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Ti rendi conto cosa sta publicando alex su di te?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok. ho fatto proprio male a fidarmi. ti diffido a diffondere a chichessia il mio nome e cognome. sono proprio un coglione. non ti permettere, se mai ti venisse in mente, di contattarmi mai più (ALEX)
> 
> tolto il post e pulito il coso, contento? Ieri ho fatto sparire quel 3d, figurati se io ti nomino...se non mi fidassi...tu non conosceresti il mio di nome e cognome eh? Ciao e buone cose, non metterti nei casini Alex...questo io non voglio... (conte)
> 
> ...


Me spiass non fu mk a parlarmi che avevi problemi di erezione per l'alcool:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

MK mi ha parlato di te solo come un errore, e che era pentita amaramente di averti fatto da crocerossina.
E mi disse che era un brutto periodo per lei.

Ma mai MK mi ha detto qualcosa di personale su chicchessia...

Mi ha sempre parlato di quanto amasse il suo Jesus...questo si...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh in attesa d'accasarte e diventa' grande, ave' sempre a portata de cazzo na ciuccia cazzi e' un buon ...anzi ottimo inizio perche' mammina quanto cazzo te po' campa' ancora ed e' pure "sfasulata" e scaffuata?
> 
> ahahahahah


a me basta.
e se va bene a me...buona camicia a tutti!!! 

ps:: sfasulata e scaffata che significa? potresti averci azzeccato


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Me spiass
> Fu aristocat a farmi riammettere...
> 
> Mia moglie rise e disse
> ...


se stocazzo...lo dicesti tu stesso pe' fa' come ar solito er cojone...

ahahah

che poi scusa ma che cazzo te serve ribadi' che siete separati in casa e se zoccola e se mignotta alla grande da te ?

da mo' e' che te vanti...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto cosa sta publicando alex su di te?


No....

Lui sta facendo quello che gli ho chiesto...

Così scarica le cartucce e finisce sta storia eh?

Ti sembra che io mi nasconda dietro un dito?

Quelle sono le mie parole.

E a quelle io credo, anche e soprattutto per quel che ti riguarda....

Quante volte ti ho detto che a furia di dai...finisci di passare dalla parte del torto?

Per me, te, lui e Stermy siete uguali...tre piantagrane, arruffapopoli, pianta beghe ecc..ecc...

Ti aspetto al 5 novembre sotto casa mia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No....
> 
> Lui sta facendo quello che gli ho chiesto...
> 
> ...


sicuro...perchè fino all'altro giorno spalleggiavi Oscuro... ora è diventato un piantagrane?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se stocazzo...lo dicesti tu stesso pe' fa' come ar solito er cojone...
> 
> ahahah
> 
> ...


AH no spetta son tornato grazie alla amnistia generale di admin, ari ci mise solo in contatto io e giovanni in fb...
Si viviamo molto sereni da separati in casa...

Nessuno rompe le palle all'altro e ognuno dei due vive come meglio gli aggrada...no?

Un rapporto funzionale no?


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a me basta.
> e se va bene a me...buona camicia a tutti!!!
> 
> ps:: sfasulata e scaffata che significa? potresti averci azzeccato


e c'ho azzeccato si, oseno' nun eri un profugo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Dai conte caro non tenerci sulle spine raccontaci quale signora non è rimasta soddisfatta del nostro gigolo' .....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Me spiass non fu mk a parlarmi che avevi problemi di erezione per l'alcool:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> MK mi ha parlato di te solo come un errore, e che era pentita amaramente di averti fatto da crocerossina.
> E mi disse che era un brutto periodo per lei.
> ...


falso di merda...lo hai scritto proprio tu...credo che quel thread non ci sia èpiù e non ti si può sputtanare ben bene..ma se esiste ancora te lo faccio arrivare sui denti dove hai scritto che mk te l'aveva detto....
problemi di erezione AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...portami un po' qualcuna (non tua moglie o tua figlia) e dopo essermi ben bene scolato un bel po' di alcool fatti raccontare se il culo se lo ritrova lo stesso sfondato o no. ma ti dirò...pur di farti ricredere pure il tuto ti sfondo all'uopo...ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuro...perchè fino all'altro giorno spalleggiavi Oscuro... ora è diventato un piantagrane?


Oscuro ha chiuso con me, quando gli ho chiesto seriamente una mano in mp per una questione che mi stava a cuore e manco mi ha risposto.
Ne rimasi deluso ed uscii dai miei pensieri, come lo sei uscita tu e non te ne sei manco accorta.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

E poi il conte voleva incontrarmi vicino roma.....e scirveva ad alex certe cose su di me....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oscuro ha chiuso con me, quando gli ho chiesto seriamente una mano in mp per una questione che mi stava a cuore e manco mi ha risposto.
> Ne rimasi deluso ed uscii dai miei pensieri, come lo sei uscita tu e non te ne sei manco accorta.


tutti la memoria corta avete qua dentro è....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e c'ho azzeccato si, oseno' nun eri un profugo...
> 
> ahahahahah


si tutto a posto, ci hai azzeccato...ma mi dici il significato? almeno lo so anche io (e sono serio...non ho idea di che cazzo hai detto)


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E poi il conte voleva incontrarmi vicino roma.....e scirveva ad alex certe cose su di me....!:rotfl:


voleva incontrare me e te insieme vicino Roma...  ricordi?  e nemmeno tanto tempo fa


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Il conte è così....a me fa più incazzare tebe!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> falso di merda...lo hai scritto proprio tu...credo che quel thread non ci sia èpiù e non ti si può sputtanare ben bene..ma se esiste ancora te lo faccio arrivare sui denti dove hai scritto che mk te l'aveva detto....
> problemi di erezione AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...portami un po' qualcuna (non tua moglie o tua figlia) e dopo essermi ben bene scolato un bel po' di alcool fatti raccontare se il culo se lo ritrova lo stesso sfondato o no. ma ti dirò...pur di farti ricredere pure il tuto ti sfondo all'uopo...ahahahahahah


Non è stata MK.

Cerca...dove io ho scritto questo no?

Fai come hai fatto con gli altri post...

Buona ricerca....

Senti quella volta dell'alcool era per farti capire una cosa carino il mio bell'alex

Tu ti senti in diritto e dovere di pubblicare le confidenze che ricevi sulle persone senza verificare le cose ?

BENISSIMO

Allora io ho postato una cosa su di te che mi è stata riferita e a cui non avevo dato peso, perchè appunto non me ne frega un casso...

E ora io ti dico....

COME SI STA quando ti postano calunnie su di te eh?

VISTO?

TI ho messo la micetta sul culo e poi ho acceso il fuoco...

Bau bau
Micio micio

Ora cerca dove io ho scritto che MK mi avrebbe detto dei tuoi problemi con l'alcool

Ah si diceva sempre che la minacciavi di spaccarle la testa con il cricco questo si....

Ma mi pare che lo sappia anche Oscuro...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> voleva incontrare me e te insieme vicino Roma...   ricordi?  e nemmeno tanto tempo


Luglio.
Ma io mi riferisco ad una cosa di prima.
QUando chiesi un consiglio a lui sul reato di sottrazione di minore.

QUesto fatto fu precedente.


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuro...perchè fino all'altro giorno spalleggiavi Oscuro... ora è diventato un piantagrane?


perche' e' un viscido e come tutti i viscidi rimestano nell'ombra e nun devono esse scoperti...ahahah

maro' sara' pure nano, pero' come merda e' arta minimo er triplo.....

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dai conte caro non tenerci sulle spine raccontaci quale signora non è rimasta soddisfatta del nostro gigolo' .....


non può sennò viene scoperto il bluff per il quale dice che non è stata mk a parlargli dei cazzi miei perchè il thread dove lo ha scritto non è più visibile e quindi non potrebbe più insinuare che glielo ha riferito qualcuno recentemente e dopo avermi scritto in pvt su fb...ma sarei curioso anche io di saperlo...dai conte dicci chi non sono riuscito a trombarmi...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il conte è così....a me fa più incazzare tebe!:rotfl:


Si il conte è cos'ì

E sta ben così...


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH no spetta son tornato grazie alla amnistia generale di admin, ari ci mise solo in contatto io e giovanni in fb...
> Si viviamo molto sereni da separati in casa...
> 
> Nessuno rompe le palle all'altro e ognuno dei due vive come meglio gli aggrada...no?
> ...


ed hai anche er coraggio de chiama' rapporto quella roba?

minchia...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E poi il conte voleva incontrarmi vicino roma.....e scirveva ad alex certe cose su di me....!:rotfl:


il primo post del conte è del 5 dicembre 2011
l'ultimo è del 7 dicembre 2011
ti voleva incontrare prima o dopo quella data?
così, per far notare quanto è bugiardo e falso...se ancora non si fosse capito


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dai conte caro non tenerci sulle spine raccontaci quale signora non è rimasta soddisfatta del nostro gigolo' .....


aspe' che tra poco te lo dira' la prossima...

un po' de pasienssssa...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il primo post del conte è del 5 dicembre 2011
> l'ultimo è del 7 dicembre 2011
> ti voleva incontrare prima o dopo quella data?
> così, per far notare quanto è bugiardo e falso...se ancora non si fosse capito



Luglio 2012 ..... ha scritto a me e oscuro... invitando entrambi


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il primo post del conte è del 5 dicembre 2011
> l'ultimo è del 7 dicembre 2011
> ti voleva incontrare prima o dopo quella data?
> così, per far notare quanto è bugiardo e falso...se ancora non si fosse capito


Sono andato un po' di giorni ad Aprilia con mia figlia.
Volevo solo salutare lui e Simy, dato che ero nei paraggi.

Ma io mi riferisco ad una cosa precedente tra me e Oscuro e non capisco perchè Simy si metta in mezzo eh?

Per esempio

Se io passo da Milano e dico a Tebe...shi passo di lì usciamo a pranzo?

Lei ci viene eh?

E come se divertemo eh?

Ovvio alla faccia tua no?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non può sennò viene scoperto il bluff per il quale dice che non è stata mk a parlargli dei cazzi miei perchè il thread dove lo ha scritto non è più visibile e quindi non potrebbe più insinuare che glielo ha riferito qualcuno recentemente e dopo avermi scritto in pvt su fb...ma sarei curioso anche io di saperlo...dai conte dicci chi non sono riuscito a trombarmi...


ah, dimenticavo...cazzi miei falsi...a me è chiaro...ma è meglio ribadirlo, non può essere chiaro per tutti...non sono più single altrimenti qualche provetta a qualcuna che non ci credesse la potrei dare.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*SI*

Si, voleva incontrarmi 5 mesi fa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Vabbè dai è volubile....adesso arriverà nausika a dire che non è vero,luna a dire che ci sbagliamo...mannnjia la puttana sto posto è pieno di matti....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Luglio.
> Ma io mi riferisco ad una cosa di prima.
> QUando chiesi un consiglio a lui sul reato di sottrazione di minore.
> 
> QUesto fatto fu precedente.



ma se sei rimasto deluso per una cosa di prima perchè poi lo vuoi incontrare?


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si tutto a posto, ci hai azzeccato...ma mi dici il significato? almeno lo so anche io (e sono serio...non ho idea di che cazzo hai detto)


t'hanno pignorato gugol?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Luglio 2012 ..... ha scritto a me e oscuro... invitando entrambi


Mica mi capita tutti i giorni di passare di lì e se è per questo mi pare di aver scritto anche a ferita e a Konrad...
Per Luglio

Il consiglio che chiesi ad Oscuro fu penso a Marzo o ad Aprile....

O era meglio se passavo di lì e non te lo dicevo? Eh?

Vi ho fatto una sgarberia? EH?

Certo che se ci vedevamo mica era per discutere dei problemi esistenziali di Merkel eh?

Ero con mia figlia.

DI quella gita ho postato pure le foto nel forum.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono andato un po' di giorni ad Aprilia con mia figlia.
> Volevo solo salutare lui e Simy, dato che ero nei paraggi.
> 
> Ma io mi riferisco ad una cosa precedente tra me e Oscuro e non capisco perchè Simy si metta in mezzo eh?
> ...


sei così idiota che non capisci nemmeno che immane figura dimerda stai facendo...continua così perchè ci stai anche aggiungendo ulteriori figuracce

e ripeto per l'ennesima volta...vi siete beccati 'sto qui a sfavore di altre persone che hanno sempre reso un ottimo servizio a questo forum (e non parlo di me)...altro che rapporto con questo qui....a sputazzate in faccia dopo cinque minuti di 'presenza TUTTI bisognava prenderlo...


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Non hai capito un cazzo...!!:rotfl:Voleva incontrarmi per dirmi che ci era rimasto male no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mi ha lasciato anche il cellulare.....!!Succede no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma se sei rimasto deluso per una cosa di prima perchè poi lo vuoi incontrare?


Perchè mi sembrava antipatico passare di lì e non salutare.
Tutto lì.

Cioè cosa casca il mondo forse?

Adesso lo aspetto al 5 novembre a casa mia...
Mi pare che per l'occasione ci siano a casa mia pure the cheater..e Ultimo...

No tranquilla le divine non vengono...


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ah, dimenticavo...cazzi miei falsi...a me è chiaro...ma è meglio ribadirlo, non può essere chiaro per tutti...non sono più single altrimenti qualche provetta a qualcuna che non ci credesse la potrei dare.


e stavorta quanto durera' prima der risvejo?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> t'hanno pignorato gugol?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


ahahahahhahahahhahahah
ma gugol sarebbe google in pugliese?
emminchia dillo subito, no?!...mi passi il link che io e le lingue morte non andiamo d'accordo?...ma capisco anche che tu e le lingue vive non vi frequentiate da tempo immemore ahahahahahah


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo...!!:rotfl:Voleva incontrarmi per dirmi che ci era rimasto male no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mi ha lasciato anche il cellulare.....!!Succede no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Oscuro ci sono rimasta male!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Chiedi a cheater...e lui quello che da appuntamenti....poi non si ricorda e sparisce....!IN QUESTO FORUM MOLTE PERSONE NON RICORDANO.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei così idiota che non capisci nemmeno che immane figura dimerda stai facendo...continua così perchè ci stai anche aggiungendo ulteriori figuracce
> 
> e ripeto per l'ennesima volta...vi siete beccati 'sto qui a sfavore di altre persone che hanno sempre reso un ottimo servizio a questo forum (e non parlo di me)...altro che rapporto con questo qui....a sputazzate in faccia dopo cinque minuti di 'presenza TUTTI bisognava prenderlo...


Beh qua ci sto io...
Va su un altro forum no?

E che problemi ti fai?

Oramai questo è andato e non ci si puàò fare nulla....

Invece il forum ha vomitato te no?

E' il gioco della vita Merkel...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo...!!:rotfl:Voleva incontrarmi per dirmi che ci era rimasto male no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mi ha lasciato anche il cellulare.....!!Succede no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se ti ha lasciato il cellulare non è che potresti venderlo e mandarmi il ricavato? c'ho bisogno...


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo...!!:rotfl:Voleva incontrarmi per dirmi che ci era rimasto male no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mi ha lasciato anche il cellulare.....!!Succede no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ops..scusa... 

ma sono stata ripresa perchè mi metto in mezzo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo...!!:rotfl:Voleva incontrarmi per dirmi che ci era rimasto male no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mi ha lasciato anche il cellulare.....!!Succede no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E da qui capisci come sono...no?

Io problemi zero.

Amico di tutti e nessuno.
Di nessuno e di tutti.

Mi hai fatto capire che tu non gradisci incontrarmi e quindi vai per la tua strada che io seguo la mia...

Ma ti aspetto al 5 novembre vieni?


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Oscuro ci sono rimasta male!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Simyyy*

Simy....ti devi mettere in mezzo solo quando conviene a loro...!Ti devo spiegare tutto?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh qua ci sto io...
> Va su un altro forum no?
> 
> E che problemi ti fai?
> ...


è da mo' che non vedo faccine sorridenti con la linguetta. sei un po' contrariato....povero piccolo...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Free*

Mi aspetti sotto casa anche tu?vuoi pistarmi?:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se ti ha lasciato il cellulare non è che potresti venderlo e mandarmi il ricavato? c'ho bisogno...


pe' te servirebbe si er cellulare...

ma quello co' le rote...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Conte ho capito come sei.....sei quello che mi sorride davanti,per poi SCARAVENTARMELO IN CULO APPENA MI GIRO....sei un italiano doc!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy....ti devi mettere in mezzo solo quando conviene a loro...!Ti devo spiegare tutto?:rotfl:


oggi il cervello lo stai usando tu!


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



prima di incontrarsi bisogna dire così
non oso pensare al dopo:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Free*

Io penso al durante....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pe' te servirebbe si er cellulare...
> 
> ma quello co' le rote...
> 
> ahahahah


ahahahahahhahaha
oggi ti trovo cposì divertente, lo giuro...e mi sto chiedendo se sul serio non ho problemi mentali gravi...si li ho
comunque aspetto che passi prima da te. siamo in piena crisi e bisogna risparmiare sul carburante...


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte ho capito come sei.....sei quello che mi sorride davanti,per poi SCARAVENTARMELO IN CULO APPENA MI GIRO....sei un italiano doc!!:rotfl:


ALLELUJA, ALLELUJA!!!!

DEO GRATIAS!

ben svejato Oscu'...dormito bene?

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte ho capito come sei.....sei quello che mi sorride davanti,per poi SCARAVENTARMELO IN CULO APPENA MI GIRO....sei un italiano doc!!:rotfl:



:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ovvio io mio motto :up:è:
Sempre e dovunque incula chiunque.

At salut

Ma tu dai posta quello che sai che il conte di avrebbe detto per di dietro no?

GUardati io ti scrivo un mp
e tu pubblichi qui...

Visto come sei?

Bau bau

Se eri persona a modo, rispondevi al mio mp.

Invece ti piace far casino nel forum
E allora ti do da mangiare pure a te...

Così passo il tempo.


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il conte è così....*a me fa più incazzare tebe!*:rotfl:



perchè ho smantellato nell'altro 3d  ogni tua bugia.:rotfl:

Ti brucia, o se ti brucia.

:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte ho capito come sei.....sei quello che mi sorride davanti,per poi SCARAVENTARMELO IN CULO APPENA MI GIRO....sei un italiano doc!!:rotfl:


se ci arrivasse


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Si dormito benissimo....ma non è che ero proprio amico der conte?:rotfl:Secondo me non è pericoloso....rappresenta l'italiano medio...dai!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ahahahahahhahaha
> oggi ti trovo cposì divertente, lo giuro...e mi sto chiedendo se sul serio non ho problemi mentali gravi...si li ho
> comunque aspetto che passi prima da te. siamo in piena crisi e bisogna risparmiare sul carburante...


deve da passa' prima da te....

io so' piu' vicino a san vitur'...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè ho smantellato nell'altro 3d  ogni tua bugia.:rotfl:
> 
> Ti brucia, o se ti brucia.
> 
> :up:



Vien qua un baso


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè ho smantellato nell'altro 3d  ogni tua bugia.:rotfl:
> 
> Ti brucia, o(H) se ti brucia.
> 
> :up:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiedi a cheater...e lui quello che da appuntamenti....poi non si ricorda e sparisce....*!IN QUESTO FORUM MOLTE PERSONE NON RICORDANO.....!!*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e tu non capisci proprio.
Che è peggio:rotfl::carneval::up:


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> oggi il cervello lo stai usando tu!


mi hanno disapprovato questo post! Oscù lo vedi che il cervello è meglio se lo uso io


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vien qua un baso


se sapessi ah se sapessi sul serio quello che pensano di te...e vi meritate a vicenza ...


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Si certo,seriamente: mi fai più incazzare perchè ti reputavo in gamba,invece neghi anche l'evidenza....del conte ho sempre diffidato...di te no...!!!


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si dormito benissimo....ma non è che ero proprio amico der conte?:rotfl:Secondo me non è pericoloso....rappresenta l'italiano medio...dai!!:up:


no no, quarche leccata t'e' scappata proprio...

GIURO!

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe...se anche lothar arriva a scriverti che ho ragione io...vedi un pò tu chi è che non capisce....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se sapessi ah se sapessi sul serio quello che pensano di te...e vi meritate a vicenza ...


No non lo so e soprattutto non me ne frega.
COnta solo quello che io penso di me.

Il resto è fuffa per me
Aria fritta.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ar conte????Non ricordo anche io adesso...!!


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non lo so e soprattutto non me ne frega.
> COnta solo quello che io penso di me.
> 
> Il resto è fuffa per me
> Aria fritta.


hai na' faccia come er culo te l'ho gia' detto, si?

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E da qui capisci come sono...no?
> 
> Io problemi zero.
> 
> ...


gran visir sovrano di tutti i patacca del sito,e sono il 95%....degli utenti...che fai il 5 nov??puntatina al Kristal???potrei venire con l'alter ego??che ne dici???


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


>



è sempre la maledetta tastiera, cazzo.
Vabbè.
Non credo ci siano dubbi sul fatto che non è un errore grammaticale.
Il mio itaGliano è palese.


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ar conte????Non ricordo anche io adesso...!!


vabbe' nessuno e' perfetto, dai...

l'importante e' che te sei svejato...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gran visir sovrano di tutti i patacca del sito,e sono il 95%....degli utenti...che fai il 5 nov??puntatina al Kristal???potrei venire con l'alter ego??che ne dici???


Ma il 5 è chiuso...andiamoci al 3 o al 2....dai al due...
Per il resto sai che ieri fuori dall'uscita di piacenza sud ho stanato un posto vicino alla fiera....che non ti dico..


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Lothar*

Lothar tebe aspetta una risposta.....:rotfl:!Mi raccomando io ricordo male...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è sempre la maledetta tastiera, cazzo.
> Vabbè.
> Non credo ci siano dubbi sul fatto che non è un errore grammaticale.
> Il mio itaGliano è palese.


l'ho so...l'ho so...
c'hai pure 'na laurea...anche in faccia tosta


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

A stermy...io son sveglio e che non mi va di litigare ogni giorno dai....!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo,seriamente: mi fai più incazzare perchè ti reputavo in gamba,invece neghi anche l'evidenza....del conte ho sempre diffidato...di te no...!!!


eddai oscurello  smetti di negare l'evidenza te lo ripeto fai pace con il cervello, ormai ti ho ho messo a cuccia abbastanza nell'altro 3d, quindi rilassati eddai.:up:


abbiamo capito tutti che ti inventi le cose, alleanze, fai casino, metti in mezzo mille cose, neghi, racconti palle.
Stai bravino su:up::up::up:


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' nessuno e' perfetto, dai...
> 
> l'importante e' che *te sei svejato*...
> 
> ahahahah



ma quando mai?


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è sempre la maledetta tastiera, cazzo.
> Vabbè.
> Non credo ci siano dubbi sul fatto che non è un errore grammaticale.
> Il mio itaGliano è palese.


ma poi che coraggio a correggere gli altri, proprio lui


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar tebe aspetta una risposta.....:rotfl:!Mi raccomando io ricordo male...!!:rotfl:



si, te l'abbiamo detto tutti e Lothar non ha ancora risposto.
Aspettiamo tutti con ansia.


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'ho so...l'ho so...
> c'hai pure 'na laurea...anche in faccia tosta


laurea?
Che è?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, te l'abbiamo detto tutti e Lothar non ha ancora risposto.
> Aspettiamo tutti con ansia.


Aspetta e spera
adesso ha in mente il Kristal
pensa te quanto gliene frega a lui

Guarda che Lothar è un osso duro

Sente puzza di maestri e maestre di vita

Scappa....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato 2 ha detto:


> ma poi che coraggio a correggere gli altri, proprio lui


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlRXNkdK--k

AHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Io incomincio a credere che tu stai male per davvero:rotfl:hai messo a cuccia chi?non sai cosa rispondere ,rispondi a monosillabi.....non hai preso le distanze da due poveri cretini che erano tuoi amici...che son dovuti scappare per le figure di merda e parli ancora???Ma allora è vero che con la testa ogni tanto sei kreti.....!!.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aspetta e spera
> adesso ha in mente il Kristal
> pensa te quanto gliene frega a lui
> 
> ...


Ma Oscuro asserisce che Lothar si ricorda miei insulti verso oscuro.
E non è vero, perchè io a parte il bovino, non ho detto nulla ad oscuro mentre lui mi ha insultata pesantemente.
Ma proprio pesante.
Quindi lothar dovrebbe chiarire questo punto, non è una questione di maestre di vita.
E' correttezza e smontare l'ennesima PINOCCHIATA di oscuro

:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> laurea?
> Che è?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRO2Fyw4HCY


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe ha uno scollamento dal reale,ha fatto una figura di merda....ma crede di esserne uscita alla grande....:rotfl:e non fa nulla che lothar,simy,ed altri gli rappresentino che forse sarebbe ora di finirla con le cazzate...nooo:rotfl: lei continua...e mette a cuccia!Ma io mica son mattia ne?:rotfl::rotfl:Sarai pure donna ma se tiri avanti a cazzate mica va bene.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ma chi scrive qui dentro assiduamente lo fa nell'orario di lavoro?


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Io ti trovo stucchevole e ambigua sono offese?Penso questo che ci devo fare?Poi rileggiti gli insulti ed i tuoi quote a massinfedele e marco.....quelli che mi dovevano pistare a via veneto...stermy ricordi c'eri pure tu quella sera di massinfedele...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Luna*

Azzo che intervento costruttivo il tuo....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma chi scrive qui dentro assiduamente lo fa nell'orario di lavoro?


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHAHH


mancava solo 'sta qua all'appello


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe ha uno scollamento dal reale,ha fatto una figura di merda....ma crede di esserne uscita alla grande....:rotfl:e non fa nulla che lothar,simy,ed altri gli rappresentino che forse sarebbe ora di finirla con le cazzate...nooo:rotfl: lei continua...e mette a cuccia!Ma io mica son mattia ne?:rotfl::rotfl:Sarai pure donna ma se tiri avanti a cazzate mica va bene.....!!:rotfl:



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


ho smantellato ogni tua bugia.
Che brutta figura hai fatto.
Brutta brutta.
Ma ti si vuol bene non certo perchè sei un fulmine di guerra.
Sei tenero nella tua pinocchiaggine. E' come quella dei bambini beccati con gli sbaffi di nutella sulla faccia che giurano di non averla mangiata.

Si si.

:up::up::up::up:


Pinocchietto!
Ho messo il 3d nella mia firma, così tutti possono andare a leggere le tue fisime.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

AMica del conte....cazzo.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma Oscuro asserisce che Lothar si ricorda miei insulti verso oscuro.
> E non è vero, perchè io a parte il bovino, non ho detto nulla ad oscuro mentre lui mi ha insultata pesantemente.
> Ma proprio pesante.
> Quindi lothar dovrebbe chiarire questo punto, non è una questione di maestre di vita.
> ...


Tebe permettimi ...
ma chi legge il forum da un pò non ha bisogno di smontare niente ...
appare un naso talmente lungo che leggere risulta cosi sfuocato da risultare un puntino lontano


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzo che intervento costruttivo il tuo....!!:rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3wG8_VCCM8


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

O si...però tebe ancora non hai scritto perchè non hai preso le distanze da massinfedele e marco.....e c'era pure stermy...adesso che stermy sosterrà quello che scrivo io dirai che è pinocchio pure lui?Allora io,lothar,simy,siamo pinocchi e tu la detentrice della verità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:SIiiii:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tu stai male!!:rotfl:Ma che fine hanno fatto qui due coglioni??Ma i tuoi amici son tutti così?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHAHH
> 
> 
> mancava solo 'sta qua all'appello



meglio tardi che mai no!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Luna*

Il mio naso è lungo ma cara luna.. tu hai il cervello disabitato....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzo che intervento costruttivo il tuo....!!:rotfl:



Sai per portarmi allo stesso livello dei tuoi:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> O si...però tebe ancora non hai scritto perchè non hai preso le distanze da massinfedele e marco.....e c'era pure stermy...adesso che stermy sosterrà quello che scrivo io dirai che è pinocchio pure lui?Allora io,lothar,simy,siamo pinocchi e tu la detentrice della verità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:SIiiii:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tu stai male!!:rotfl:Ma che fine hanno fatto qui due coglioni??Ma i tuoi amici son tutti così?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma chi cazzarola sono massinfedele e marcomiiiiihan preso forse la piscina a free?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> meglio tardi che mai no!


no!


ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aspetta e spera
> adesso ha in mente il Kristal
> pensa te quanto gliene frega a lui
> 
> ...


miao miao stanotte non dormiro'amico mio,pensando alle....ahahhahh..risposte da dare.....come sempre non sbagli..mi interessa come vedere la tv...cioe'0.
Cosiì gli invorniti PC,hanno il loro Kristall..strano....quelli sono i piu'invorniti d'Italia...sai che vogliono fare referendum per passare in Lombardia????..magari con  noi spartiscono zero...


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tebe permettimi ...
> ma chi legge il forum da un pò non ha bisogno di smontare niente ...
> appare un naso talmente lungo che leggere risulta cosi sfuocato da risultare un puntino lontano


Hai ragione, ma mi andava di stravincere.
Ho ceduto all'egocentrismo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Minerva*

Dovresti chiederlo a tebe...anche se non ricorda....più neanche loro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai per portarmi allo stesso livello dei tuoi:rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Lothar*

Non rispondere...è meglio....tanto hai già risposto...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E son cazzi tuoi..sarai dimenticato anche tu sai...!


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovresti chiederlo a tebe...anche se non ricorda....più neanche loro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


marco non me lo ricordo, Massinfedele certo che lo ricordo e anche bene.

Sei tu che hai problemi di ricordi, pinocchietto oscuro.

Hai visto la mia nuova firma?

Pinocchiate! by Oscuro!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe dove son finiti?:rotfl:I tuoi amici?:rotfl:Certo te ne son rimasti pochi anche qui....perdi colpi...!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Poi*

Azzo è intervenuta Luna piena...utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica...:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Oscuro è monomaniacale ma non bugiardo. Elasticità zero ma molto cuore. Meglio di voi conti, divinamente  troie da diporto, finti disinteressati, cazzi mosci e piccoli, fascisti di merda e moralisti della minchia
Il Borbone


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non rispondere...è meglio....tanto hai già risposto...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E son cazzi tuoi..sarai dimenticato anche tu sai...!



no, non ha risposto che cosa si ricorda.
Lui si ricorda solo il bovino.
Il resto sono pinocchiate tue


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi cazzarola sono massinfedele e marcomiiiiihan preso forse la piscina a free?



sei rimasta indietro ce l'ha il Tuba
mistero risolto


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe dove son finiti?:rotfl:I tuoi amici?:rotfl:Certo te ne son rimasti pochi anche qui....perdi colpi...!!


direi che gli "amici" qui, sono davvero la super maggior parte.
Mi spiace pinocchietto, continui a sparare cazzate assolutamente risibili.


Ma davvero non te ne rendi conto?
davvero stai facendo questa figuretta meschina?


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Borbone*

No...ti sbagli!Qui dentro io son così...fuori son elastico i!Ma faresti di meglio tu a leggere le nefandezze di tebe?del conte?diversamente tutto... per aver paura di dirsi quello che sono?


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Io di ambiguo e meschino vedo te che hai bisogno di usare i diversamente perchè forse sei la prima a farti schifo non credi?


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

e poi, pinocchietto oscuro, sei tu che hai bisogno che gli amici ti facciano scudo.
Non io.

Chissà perchè...
Comunque non ne vedo di amici tuoi che ti stanno dando ragione.
Fai i nomi.
A parte Simy ,e Lothar ma solo sul bovino

Tutti gli altri ti hanno detto che hai sbagliato e non vedo nessuno che mi attacca per prendere le tue difese.

Tu si?
Chi sono?


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oscuro è monomaniacale ma non bugiardo. Elasticità zero ma molto cuore. Meglio di voi conti, divinamente  troie da diporto, finti disinteressati, cazzi mosci e piccoli, fascisti di merda e moralisti della minchia
> Il Borbone



...e monarchici di 'sto cazzo no?


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io di ambiguo e meschino vedo te che hai bisogno di usare i diversamente perchè forse sei la prima a farti schifo non credi?



he?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai per portarmi allo stesso livello dei tuoi:rotfl:


impossibile. nessuno riesce a fare salti di milioni di km....nemmeno tu


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e poi, pinocchietto oscuro, sei tu che hai bisogno che gli amici ti facciano scudo.
> Non io.
> 
> Chissà perchè...
> ...



Tesoro, se vuoi ti attacco io, così sulla fiducia!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Se ti dovessi scrivere quello che mi è stato detto sulla tua persona ci rimarresti male credimi!Vedi tebe, tu hai bisogno dei marco e massinfedele io no....!Io ho la mia onestà qui dentro e fuori!Tu sei ambigua e meschina qui e fuori...!Io fuori ho una bella vita tu no....quindi cerca di migliorare la tua di vita fra bugie e ambiguità,e non provare a sporcare quella degli altri....!Mi fai quasi pena....e se pensi che non sia vero quello che scrivo prova a chiedere a simy che mi conosce bene....!Sei ridicola...e se i tuoi amici son quelli da me citati tieniteli e contento di averne meno ma buoni...Simy vale tutti i tuoi messi insieme....!!Ma di questo ne sei consapevole e ti brucia.....


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ...e monarchici di 'sto cazzo no?


viva la repubblica!


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tesoro, se vuoi ti attacco io, così sulla fiducia!



kid...flap flap...












mi attacchi...dove?


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Se ti dovessi scrivere quello che mi è stato detto sulla tua persona ci rimarresti male *credimi!Vedi tebe, tu hai bisogno dei marco e massinfedele io no....!Io ho la mia onestà qui dentro e fuori!Tu sei ambigua e meschina qui e fuori...!Io fuori ho una bella vita tu no....quindi cerca di migliorare la tua di vita fra bugie e ambiguità,e non provare a sporcare quella degli altri....!Mi fai quasi pena....e se pensi che non sia vero quello che scrivo prova a chiedere a simy che mi conosce bene....!Sei ridicola...e se i tuoi amici son quelli da me citati tieniteli e contento di averne meno ma buoni...Simy vale tutti i tuoi messi insieme....!!Ma di questo ne sei consapevole e ti brucia.....


piccola parentesi. se la gente si facesse tutta i fatti propri avremmo meno problemi in generale.che ridicoli, piccoli, sciocchi pettegoli


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> kid...flap flap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dove vuoi tu cara, sono aperto ad ogni esperienza diversamente normale.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzo è intervenuta Luna piena...utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica...:rotfl:



Che battutona:applauso:



Se vuoi una chat privata piena di gente che approva tutto quello che dici ....
forse sei nel luogo sbagliato....


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> O si...però tebe ancora non hai scritto perchè non hai preso le distanze da massinfedele e marco.....e c'era pure stermy...adesso che stermy sosterrà quello che scrivo io dirai che è pinocchio pure lui?Allora io,lothar,simy,siamo pinocchi e tu la detentrice della verità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:SIiiii:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tu stai male!!:rotfl:Ma che fine hanno fatto qui due coglioni??Ma i tuoi amici son tutti così?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


confermo...

a begli amichetti tebina ce fa da spalla...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ti dovessi scrivere quello che mi è stato detto sulla tua persona ci rimarresti male credimi!Vedi tebe, tu hai bisogno dei marco e massinfedele io no....!Io ho la mia onestà qui dentro e fuori!Tu sei ambigua e meschina qui e fuori...!Io fuori ho una bella vita tu no....quindi cerca di migliorare la tua di vita fra bugie e ambiguità,e non provare a sporcare quella degli altri....!Mi fai quasi pena....e se pensi che non sia vero quello che scrivo prova a chiedere a simy che mi conosce bene....!Sei ridicola...e se i tuoi amici son quelli da me citati tieniteli e contento di averne meno ma buoni...Simy vale tutti i tuoi messi insieme....!!Ma di questo ne sei consapevole e ti brucia.....


Idem per te se dicessi chi mi parla di te.
Ma cosa c'entra?

Tu sei pinocchio, falso e bugiardo.
E allora?

Pinocchio.
Il 3d in firma ne è la prova.
Non hai portato Un argomento valido alle tue pinocchiate.

Sei poca roba. Tanto cuore ma senza il resto è difficile.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Minerva*

Vale anche per te sai?


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ti dovessi scrivere quello che mi è stato detto sulla tua persona ci rimarresti male credimi!Vedi tebe, tu hai bisogno dei marco e massinfedele io no....!Io ho la mia onestà qui dentro e fuori!Tu sei ambigua e meschina qui e fuori...!Io fuori ho una bella vita tu no....quindi cerca di migliorare la tua di vita fra bugie e ambiguità,e non provare a sporcare quella degli altri....!Mi fai quasi pena....e se pensi che non sia vero quello che scrivo prova a chiedere a simy che mi conosce bene....!Sei ridicola...e se i tuoi amici son quelli da me citati tieniteli e contento di averne meno ma buoni...*Simy vale tutti i tuoi messi insieme*....!!Ma di questo ne sei consapevole e ti brucia.....


Vale lo stesso per te! 
Grazie


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> viva la repubblica!


https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...Rpk0S9OjPXRHAgvDXjTKRcvMnJ5Hv4-JJ3nVcMGUtKVmg


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Abbiamo o no lo stesso cervello?Non mi dire che ti sei dimenticata anche tu.....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dove vuoi tu cara, sono aperto ad ogni esperienza diversamente normale.



sarebbe da esplorare a dovere il tuo lato noir...
peccato non sia il tuo tipo.

Rimarrà un sogno erotico.


(sospiro affranto)


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Oscuro tu lo sai, non ho mai avuto nulla da dire contro di te, anzi.

Però mi sorge un dubbio, lecito secondo me...
Ma com'è che stai *SEMPRE* in mezzo ad ogni casino che succede nel forum?!?!?


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...Rpk0S9OjPXRHAgvDXjTKRcvMnJ5Hv4-JJ3nVcMGUtKVmg



ei fu...


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sarebbe da esplorare a dovere il tuo lato noir...
> peccato non sia il tuo tipo.
> 
> Rimarrà un sogno erotico.
> ...


Ma leviamoci sto peso ed incontriamoci và, che si vive una volta sola. Almeno ci saremo levati il dubbio. :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Oscuro tu lo sai, non ho mai avuto nulla da dire contro di te, anzi.
> 
> Però mi sorge un dubbio, lecito secondo me...
> Ma com'è che stai *SEMPRE* in mezzo ad ogni casino che succede nel forum?!?!?




Non è che sia sempre in mezzo è che proprio la maggior parte li crea lui...


Secondo me sono manie di protagonismo


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vale anche per te sai?


di me cose personali non esistono per nessuno. se poi si vuole inventare non sono problermi miei ma solo di chi ha tempo e voglia da sprecare


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Gia*

E si, tebe ha i suoi sogni erotici....ma nei suoi sogni l'uomo deve assolutamente condividere ogni suo pensiero...in caso contrario si esce IMPROVVISAMENTE DAL SUO IMMAGINARIO EROTICO.....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ti dovessi scrivere quello che mi è stato detto sulla tua persona ci rimarresti male credimi!Vedi tebe, tu hai bisogno dei marco e massinfedele io no....!Io ho la mia onestà qui dentro e fuori!Tu sei ambigua e meschina qui e fuori...!Io fuori ho una bella vita tu no....quindi cerca di migliorare la tua di vita fra bugie e ambiguità,e non provare a sporcare quella degli altri....!Mi fai quasi pena....e se pensi che non sia vero quello che scrivo prova a chiedere a simy che mi conosce bene....!Sei ridicola...e se i tuoi amici son quelli da me citati tieniteli e contento di averne meno ma buoni...Simy vale tutti i tuoi messi insieme....!!Ma di questo ne sei consapevole e ti brucia.....



Quindi io ho "amici" che mi sputtanano con te?
Complimenti anche a te allora, che ti presti a questi ambigui giochetti.
Io taglio con persone che fanno la bella faccia davanti e poi ti silurano dietro.
Sei tu quello che fa schifo se le cose stanno come hai scritto.
Quindi anche tu parli male dietro alla gente.
Bravo.


Questo dimostra in che pantano ti muovi, dando corda a certe persone.
Che credo proprio non essere persone con cui io condivido cose mie.

Oppure sta a te dimostrare il contrario, ma credo siano le tue solite pinocchiate per mettere zizzania e salvarti il culo, ormai bruciato nero.
Pinocchio.


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiamo o no lo stesso cervello?Non mi dire che ti sei dimenticata anche tu.....:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> piccola parentesi. se la gente si facesse tutta i fatti propri avremmo meno problemi in generale.che ridicoli, piccoli, sciocchi pettegoli


sei una stronza.
ma sei intelligente, sicuramente più di me.
leggi molto bene tra le righe e piazzi la tua frasetta insinuante come un coltello nel burro.
questo non fa di te una bella persona. fa di te una furba non direttamente attaccabile con prove alla mano...ma non c'è n'è bisogno, a volte, di prove inoppugnabili e quindi si ritorna alle prime tre parole di questo post.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Kid*

Non in tutti i litigi però,in un forum di traditori e diversamente idioti...chi è contro come viene visto secondo te?:rotfl:


----------



## Tuba (23 Ottobre 2012)

M'intrometto un secondo solo per chiedere una cosa:





















































































































Non è che per caso vi ritrovate un 70-80mila euro da prestamme ?  Restituzione a babbo morto ovviamente


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei una stronza.
> ma sei intelligente, sicuramente più di me.
> leggi molto bene tra le righe e piazzi la tua frasetta insinuante come un coltello nel burro.
> questo non fa di te una bella persona. fa di te una furba non direttamente attaccabile con prove alla mano...ma non c'è n'è bisogno, a volte, di prove inoppugnabili e quindi si ritorna alle prime tre parole di questo post.


brutto nun ave' un cazzo a cui attaccarve, neh mezze seghe?

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Oscuro tu lo sai, non ho mai avuto nulla da dire contro di te, anzi.
> 
> Però mi sorge un dubbio, lecito secondo me...
> Ma com'è che stai *SEMPRE* in mezzo ad ogni casino che succede nel forum?!?!?



perchè pinocchia con tutti ed è un gran maleducato.

Semplice.


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> M'intrometto un secondo solo per chiedere una cosa:
> 
> 
> Non è che per caso vi ritrovate un 70-80mila euro da prestamme ?  Restituzione a babbo morto ovviamente


che ce devi fa', na' plastica?

ahahahah


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> M'intrometto un secondo solo per chiedere una cosa:
> 
> 
> Non è che per caso vi ritrovate un 70-80mila euro da prestamme ?  Restituzione a babbo morto ovviamente



oddio che combinasti?

comunque chiedi a The Chet


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè pinocchia con tutti ed è un gran maleducato.
> 
> Semplice.


Non voglio parteggiare per nessuno sia chiaro, anche perchè non so nemmeno di che state parlando, però Oscuro... davvero sei in mezzo ad ogni litigata ultimamente.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ...e monarchici di 'sto cazzo no?


ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei una stronza.
> ma sei intelligente, sicuramente più di me.
> leggi molto bene tra le righe e piazzi la tua frasetta insinuante come un coltello nel burro.
> questo *non fa di te una bella persona*. fa di te una furba non direttamente attaccabile con prove alla mano...ma non c'è n'è bisogno, a volte, di prove inoppugnabili e quindi si ritorna alle prime tre parole di questo post.


e quindi?
chi sei tu, invece?


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2012)

tebe, rispondendo, continui ancora a dare adito a pinocchiate varie. eppure stupida non sembri.


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma leviamoci sto peso ed incontriamoci và, che si vive una volta sola. Almeno ci saremo levati il dubbio. :rotfl:


ma assolutamente no!
Che sogno erotico sarebbe senno?

Mi immagini alta, bella, selvaggia, magra, su tacco 12, magari pure con le tette e ventenne e poi arrivo io, rachitica, settantenne, senza tette, con gli anfibi e brutta.

Lascia stare davvero.

Non ne vale la pena conoscermi.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

No, cara tebe e che ti rendi ridicola con le tue diversamente realtà....i tuoi amici ti compatiscono...ma cosa devono pensare poi di te?Una che ha una storia e finisce in squallidi mothel....che vuole insegnare?A chi vuoi insegnare?Io avrei il culo bruciato? io cara mia ho la stima ed il rispetto della gente fuori...sei tu che vivi ne buio,sei tu che hai l'animo sporco,sei tu la bugiarda,sei tu che vivi nell'ambiguità di una storia parallela...!Adesso finchè si scherza scherziamo pure...pensi mi possa interessare il tuo giudizio?A me interessa il giudizio delle persone oneste,interessa quello che pensa simy..da te cosa posso impararare?A dire bugie?A non guardare negli occhi la persona che amo?Tebe ti conviene mollare la presa....non sono persona per te,io vivo alla luce del sole.....!


----------



## Tuba (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che ce devi fa', na' plastica?
> 
> ahahahah


Ma non ci devo fare niente  Solo che ogni tanto a chiedere non costa niente no ? Hai visto mai becchi qualcuno che ti dice: Tiè te li presto io


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma assolutamente no!
> Che sogno erotico sarebbe senno?
> 
> Mi immagini alta, bella, selvaggia, magra, su tacco 12, magari pure con le tette e ventenne e poi arrivo io, rachitica, settantenne, senza tette, con gli anfibi e brutta.
> ...


Mi fido, più che altro perchè non ho ancora perversioni sulle settantenni, però il tuo avatar continua ad ingrifarmi.

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Stermy ti ricordi di massinfedele per caso?:rotfl:


----------



## Tuba (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi fido, più che altro perchè non ho ancora perversioni sulle settantenni, *però il tuo avatar continua ad ingrifarmi.*
> 
> :rotfl:


Graziercà.......Milo Manara


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy ti ricordi di massinfedele per caso?:rotfl:


il giusto....

che era un massimo cojone...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *E si, tebe ha i suoi sogni erotici.*...ma nei suoi sogni l'uomo deve assolutamente condividere ogni suo pensiero...in caso contrario si esce IMPROVVISAMENTE DAL SUO IMMAGINARIO EROTICO.....:rotfl:


 mi spiace ma tu non ci rientri nemmeno per la sopravvivenza della specie.
Adesso dimmi che nemenno io per te e bla e bla, ok, le solite scusanti pinocchiette per non far apparire quanto mi desideri.
E  che anzi, proprio io sono segretamente attratta da te e pinocchiate varie per salvarti il culo ormai bruciato totalmente.


Perchè tu mi desideri.
E più dici di no, più avvalli questa cosa. (cit)

Capisco.
L'erotismo umano è complesso ma il tuo è davvero semplice.
Tette, culi, cappelle, merda e morsi sul cazzo.

Voilà.

Non fa per me grazie.
Gentile a pensarmi così eroticamente ma fattene una ragione.
*Non. Te.La. Do.*
Mettiti il cuore in pace, pinocchietto.

E fai pure la sceneggiata della volpe e l'uva.
già visto.

Slurp


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma non ci devo fare niente  Solo che ogni tanto a chiedere non costa niente no ? Hai visto mai becchi qualcuno che ti dice: Tiè te li presto io


allora no....ripongo er blocchetto...

ahahahah


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il giusto....
> 
> che era un massimo cojone...
> 
> ahahahah



ma quello non era la fatina?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Io sono un signore e non ti rispondo....!:up:A me piacciono le donne non le femmine...!!Però apprendo adesso che non son mai entrato nel tuo immaginario.....


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Free*

Quello era trasparenza...ma tebe non ricorda....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:aiutiamo tebe coraggio!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma quello non era la fatina?:rotfl:


p'arrotonda', tieni la contabilita' pure dei cojoni?

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> tebe, rispondendo, continui ancora a dare adito a pinocchiate varie. eppure stupida non sembri.



hai ragione, ma oggi mi ha preso così.
E' parecchio che lo ignoro ma oggi avevo voglia di fargli fare una brutta figura pubblica, smontando ogni sua pinocchiata e ci sono riuscita.

Continuo ancora un pò...poco poco...anche perchè questa cosa che sono il suo sogno erotico mi inquieta.
Minchia...devo andare a fondo.

Povero oscurello. Sta come i pazzi.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Quelli erano amici di tebe...due carci in culo e spariti....massinfedele era il mio preferito però....!!:rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> p'arrotonda', tieni la contabilita' pure dei cojoni?
> 
> ahahahah



è l'algoritmo che piange


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, cara tebe e che ti rendi ridicola con le tue diversamente realtà....i tuoi amici ti compatiscono...ma cosa devono pensare poi di te?Una che ha una storia e finisce in squallidi mothel....che vuole insegnare?A chi vuoi insegnare?Io avrei il culo bruciato? io cara mia ho la stima ed il rispetto della gente fuori...sei tu che vivi ne buio,sei tu che hai l'animo sporco,sei tu la bugiarda,sei tu che vivi nell'ambiguità di una storia parallela...!Adesso finchè si scherza scherziamo pure...pensi mi possa interessare il tuo giudizio?A me interessa il giudizio delle persone oneste,interessa quello che pensa simy..da te cosa posso impararare?A dire bugie?A non guardare negli occhi la persona che amo?Tebe ti conviene mollare la presa....non sono persona per te,io vivo alla luce del sole.....!



ma quanto ti rode?

Slurp, non te la do.
Falla finita.
Mettiti il pipino pace pinocchietto dai.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*tebe*

Si certo anche lothar ha scritto che ho fatto una brutta figura...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tebe non ricordi lothar?:rotfl::rotfl:A me scrivono che sei patetica e infantile..... mi sto inventando tutto....!!:rotfl::rotfl:Adesso ritornano i tuoi amici?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe quando te l'avrei chiesta?:rotfl:Siamo interessati a sapere....A me non piace fare file.....


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> è l'algoritmo che piange


vabbe' digli all'argoritmo che je tocca.. 

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> brutto nun ave' un cazzo a cui attaccarve, neh mezze seghe?
> 
> ahahahahah


ma figurati.
non ci vuole nulla a cui attaccarsi per vedere che minerva è una stronza megagalattica e tu una megagalattica merda
ahahahahhaha


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi fido, più che altro perchè non ho ancora perversioni sulle settantenni, però il tuo avatar continua ad ingrifarmi.
> 
> :rotfl:



e bè...parliamo di manara, mica uno qualunque.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Minerva*

Minerva appare sempre alle spalle e mai per sorriderti.....e cattivella!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma figurati.
> non ci vuole nulla a cui attaccarsi per vedere che minerva è una stronza megagalattica e tu una megagalattica merda
> ahahahahhaha


e sto ancora a studia' ma spero un di' d'arriva' ar tuo livello...

ahahahah


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e bè...parliamo di manara, mica uno qualunque.


Ti ricordo che stai parlando con uno che si mette le t-shirt del maestro...


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un signore e non ti rispondo....!:up:A me piacciono le donne non le femmine...!!Però apprendo adesso che non son mai entrato nel tuo immaginario.....


un signore...tu???



CHANEL PRESTO!












TUMP!





ahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahah
ahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Adesso aspetto di sapere quando avrei chiesto qualcosa ad una che entra ed esce dai mothel.....mi sa che si è dimenticata ancora una volta...:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che stai parlando con uno che si mette le t-shirt del maestro...


perche', tu moje t'ha zanzato tutto?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?
> chi sei tu, invece?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uahU5m6Hvj4

e quindi sei una stronza. ma non una stronza qualsiasi. una stronza subdola 
che per te è anche un complimento e immagino che gongoli


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche', tu moje t'ha zanzato tutto?
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Si diversamente signore....sempre meglio dei tuoi amici!!


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma figurati.
> non ci vuole nulla a cui attaccarsi per vedere che minerva è una stronza megagalattica e tu una megagalattica merda
> ahahahahhaha


a me stronza può anche risultare...ma non saprei bene qui che senso possa avere.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio che combinasti?
> 
> comunque chiedi a The Chet


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Minerva*

Stronza no....cattivella e faziosa e un pò disonesta si....ti assicuro!:up:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo anche lothar ha scritto che ho fatto una brutta figura...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tebe non ricordi lothar?:rotfl::rotfl:*A me scrivono che sei patetica e infantile..... mi sto inventando tutto....!!:rotfl::rotfl:Adesso ritornano i tuoi amici?*:rotfl:



si, ti stai inventando tutto.
Ne hai dato dimostrazione nel 3d che porto in firma.
Fai dire e pensare cose a gente che non se lo sogna nemmeno, perchè manipoli la realtà, pinocchietto infatti nessuno ti sta aiutando, o sbaglio?
Aiutando nel merito della NOSTRA discussione.
Nessuno pinocchietto, nessuno.

Quindi. Come al solito non fai nomi e dici che qualcuno ti ha detto che io sono patetica e infantile?
Primo.
E che cazzo me ne fotte?
Secondo.
Pinocchio. Stai inventando come tutto il resto.

ihihiihihii:up:


----------



## Tuba (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e bè...parliamo di manara, mica uno qualunque.


E non disegnava solo donne. Questo è un omaggio ad Andrea Pazienza, altro grande del fumetto italiano.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uahU5m6Hvj4
> 
> e quindi sei una stronza. ma non una stronza qualsiasi. una stronza subdola
> che per te è anche un complimento e immagino che gongoli


subdola non direi. ma sbaglio o tu non sei angelo?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e sto ancora a studia' ma spero un di' d'arriva' ar tuo livello...
> 
> ahahahah


emminchia però!!! ma non stai attento!!!!!!!
l'ho appena detto a lunaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!
per gli uomini è impossibile saltare così' in alto per milioni di chilometri.
dovrei solo scavare io per permetterti di essere al mio stesso livello e raggiungere il tuo. ma nun c'ho voja così devi solo da rimane' nella fogna in cui stai
ahahahahahahahahha


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe mi piacerebbe....  non mi sto inventando nulla...!Il termine creti non è mio....spesso dici ai tuoi amici che sei creti giusto?come facevo a saperlo?sei una povera disadattata,ti lascio alla tuo teatrino...magari preferisci questo allo squallore di un mothel no?


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> subdola non direi. ma sbaglio o tu non sei angelo?


Posso avere l'onore di difenderti una volta?

M'hai sempre trattato come una madre bacchettona e rompicoglioni, ma in fondo so che l'hai sempre fatto per il mio bene. E di questo te ne sono grato.

Per cui: giù le mani da Minerva altrimenti mi incazzo di brutto, anche se oltre ad essere la più intelligente, è anche la più grande figa di legno sulla terra.

Ho detto.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*minerva*

Si anche subdola....!!Approvo!


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me stronza può anche risultare...ma non saprei bene qui che senso possa avere.



Dai è che qui penso che ci sia una gara a chi la dice più grossa


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Qui parlano anche i coriandoli.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> subdola non direi. ma sbaglio o tu non sei angelo?


Ma certo. I subdoli mica lo dicono che sono subdoli, altrimenti che subdoli sarebbero? 
sono vivo. Angelo lo sarò fra molti, moltissimi anni


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe quando te l'avrei chiesta?:rotfl:Siamo interessati a sapere....A me non piace fare file.....


infatti non la fai di default.
Non sei nemmeno in lista se mai ne avessi una.
Te l'ho detto prima.
con te nemmeno per la sopravvivenza della specie.

Me l'hai chiesta?
Davvero?
Quando? Non me me sono accorta se l'hai fatto.

Ma no, ai sogni erotici mica si chiede, non dire minchiate.
Si negano sempre i sogni erotici.
Madonna ti devo insegnare tutto.

Forse ti hanno dato troppi morsi sul cazzo. Riprenditi Pinocchio


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

comunque per oggi una stronza e due subdole...mi è andata pure bene


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Appunto....sei tornata alla realtà...a me piacciono anche belle quindi pensa un pò se tu rientravi nella lista....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso aspetto di sapere quando avrei chiesto qualcosa ad una che entra ed esce dai mothel.....mi sa che si è dimenticata ancora una volta...:rotfl:


ti ho già risposto diversamente leggente.
Te lo sarai sognato di avermela chiesta.
Ma la vorresti.
Sono il sogno erotico, tuo, inconfessabile.

Non lo ammetterai mai.

Pinocchio.

:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Minerva*

Con affetto....entri sempre a gamba tesa....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma certo. I subdoli mica lo dicono che sono subdoli, altrimenti che subdoli sarebbero?
> sono vivo. Angelo lo sarò fra molti, moltissimi anni


ho capito....cazzarola ancora miiiii
stai serena e vai in pace


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Mi piacciono le belle donne tebe.....ci siamo capiti o no?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me stronza può anche risultare...ma non saprei bene qui che senso possa avere.


visto che lo sei sei tu che lo dovresti dire. 
io la mia teoria ce l'ho. ma perchè dirtela? con te è inutile. sai nasconderti fin troppo bene, te lo concedo. Per me è una nota negativa, per te no. Se non fosse che inzighi e poi ti eclissi. Subdola e anche, come dirlo.................................................................. vigliacca?
si, ecco, vigliacca


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....sei tornata alla realtà...a me piacciono anche belle quindi pensa un pò se tu rientravi nella lista....!!:rotfl:


tu hai fatto la solita figuretta manipolando quello che ho detto.

E già. Sono brutta.

Ciò non toglie che denigrare l'oggetto del desiderio è normale.

Ma dimmi. Ti tocchi anche pensandomi?
O ti schiaffeggi il pipino?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito....cazzarola ancora miiiii
> stai serena e vai in pace


serena?


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacciono le belle donne tebe.....ci siamo capiti o no?


a me piacciono i signori con le sinapsi collegate.
E tu non lo sei, quindi tu hai capito?


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Non registrato*

Vigliacca no...gli piace buttare benzina.....ma quando scoppia l'incendio chiama i pompieri...:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> visto che lo sei sei tu che lo dovresti dire.
> io la mia teoria ce l'ho. ma perchè dirtela? con te è inutile. sai nasconderti fin troppo bene, te lo concedo. Per me è una nota negativa, per te no. Se non fosse che inzighi e poi ti eclissi. Subdola e anche, come dirlo.................................................................. vigliacca?
> si, ecco, vigliacca


Oh mò adesso me incazzo eh, guardate che vengo giù e ve faccio vomità la prima comunione a forza de schiaffi.

P.S:
Minerva nun me caga manco quando la difendo. :unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con affetto....entri sempre a gamba tesa....!!:rotfl:



inciampa, inciampa anche lei , è che non puo' ammetterlo spesso. qualche volta lo fa, ma si ripiglia peggio di prima


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Perchè ti accalori?Io vivo alla luce del sole bella mia....ti lascio alla tua ambiguità..e ringrazia lothar.....!!La facevi doppia la figura di merda.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai è che qui penso che ci sia una gara a chi la dice più grossa


e qui parla la detentrice del guinnes dei primati (primati zoologicamente inteso )


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe mi piacerebbe....  non mi sto inventando nulla...!Il* termine creti non è mio....spesso dici ai tuoi amici che sei creti giusto?come facevo a saperlo?*sei una povera disadattata,ti lascio alla tuo teatrino...magari preferisci questo allo squallore di un mothel no?




*abbattetelo vi prego!!!!!!!

Come faceva a saperlo che io mi auto definisco kreti?????

VI PREGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Oh mò adesso me incazzo eh, guardate che vengo giù e ve faccio vomità la prima comunione a forza de schiaffi.
> 
> P.S:
> Minerva nun me caga manco quando la difendo. :unhappy:




Ma se è stronza è stronza fino in fondo no!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Oh mò adesso me incazzo eh, guardate che vengo giù e ve faccio vomità la prima comunione a forza de schiaffi.
> 
> P.S:
> Minerva nun me caga manco quando la difendo. :unhappy:


minerva penso che non si caghi lei stessa. quindi consolati, non è colpa tua


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Micia*

Ma si che inciampa....prima mi faceva incazzare adesso so che i suoi interventi son privi di oggettività....quindi li peso come quelli di tebe....flap flap he?cazz cazz....insomma il nulla mischiato con il niente...!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

certo, non dovrei eclissarmi, dovrei continuare...
è che ci vuole un coraggio da leoni.
ma a fare cosa?
forse dovrei imparare da gente come te...che invece spicca per personalità.
appena c'è l'occasione mi cali addosso.ossignur che pesa





Non Registrato ha detto:


> visto che lo sei sei tu che lo dovresti dire.
> io la mia teoria ce l'ho. ma perchè dirtela? con te è inutile. sai nasconderti fin troppo bene, te lo concedo. Per me è una nota negativa, per te no. Se non fosse che inzighi e poi ti eclissi. Subdola e anche, come dirlo.................................................................. vigliacca?
> si, ecco, vigliacca


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oscuro è monomaniacale ma non bugiardo. Elasticità zero ma molto cuore. Meglio di voi conti, divinamente  troie da diporto, finti disinteressati, cazzi mosci e piccoli, fascisti di merda e moralisti della minchia
> Il Borbone


Beh i borboni non erano messi molto bene nè a genetica nè a statura eh?
Ma contento te...

Contenti tutti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> minerva penso che non si caghi lei stessa. quindi consolati, non è colpa tua


è vero:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ti dirò di più è stata una tua amica a scrivermi...hai un momento difficile...libera di non credermi...!


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vigliacca no...gli piace buttare benzina.....ma quando scoppia l'incendio chiama i pompieri...:rotfl:




le dee non si sporcano le mani. e lei la sa fare.


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ti accalori?Io vivo alla luce del sole bella mia....ti lascio alla tua ambiguità..e ringrazia lothar.....!!La facevi doppia la figura di merda.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu devi ringraziare lothar per non avere smascherato, ancora, una tua manipolazione della realtà da pinocchio quale sei.

Lothar io aspetto ancora la risposta qual'ora tu volessi darla.


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si che inciampa....prima mi faceva incazzare adesso so che i suoi interventi son privi di oggettività....quindi li peso come quelli di tebe....flap flap he?cazz cazz....i*nsomma il nulla mischiato con il niente...!*:rotfl::rotfl:



apperò. Ti conosci bene.:up:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e qui parla la detentrice del guinnes dei primati (primati zoologicamente inteso )


fierissima di farne parte


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma se è stronza è stronza fino in fondo no!


ma almeno è intelligente 
non la giustifica e non si guadagna comunque il rispetto. ma almeno LEI un pregio ce l'ha. Speso male, malissimo, ma ce l'ha.
di te che si deve dire?
quello che ha scritto oscuro nel post qui sopra.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Micia*

Micia permetti?a minerva riconosco il senso della misura....gioca sporco...poi sparisce...qui c'è chi gioca sporco è insulta chi gioca pulito....!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Oscuro tu lo sai, non ho mai avuto nulla da dire contro di te, anzi.
> 
> Però mi sorge un dubbio, lecito secondo me...
> Ma com'è che stai *SEMPRE* in mezzo ad ogni casino che succede nel forum?!?!?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> fierissima di farne parte


non ne dubitavo affatto


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Se lothar non risponde e per non farti fare una figura di merda...possibile che sei così stupida?Ancora non hai capito che ti stai rendendo ridicola?


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io comincio a pensare che Oscuro sia un grande rompicoglioni.

E fanculo pure a Minerva che non mi caga di strisco, sei una stronza.

E Conte, fanculo anche a te, così per soliderietà.


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ti dirò di più è stata una tua amica a scrivermi...hai un momento difficile...libera di non credermi...!*


Momento difficile eh?
Davvero?
Ma guarda.
Oltre il flap che scrivo sul blog?

Ok, allora ti autorizzo a dire qual'è il mio momento difficile. 
Tira fuori le palle e dillo.
Il momento difficile intendo, non il nome perchè sennò è la tua ennesima pinocchiata.

Allora?
Aspetto. Anche in mp.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Kid*

Io penso che sei come minimo sprovveduto....!Le tue uscite..sono strumentalizzate...ma se ate piace questo continua pure....


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Micia permetti?a minerva riconosco il senso della misura....gioca sporco...poi sparisce...qui c'è chi gioca sporco è insulta chi gioca pulito....!!:rotfl:


sporco non penso proprio e sparisco quando mi pare opportuno.perché dovrei insistere con i muri di gomma?non ho capito.
hai detto bene: si chiama senso della misura


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se lothar non risponde e per non farti fare una figura di merda...possibile che sei così stupida?Ancora non hai capito che ti stai rendendo ridicola?



è a te che non vuole far fare una figura di merda, pinocchio.
L'hanno capito tutti.
Tranne te.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma almeno è intelligente
> non la giustifica e non si guadagna comunque il rispetto. ma almeno LEI un pregio ce l'ha. Speso male, malissimo, ma ce l'ha.
> di te che si deve dire?
> quello che ha scritto oscuro nel post qui sopra.



Sai che mi frega di cosa si dice di me...
Ho smesso di farmi queste seghe mentali...
Preferisco vivere...



E comunque non guadagnerà il tuo rispetto che non credo di questo rimanga così turbata...
Ma ad esempio il mio ce l'ha ...ed anche questo magari non la turba


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso che sei come minimo sprovveduto....!Le tue uscite..sono strumentalizzate...ma se ate piace questo continua pure....


Fanculo a tutti, in sto forum litigare è quello che vi riesce meglio.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ma chi ti si fila....io mi fido dei miei amici....tu sei talmente piena di te che neanche sai che ti ridono dietro e mi chiedono di lasciarti stare....vai da manager....cos' ti passa sto bruciore...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Fanculo a tutti, in sto forum litigare è quello che vi riesce meglio.



ma no...eddai kid...non è vero che ho 70anni


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero:rotfl:


Un avventore entra in un ristorante ligure vicino all'ora di chiusura e chiede se può mangiare.
Il cameriere gli risponde che è rimasto solo dello sformato di riso oppure un'inculata, si gira prima verso la cucina e subito dopo verso il cliente e gli dice:"spiacente, lo sformato di riso è finito"

Credo ti risulti familiare


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Vorrei ricordarti...che lothar ha scritto che ho ragione..sai, tu dimentichi velocemente...vatti a rileggere il post sfigata!!:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ne dubitavo affatto



Ora che i tuoi dubbi sono svelati vado a  bermi un thè più  tranquilla...


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Ciao*

Ciao coriandolo....quando finisce la carta igienica ti chiamo!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Micia permetti?a minerva riconosco il senso della misura....gioca sporco...poi sparisce...qui c'è chi gioca sporco è insulta chi gioca pulito....!!:rotfl:





io sento,lo vedo  che tu sei trasparente oscuro, sul suo gioco sporco non lo definirei tale, perchè non è che "trami" , ha un temperamento che puo' risultare empatico o meno, o molto meno meno


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un avventore entra in un ristorante ligure vicino all'ora di chiusura e chiede se può mangiare.
> Il cameriere gli risponde che è rimasto solo dello sformato di riso oppure un'inculata, si gira prima verso la cucina e subito dopo verso il cliente e gli dice:"spiacente, lo sformato di riso è finito"
> 
> Credo ti risulti familiare


per niente:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io comincio a pensare che Oscuro sia un grande rompicoglioni.
> 
> E fanculo pure a Minerva che non mi caga di strisco, sei una stronza.
> 
> E Conte, fanculo anche a te, così per soliderietà.


Che la gnocca sia con te....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Micia*

Micia e sapessi a quanti rode il culo che sono così......tebe ci si ammala....un altro pò....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io comincio a pensare che Oscuro sia un grande rompicoglioni.
> 
> E fanculo pure a Minerva che non mi caga di strisco, sei una stronza.
> 
> *E Conte, fanculo anche a te, così per soliderietà*.



hai fatto bene, sennò la sua eccentricità rischiava di offendersi.


----------



## Tuba (23 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Fanculo a tutti, in sto forum litigare è quello che vi riesce meglio.


Infatti io avevo pensato, come modo alternativo per risolvere la cosa, una bella gang bang  Al buio però. In questo modo tutto è lecito, tutto è concesso  Poi dopo quando si riaccendono le luci, si contano i morti, i feriti, e i contenti


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io sento,lo vedo  che tu sei trasparente oscuro, sul suo gioco sporco non lo definirei tale, perchè non è che "trami" , ha un temperamento che puo' risultare empatico o meno, o molto meno meno


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Oscuro è come un rinoceronte
Parte a testa bassa e in do sbatte sbatte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai fatto bene, sennò la sua eccentricità rischiava di offendersi.


Ma noooooooooooo...egocentricità...
Come dissi a quel tizio quella volta...

Lo vedi quello là quello è l'ecocentro...

Invece vedi qua...questo è l'egocentro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tuba*

Ci sto!io voglio stare dalla parte di stermy,minerva,e angelo....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Infatti io avevo pensato, come modo alternativo per risolvere la cosa, una bella gang bang  Al buio però. In questo modo tutto è lecito, tutto è concesso  Poi dopo quando si riaccendono le luci, si contano i morti, i feriti, e i contenti


credo che mi eclisserò vigliaccamente:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei ricordarti...che lothar ha scritto che ho ragione..sai, tu dimentichi velocemente...vatti a rileggere il post sfigata!!:rotfl:


vallo a rileggere tu.
Si ricordava il bovino e ti ha quotato per quello.

Come mai lothar non prende posizione per difenderti? Continui a tirarlo per la giacchetta ma non mi sembra stia intervenendo, perchè la domanda è una sola.
Lothar, ti ricordi che IO ho inusultato oscuro?
Ho quotato bovino mentre tu mi hai insultata. Io no.

Pinocchioooooooooooo


Sfigata?
Ma come parli?

Oddio....


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Ma oggi mi senbra che sia stato sorridente e non mi sia partito l'embolo sbaglio?


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Infatti io avevo pensato, come modo alternativo per risolvere la cosa, una bella gang bang  Al buio però. In questo modo tutto è lecito, tutto è concesso  Poi dopo quando si riaccendono le luci, si contano i morti, i feriti, e i contenti



fino a poco tempo fa non sapevo nemmemo che fosse, roba da matti...


preferisco la penombra  comunque non amo il traffico


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Micia e sapessi a quanti rode il culo che sono così......tebe ci si ammala....un altro pò....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



quanto ti piaccio...ma quanto...:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

:rotfl:Tu sei scema proprio...lothar.ha scritto che ho ragione.....non si parlava ancora di bovino mentecatta...:rotfl::rotfl:!Mamma mia come stai?ma ti rendi conto che con te oggi sto giocando?:rotfl:Neanche mi incazzo....:rotfl::rotfl:Ma si può?Madonna mia....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Mi piaci tanto tantissimo...basta che chiedi alla mia amica quanto mi piaci....:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooooo...egocentricità...
> Come dissi a quel tizio quella volta...
> 
> Lo vedi quello là quello è l'ecocentro...
> ...


guarda che ti ci ho mandato stamane, te e_  l egocentro_

stronzolo in tonalità maggiore.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sto!io voglio stare dalla parte di stermy,minerva,e angelo....!!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Infatti io avevo pensato, come modo alternativo per risolvere la cosa, una bella gang bang  Al buio però. In questo modo tutto è lecito, tutto è concesso  Poi dopo quando si riaccendono le luci, si contano i morti, i feriti, e i contenti


minchia ma parlare solo se si è informati pare brutto?
gang bang è tutti su una/o. quello che hai descritto è una blind orgy.
echecazzo, un po' di precisione nella vita! 'ste cose mi fanno incazzare de brutt


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Micia*

Mi piace vincere facile....:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che mi eclisserò vigliaccamente:unhappy:


senza sforzo. la cosa che ti riesce meglio


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piace vincere facile....:rotfl:


non l ho capita Oscuro


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> senza sforzo. la cosa che ti riesce meglio



questa è bellina tanto.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non l ho capita Oscuro


niente di nuovo allora


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Tu sei scema proprio...lothar.ha scritto che ho ragione.....non si parlava ancora di bovino mentecatta...:rotfl::rotfl:!Mamma mia come stai?ma ti rendi conto che con te oggi sto giocando?:rotfl:Neanche mi incazzo....:rotfl::rotfl:Ma si può?Madonna mia....:rotfl:



Sono andata a riprendere il post.

Lothar, ti ripeto.
Ti ricordi che io ho insultato oscuro pinocchio quotando gli insulti di marco o massinfedele  o ti ricordi che ho quototato il bovino?









 Originariamente Scritto da *oscuro* 
Ok...hai ragione,non è vero che mi hai dato del bovino e non è vero che quotavi gli insulti di marco e massinfedelele....tu non stai bene....:rotfl::rotfl:si, tebe hai ragione ti ho preso di mira perchè mi annoio!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




ciao Oscu'...me lo ricordo...spiace per Tebe ma quello che scrivi e'vero...piuttosto i 2 invorniti che citi..che fine hanno fatto???...


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> senza sforzo. la cosa che ti riesce meglio


quelli coraggiosi che fanno...sai che sono curiosa?
gli anonimi?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E non disegnava solo donne. Questo è un omaggio ad Andrea Pazienza, altro grande del fumetto italiano.


Mitico Paz.
Mi commuovo al ricordo di quegli anni meravigliosi.... frigidaire, linus, il male, eureka
Bravo Tuba, e hai una splendida mano davvero.
L7


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Allora oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più è stata una tua amica a scrivermi...hai un momento difficile...libera di non credermi...!





Tebe ha detto:


> Momento difficile eh?
> Davvero?
> Ma guarda.
> Oltre il flap che scrivo sul blog?
> ...



Sto ancora aspettando che tu scriva qual'è il mio momento difficile, perchè se no è l'ennesima tua pinocchiata.

Il cancro non vale perchè lo scrivo sul blog.
Il flop nemmeno perchè lo scrivo sul blog.

Quale altro  momento difficile sto passando?


ahahahahahahah

Non lo saistai sparando!

Che ballista che sei!

E in malafede, metti in mezzo sedicenti amici miei!!!

ahahaha

Ripigliati!


----------



## Tuba (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> minchia ma parlare solo se si è informati pare brutto?
> gang bang è tutti su una/o. quello che hai descritto è una blind orgy.
> echecazzo, un po' di precisione nella vita! 'ste cose mi fanno incazzare de brutt


Effettivamente hai ragione tu  Errore imperdonabile.

Potevi farla passare in cavalleria però....nessuno si era accorto di niente


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma oggi mi senbra che sia stato sorridente e non mi sia partito l'embolo sbaglio?


Consiglio per la tua situzione con Tebe...

R I T I R A T A S T R A T E G I C A...

Insomma salvati in corner
Finchè sei in tempo....

Quella ti fulmina...


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si tebe hai ragione tu....come vuoi tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Adesso devo scappare pure dall bimbette che frignano?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ecco mi ha dato ragione anche sul fatto che quotavi quei due scellerati giusto?:rotfl:Mi raccomando continua con le figure di merda....dove vuoi arrivare?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quelli coraggiosi che fanno...sai che sono curiosa?
> gli anonimi?


no, non dicono nulla di sè e si tengono nell'ombra e si intromettono per gettare benzina sul fuoco in maniera subdola. ti deve risultare familiare questo, e' quello che fai da anni. adesso che vuoi? le royalty del copywright?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono andata a riprendere il post.
> 
> Lothar, ti ripeto.
> Ti ricordi che io ho insultato oscuro pinocchio quotando gli insulti di marco o massinfedele o ti ricordi che ho quototato il bovino?
> ...



Tebastra e Oscurastro...du maron!!!!!siete proprio diversamente invorniti....datevi al zampa e fine...
oh ragazzi non e'un consiglio..ma un'editto lothariano....e chi sgarra diventa diversamente duro..ocio Oscu'..ocio Tebe tu sei un'autorita'nel campo...no???


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso devo scappare pure dall bimbette che frignano?:rotfl::rotfl:


Mah...
L'ira Tebana...

Non è roba da poco...

Credimi...

Ti fulmina con gli occhi quella donna...

Allora vieni al 5?


----------



## Tuba (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mitico Paz.
> Mi commuovo al ricordo di quegli anni meravigliosi.... frigidaire, linus, il male, eureka
> Bravo Tuba, e hai una splendida mano davvero.
> L7


Il disegno non è mio  E' di Milo Manara. E' un omaggio ad Andrea Pazienza (Tra l'altro nota la posizione in cui lo ha ritratto). Magari ce le avessi io stè capacità. Il massimo dell'arte figurativa che posso permettermi io è la seguente

 O
/|\
 |
/ \


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> minchia ma parlare solo se si è informati pare brutto?
> gang bang è tutti su una/o. quello che hai descritto *è una blind orgy.*
> echecazzo, un po' di precisione nella vita! 'ste cose mi fanno incazzare de brutt


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebastra e Oscurastro...du maron!!!!!siete proprio diversamente invorniti....datevi al zampa e fine...
> oh ragazzi non e'un consiglio..ma un'editto lothariano....e chi sgarra diventa diversamente duro..ocio Oscu'..ocio Tebe tu sei un'autorita'nel campo...no???


Lothar come va con l'operazione Tebe?
Sai che a Piacenza sud verso la fiera ho stanato un bel posticino?


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Se c'è lothar vengo....senza litigare però come oggi ok?


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tebe hai ragione tu....come vuoi tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



cvd.
Non sai cosa rispondere.

Pinocchio.
Ancora una conferma.
Io porto prove tu...cosa?
Schiaffi con il pisello?
Grazie non compro.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar come va con l'operazione Tebe?
> Sai che a Piacenza sud verso la fiera ho stanato un bel posticino?



che  tipo di posticino?


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Sai cosa mi diceva una persona molto in vista?Temi la rabbia dell'uomo mite......!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Il disegno non è mio  E' di Milo Manara. E' un omaggio ad Andrea Pazienza (Tra l'altro nota la posizione in cui lo ha ritratto). Magari ce le avessi io stè capacità. Il massimo dell'arte figurativa che posso permettermi io è la seguente
> 
> O
> /|\
> ...


Meglio della mia in ogni caso ... D:-  In effetti tu un tantino zanardesco sei LOL


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> che  tipo di posticino?


Ma erano tutte casettine colorate una di fianco all'altra...
Una tenerezza guarda...

Potremo farci un raduno no?
Del forum....


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Si..certo....:rotfl::rotfl:se le prove son i tuoi mp  a toy portali che ci divertiamo falsa....!!Oggi le uniche prove son le figure di merda a nstro.....!Facci leggere cosa scrivevi a toy dai....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se c'è lothar vengo....senza litigare però come oggi ok?


Fa così...passi per strada e passi a prendere Lothar no?


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, non dicono nulla di sè e* si tengono nell'ombra e si intromettono per gettare benzina sul fuoco in maniera subdola. *ti deve risultare familiare questo, e' quello che fai da anni. adesso che vuoi? le royalty del copywright?


o stai nell'ombra o getti benzina , che con quel che costa non mi pare assolutamente il caso.
ma quanto sei zecca?


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Ok...sempre che tebe non agisca prima..e non rivediamo più lothar...si è messo in un guaio più grande di lui...dir la verità a tebe...brutta cosa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco mi ha dato ragione anche sul fatto che quotavi quei due scellerati giusto?:rotfl:Mi raccomando continua con le figure di merda....dove vuoi arrivare?:rotfl:




ahahahahahoddio da non credere!

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Minerva*

Tu getti benzina dall'ombra e poi sparisci....dopo chiami i pompieri e rompi il cazzo prendendotela con loro per il ritardo...!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma erano tutte casettine colorate una di fianco all'altra...
> Una tenerezza guarda...
> 
> Potremo farci un raduno no?
> Del forum....


immaginavo fosse quello, ci passavo per andare al Farnese tutti i giorni


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> o stai nell'ombra o getti benzina , che con quel che costa non mi pare assolutamente il caso.
> ma quanto sei zecca?


se sei abbastanza intelligente e subdola riesci a farlo. tu lo sei e lo fai 

tanto.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sii.... e sei pure fessa che hai ripreso il post...ma sai leggere vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebastra e Oscurastro...du maron!!!!!siete proprio diversamente invorniti....datevi al zampa e fine...
> oh ragazzi non e'un consiglio..ma un'editto lothariano....e chi sgarra diventa diversamente duro..ocio Oscu'..ocio Tebe tu sei un'autorita'nel campo...no???



ancora non hai rispèosto.

Ho insultato oscuro quotando gli interventi di massinfedele e marco quando lo insultavano pesantemente?
Devi solo dire si o no.
Sul bovino ti dico io si.
Ma il resto.

Allora lothar?
Si o no.

Oscuro sta dicendo che io quotavo gli interventi aggressivi loro dandogli man forte e che tu te lo ricordi.

E' vero Lothar?
Te lo ricordi?
L'hai scritto tu.
Devi solo dire.
Si tebe ha insultato oscuro.
Allora lothar ti ricordi questo o ti ricordi che invece oscuro ha insultato me?
E te lo ricordi questo perchè mi hai anche difeso.

Quindi???


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebastra e Oscurastro...du maron!!!!!siete proprio diversamente invorniti....datevi al zampa e fine...
> oh ragazzi non e'un consiglio..ma un'editto lothariano....e chi sgarra diventa diversamente duro..ocio Oscu'..ocio Tebe tu sei un'autorita'nel campo...no???


Niente eh?

NIENTE EH?

Oscuro si incaglia su una quercia con il corno da rinoceronte...

Chiamiamo Lunapiena con il motosega che lo liberi...

Arrivi tu con il camion e porti via l'albero

Niente...

Lui va subito a incastrarsi su un altra pianta....

Ma porc...


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu getti benzina dall'ombra e poi sparisci....dopo chiami i pompieri e rompi il cazzo prendendotela con loro per il ritardo...!!:rotfl:


sai che avrei detto che fosse l'anonima invece che volesse fomentare te e quelli che non mi digeriscono?
eppure sono tanto simpatica


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi diceva una persona molto in vista?Temi la rabbia dell'uomo mite......!



allora di te non bisogna temere niente.

Ma già prima comunque non sei uno da temere.:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ti ha gia risposto siiii:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Quotavi quei due dementi non mi insultavi direttamente....quotavi loro ma sei di legno????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Non hai preso le distanze da loro svegliatiiiii...


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si..certo....:rotfl::rotfl:se le prove son i tuoi mp  a toy portali che ci divertiamo falsa....!!Oggi le uniche prove son le figure di merda a nstro.....!Facci leggere cosa scrivevi a toy dai....:rotfl:



ho fatto io una domanda a te e tu non porti prove.

Allora?
Qual'è il mio prblema di adesso che una mia sedicente amica ti ha confidato in mp?

Dillo.
Scrivilo.
Non lo stai facendo.

Patacca totale.

Un altra pinocchiata di oscuro.

Non la sai

che pena....


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Marco e massinfedele hanno recepito....:rotfl:io non ho bisogno di esser temuto..sti cazzi!Vedere quanto rosichi e già un divertimento...pensa che vita di merda che hai fuori....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ha gia risposto siiii:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Quotavi quei due dementi non mi insultavi direttamente....quotavi loro ma sei di legno????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Non hai preso le distanze da loro svegliatiiiii...



no.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si tebe..rosiko hai ragione.....lothar ha scritto che oscuro scirve balle..simy anche...come un mese fa....sei piena di amici che poi svaniscono...purtroppo io rosiko perchè non me la dai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:siiii vabbè....buona notte.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marco e massinfedele hanno recepito....:rotfl:io non ho bisogno di esser temuto..sti cazzi!Vedere quanto rosichi e già un divertimento...*pensa che vita di merda che hai fuori...*.!!:rotfl:



te l'ha detto la mia amica immaginaria?
Come fai a sapere della mia vita fuori?
leggi il blog?
Con chi parli?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ancora non hai rispèosto.
> 
> Ho insultato oscuro quotando gli interventi di massinfedele e marco quando lo insultavano pesantemente?
> Devi solo dire si o no.
> ...



Donna la misura e'colma..nessuna si permette di interrogarmi....mica hai capito chi sono io...
beghe vostre..io e il Conte pensiamo a ben altro...vero Contin Cervin???


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

No?va bene..è come dici tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bella topona!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Donna la misura e'colma..nessuna si permette di interrogarmi....mica hai capito chi sono io...
> beghe vostre..io e il Conte pensiamo a ben altro...vero Contin Cervin???


Certooooooooooooooooooo

è ora di un frizzantino amico mio...


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tebe..rosiko hai ragione.....lothar ha scritto che oscuro scirve balle..simy anche...come un mese fa....*sei piena di amici che poi svaniscono..*.purtroppo io rosiko perchè non me la dai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:siiii vabbè....buona notte.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma chi?
Fai i nomi  o...a già...è l'ennesima tua piinocchiata.

Minchia che collezione di figure di merda che stai facendo, ammazza...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Effettivamente hai ragione tu  Errore imperdonabile.
> 
> Potevi farla passare in cavalleria però....nessuno si era accorto di niente


te sembro un cavaliere io?
ormai sono a livello asino, manco cavallo (e non per gli attributi, purtroppo )


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Donna la misura e'colma..nessuna si permette di interrogarmi....mica hai capito chi sono io...
> beghe vostre..io e il Conte pensiamo a ben altro...vero Contin Cervin???


sai che mi sembri tu? questo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS3bn62fFPk


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Minerva*

Minerva quando fai la persona seria mi sei simpatica...quando te ne esci come oggi un pò meno..ma capisco anche che aiuti gli amici..anche se non è un bel modo di aiutare....!Ti faccio notare come simy sia stata al suo posto....!!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che avrei detto che fosse l'anonima invece che volesse fomentare te e quelli che non mi digeriscono?
> eppure sono tanto simpatica


anonimA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH
ma smettila sù


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piace vincere facile....:rotfl:



ah..ti piace vincere facile, correndo avevo letto che piaceva a ME e non capivo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ahhh:rotfl:Marco e massinfedele non erano tuoi amici....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:conoscenti?manager?chi cazzo erano?DUE COGLIONI!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sai che mi sembri tu? questo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS3bn62fFPk


No quello è stermy da giovane no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Donna la misura e'colma..nessuna si permette di interrogarmi....mica hai capito chi sono io...
> beghe vostre..io e il Conte pensiamo a ben altro...vero Contin Cervin???



dillo a oscuro che continua a dire che tu ti ricordi che io lo insultavo quotando massinfedele e marco.

Basta solo un si o un no, che non stai dicendo.

E finchè oscuro ti cita in questo modo io chiedo.
che vi piaccia o no.

Basta rispondere alla domanda che faccio da parecchio.

Ricordi che io abbia quotato insulti a Oscuro o ricordi che Oscuro insultava me, visto che mi hai difesa?

Oltre il bovino si intende.


Si o no.


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No?va bene..è come dici tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bella topona!!:rotfl:



infatti è come dico io, pinocchio:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Micia*

Micia hai visto oggi la mia calma serafica?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> è ora di un frizzantino amico mio...


e poi parla dei problemi di alcol degli altri
in effetti questo è l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi.
AHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe....hai ragione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhh:rotfl:Marco e massinfedele non erano tuoi amici....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:conoscenti?manager?chi cazzo erano?DUE COGLIONI!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e poi parla dei problemi di alcol degli altri
> in effetti questo è l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi.
> AHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Eh ma io sono veneto...
Non...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Mica ci facciamo di intrugli come superalcolici o liquori no?

Le viti che abbiamo noi...voi ve le scordate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ah..ti piace vincere facile, correndo avevo letto che piaceva a ME e non capivo.


oggi siamo pieni di novità


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe....hai ragione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!



lo so.
E lo sai anche tu.
Infatti non hai risposto a nessuna delle mie domande.
Io aspetto
Come Repubblica con B.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Micia hai visto oggi la mia calma serafica?




si, ho notato, il buon vino col tempo migliora


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Micia hai visto oggi la mia calma serafica?



la tua calma è perchè non hai appigli con me.
E non riesci a confrontarti in maniera normale.
Lo stai dimostrando.
Ironizzi e non dai risposte.

Pinocchio.

Aspetto ancora tutte le risposte, pinocchio


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> oggi siamo pieni di novità


e 2

non attacca.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma io sono veneto...
> Non...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> Mica ci facciamo di intrugli come superalcolici o liquori no?
> ...


ti ci vedrei bene a vendemmiare coi tuoi piedini. non fosse altro perchè nel tino ci annegheresti visto che all'orlo manco ci arrivi ahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e 2
> 
> non attacca.


questa è la vera novità. hai capito qualcosa 2 volte di seguito ahahhhahahahahaha


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ti starei prendendo per il sedere....ma tu credici....:rotfl:hai ragione tebe!!!Mi raccomando scrivi a toy....che sono un bimbo cattivello....e magari digli dove trovarmi ...:rotfl::rotfl:monili non ne porto!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti starei prendendo per il sedere....ma tu credici....:rotfl:hai ragione tebe!!!Mi raccomando scrivi a toy....che sono un bimbo cattivello....e magari digli dove trovarmi ...:rotfl::rotfl:monili non ne porto!!!:rotfl:



Perchè non rispondi alle mie domande?
E Lothar dov'è?

E i tuoi amici?
Non ne vedo nessuno a difenderti


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Micia*

Ma si può litigare per un mondo virtuale?ho detto addio al mio embolo...e credo di sapere dove è finito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*tebe*

Eh??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma si può litigare per un mondo virtuale?*ho detto addio al mio embolo...e credo di sapere dove è finito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




aaaaaagggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


detto da te è...



ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questa è la vera novità. hai capito qualcosa 2 volte di seguito ahahhhahahahahaha



ti brucia. fattene una ragione.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Sanno cho ho ragione perchè difendermi?:rotfl:hai visto il mio embolo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si può litigare per un mondo virtuale?ho detto addio al mio embolo...e credo di sapere dove è finito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non abbiamo un cazzo da fare.

benchè io e credo anche tu, ne avremmo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Si....infatti l'abbiam presa tutti a ridere..tutti ,tranne la cretina del villaggio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sanno cho ho ragione perchè difendermi?:rotfl:hai visto il mio embolo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ti difendono perchè sei indifendibile, pallonaro


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Micia*

Ma...lavorare di notte ha i suoi vantaggi.....:up:!Però micia con il dovuto distacco qui ti ci diverti..leggi le cose più astruse....giuro, io le cazzate che leggo qui da nessuna parte....!Le mie poi...son fantastiche....con una differenza:ho cognizione di ciò che scrivo...ogni tanto...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....infatti l'abbiam presa tutti a ridere..tutti ,tranne la cretina del villaggio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



chi è oscurello?


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma...lavorare di notte ha i suoi vantaggi.....:up:!Però micia con il dovuto distacco qui ti ci diverti..leggi le cose più astruse....giuro, io le cazzate che leggo qui da nessuna parte....!Le mie poi...son fantastiche....con una differenza:h*o cognizione di ciò che scrivo...ogni tanto.*..!!:rotfl:




ahahahahahahahahahahah,


Intanto non hai ancora dato una risposta alle mie domande, nemmeno una e nemmeno i tuoi amici.

Allora pallonaro,. chi è che mi sputtana in mp con te dicendo che ho problemi?

Allora pallonaro???
Allora?


:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Si....ti conviene creder che sia pallonaro...capisco tu sei fatta così!Credi a quello che ti conviene...sei diversamente fedele,non sei ambigua,sei onesta,sincera,siiii.....i tuoi amici stravedono per te....ed io bramo la tua sessualità.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Però son timido....e non so come fare per conquistarti....!!:rotfl::rotfl:Scrivi a toy dove trovarmi stasera?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....ti conviene creder che sia pallonaro...capisco tu sei fatta così!Credi a quello che ti conviene...sei diversamente fedele,non sei ambigua,sei onesta,sincera,siiii.....i tuoi amici stravedono per te....ed io bramo la tua sessualità.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Però son timido....e non so come fare per conquistarti....!!:rotfl::rotfl:Scrivi a toy dove trovarmi stasera?:rotfl:





Pallonaro.
Parli e nemmeno una prova.
Una.

Pallonaro pinocchio.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Sai che ti dico?adesso penso proprio che sei stata tu a dire a toy di simy...son sincero....non avresti alzato sta cagnara.......!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Tebe*

Si tebe....domani si ricomincia?speriamo di no.....che dici ti basta oggi?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ti brucia. fattene una ragione.


esattamente cosa mi dovrebbe bruciare?


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che ti dico?adesso penso proprio che sei stata tu a dire a toy di simy...son sincero....non avresti alzato sta cagnara.......!!!:up:



hahahahaha!!!
Ma l'hai sempre pensato!
L'hai scritto ore fa!

Madonna ma come stai????

la cagnara l'hai alzata tu quando mi hai scritto che non l'ìavresti smessa nemmeno dopo che hai fatto la figura di merda mondiale.

Ma di che parli?
Ma stai bene?

ho chiesto un confronto e tu l'hai rifiutato


----------



## lothar57 (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> è ora di un frizzantino amico mio...



certo Grande Conte!!!!magari ammirando il lato b della barista...come facemmo quel di'..al mio paesello hahahhah...
dimenticavo....Tebe e Oscuro li dobbiamo bannare,,,che vadano in mona emtrambi..che ne dici???..lo facciamo???:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo Grande Conte!!!!magari ammirando il lato b della barista...come facemmo quel di'..al mio paesello hahahhah...
> dimenticavo....Tebe e Oscuro li dobbiamo bannare,,,che vadano in mona emtrambi..che ne dici???..lo facciamo???:rotfl::rotfl:



continui a non rispondere lothar, perchè?

Non è un segreto di stato.
TU hai scritto che ti ricordi i miei insulti a Oscuro quotando massinfedele e marco?
O ti ricordi solo il bovino?

E' facile lothar sai?
Bastano due parole.

Perchè non le scrivi?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> esattamente cosa mi dovrebbe bruciare?


il culo


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il culo


sai anche perchè, anima buona?


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Riassumendo*

Oscuro non ha ancora dato una risposta alle mie domande.

Anzi ha detto c*he delle mie amiche gli scrivono dicendo che sono infantile o qualcosa del genere e, per farmi credere che qualcuno gli scrive davvero,  dice che a questa amica avrei confidato di avere problemi.*

Ora. Ho chiesto ad oscuro pinocchio di dirmi non chi glielo ha detto, ma qual'è il problema.
Insomma, chi non ha problemi oggi?

Lui non mi ha risposto.
Anzi si.
*Ha portato come prova la parola creti rivolta a me, dice che non poteva sapere che io mi auto dico creti*.:unhappy:
*Cioè...ha detto che creti rivolto a me è una parola segreta che LUI NON POTEVA SAPERE.
*
*Non mi ha ancora detto qual'è il mio problema, ergo è un altra sua palla.*
Badare bene che gli ho dato anche la possibilità di scrivere il MIO problema che lui sa in mp, ma non l'ha fatto ancora ma usa contro di me gettando merda su ipotetici miei amci. Anzi ha parlato di una donna.
Ri ergo è l'ennesima arrampicata sugli specchi, esattamente come quella che io ho passato informazioni a Toy, come quella che lo insultavo ( e infatti lothar non risponde alla domanda ) e altro che basta leggere.

Detto questo pinocchio oscuro mi ha pure nascosto un informazione per avvallare il suo delirio del profilo fb di simy.
Ovvero..oscuro sapeva benissimo che il profilo non era quello giusto,  ha fatto finta di non saperlo, accusandomi.

Meno male che simy è persona retta e sincera e ha detto subito che oscuro lo sapeva bene.
Ma oscuro nega.


Madonna mia...
Comunque.
*La conclusione è che oscuro non ha nè indizi nè tanto meno prove di quello che asserisce e racconta un sacco di palle e ha fatto una figura di merda mondiale, se mai ce ne fosse bisogno.*

*E non risponde ad una domanda e dico una che gli si rivolge.

Oltre al fatto che nessuno gli ha dato ragione, anzi...*

:up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> continui a non rispondere lothar, perchè?
> 
> Non è un segreto di stato.
> TU hai scritto che ti ricordi i miei insulti a Oscuro quotando massinfedele e marco?
> ...



perche'sto facend impresa..in diretta...FB con tipa''ufficiale''.. e chat con altra....spero di nn sbagliarmi..


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti ci vedrei bene a vendemmiare coi tuoi piedini. non fosse altro perchè nel tino ci annegheresti visto che all'orlo manco ci arrivi ahahahahahhahahahah


Beh ad eger fanno quell'elisir che si chiama sangue di toro
io con i miei piedini faccio il sangue di teron.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si può litigare per un mondo virtuale?ho detto addio al mio embolo...e credo di sapere dove è finito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E ha senso in un forum
aprire un 3d dal titolo Tebe

Anzichè aver le palle di scriverle in mp?

Perchè devi sempre fare la ruota?

Sei un pavone?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo Grande Conte!!!!magari ammirando il lato b della barista...come facemmo quel di'..al mio paesello hahahhah...
> dimenticavo....Tebe e Oscuro li dobbiamo bannare,,,che vadano in mona emtrambi..che ne dici???..lo facciamo???:rotfl::rotfl:


Non so...
Tebe è perfetta come dama di compagnia...
Credimi
Si muove con un sussiego...altro che certe bovine...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vero il lato b della barista...

Lo ha disegnato giugiari...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oscuro non ha ancora dato una risposta alle mie domande.
> Anzi ha detto c*he delle mie amiche gli scrivono dicendo che sono infantile o qualcosa del genere e per farmi credere che qualcuno gli scrive davvero dice che a questa amica avrei confidato di avere problemi.*
> 
> Ora. Ho chiesto ad oscuro pinocchio di dirmi non chi glielo ha detto, ma qual'è il problema.
> ...


Si ma cazzo anche te...
Hai svaccato sto 3d dedicato alle brutte cose...
Sei egocentrica cazzo

Oscuro aveva perfino aperto un 3d per chiarire con te...

E ora siamo qui a parlare su questo 3d di certe cose...

Dai scrivigli un mp...che poi lo pubblica manipolato...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'sto facend impresa..in diretta...FB con tipa''ufficiale''.. e chat con altra....spero di nn sbagliarmi..



prendo atto che quindi non vuoi rispondere perchè sai che la risposta non piacerebbe ad oscuro.

ok.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so...
> Tebe è perfetta come dama di compagnia...
> Credimi
> Si muove con un sussiego...altro che certe bovine...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


allora si fa cosi.io e te ci troviamo a Parma..la tebina ci raggiunge li'...la portiamo a pranzo...ha detto che viene in micro gonna senza slip..ovvio canottiera di 3 misure sotto senza reggiseno.
Poi quando arriva Oscu'...tu e lui passate al tavolo vicino...hahahhahha....at salut genio del male!!


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ha senso in un forum
> aprire un 3d dal titolo Tebe
> 
> Anzichè aver le palle di scriverle in mp?
> ...



considerato che chi l'ha scritto è un non registrato è sicuramente un amico di oscuro o lui stesso, perchè doveva in qualche modo avere un contatto con me.
Gli è andata male, non ha potuto farsi partire l'embolo con me, perchè a me non parte e lui si trova in difficoltà quando c'è da parlare e non insultare.

Comunque sto ancora aspettando TUTTE le risposte. Che non arriveranno se non sotto forma di sbeffeggi.
Non sa cosa inventarsi e le palle hanno le gambe corte.


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma cazzo anche te...
> Hai svaccato sto 3d dedicato alle brutte cose...
> Sei egocentrica cazzo
> 
> ...





noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

Mi sono ribaltata dalla sedia dal ridere!!!


Oddioooo


Grazie conte. Grazie


e per oscuro...:up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> considerato che chi l'ha scritto è un non registrato è sicuramente un amico di oscuro o lui stesso, perchè doveva in qualche modo avere un contatto con me.
> Gli è andata male, non ha potuto farsi partire l'embolo con me, perchè a me non parte e lui si trova in difficoltà quando c'è da parlare e non insultare.
> 
> Comunque sto ancora aspettando TUTTE le risposte. Che non arriveranno se non sotto forma di sbeffeggi.
> Non sa cosa inventarsi e le palle hanno le gambe corte.


La risposta te la diamo a Parma io e Lothar
E sarà affermativa

Si te lo diamo

Tutte le volte che vuoi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> Mi sono ribaltata dalla sedia dal ridere!!!
> 
> ...


Ecco il mio mp

ciò teron...

    Cosa dici su...

    Mai difeso quel teron...

    Siete tutti teroni smarsi per me...

    Vai a cagare...teron. 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

*Minerva*

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17740-schiappe?p=996349&viewfull=1#post996349

Questo è l'esempio lampante di come sia stronza, maligna e subdola Minerva.
Ovviamente ci saranno milioni di "difese" ma tanto ti dovevo da tempo.
Ci sono vergognosi e vergognosi e tu sei quella della peggior specie


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La risposta te la diamo a Parma io e Lothar
> E sarà affermativa
> 
> Si te lo diamo
> ...



Grazie, no.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie, no.


Come osi...a parlarci così
Non so come non so quando
ma il nostro dio 
ti punirà.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dai chiamiamo anche Nausicaa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu porta le amiche che ti difendono...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17740-schiappe?p=996349&viewfull=1#post996349
> 
> Questo è l'esempio lampante di come sia stronza, maligna e subdola Minerva.
> Ovviamente ci saranno milioni di "difese" ma tanto ti dovevo da tempo.
> Ci sono vergognosi e vergognosi e tu sei quella della peggior specie


vorrei avere a che fare sempre con persone vergognose come me.nel tuo mondo contorto forse le frasi hanno doppi significati e giochetti , nel mio no.
e non conosco fatti e fattacci  degli altri, non me ne occupo.gli intrighi passionali li lascio alla de filippi .
se da tempo avevi in testa questo rancore con me , che al massimo avrò scambiato con te una ventina di post, facciamo anche di più ...capisco che stai ancora peggio di quanto credessi.
ti auguro di rinsavire e pensare a cose decisamente più importanti rispetto al livore per una perfetta sconosciuta


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei avere a che fare sempre con persone vergognose come me.nel tuo mondo contorto forse le frasi hanno doppi significati e giochetti , nel mio no.
> e non conosco fatti e fattacci  degli altri, non me ne occupo.gli intrighi passionali li lascio alla de filippi .
> se da tempo avevi in testa questo rancore con me , che al massimo avrò scambiato con te una ventina di post, facciamo anche di più ...capisco che stai ancora peggio di quanto credessi.
> ti auguro di rinsavire e pensare a cose decisamente più importanti rispetto al livore per una perfetta sconosciuta


non mi aspettavo nulla di meno da te. ho scritto che sei intelligente e inattaccabile nella tua malignità e stronzaggine. te ne devo dare atto. 
per me è chiusa qui. stronza sei e stronza rimani. non rinnego quello che è successo e l'ho scelto io di farlo e scrivere , ma di certo ci hai sguazzato per bene dal di fuori e con una semplice apparente innocente frasetta.
e ci sarebbero altri esempi...quando mi hai chiamato per nome oppure quando hai chiamato un utente non registrato Persa pensando fosse lei e sperando si rivelasse per fare succedere casini. sei il peggio del peggio. Agatha Christie ha scritto un libro di cui non ricordo il titolo in cui poirot cerca di smascherare un assassino che non agisce mai di prima persona ma ha la capacità innata di suscitare emozioni negli altri per cui questi ultimi arrivano ad uccidere e quindi gli assassini materiali sono altri ma il vero assassino è un altro. con le dovute proporzioni e parallelismi questo sei tu. in due parole una stronza maligna.
AMEN!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei avere a che fare sempre con persone vergognose come me.nel tuo mondo contorto forse le frasi hanno doppi significati e giochetti , nel mio no.
> e non conosco fatti e fattacci  degli altri, non me ne occupo.gli intrighi passionali li lascio alla de filippi .
> se da tempo avevi in testa questo rancore con me , che al massimo avrò scambiato con te una ventina di post, facciamo anche di più ...capisco che stai ancora peggio di quanto credessi.
> ti auguro di rinsavire e pensare a cose decisamente più importanti rispetto al livore per una perfetta sconosciuta


PS: UNA PERFETTA SCONOSCIUTA CHE SI E' DATA TANTO DA FARE PER FARE DIRE AD ANGELO MERKEL CHE ERA ALEX. VERAMENTE STRANO PER UNO CON CUI HAI SCAMBIATO POCO PIU' DI UNA VENTINA DI POST
MI SCUSO PER LA CHIOSA MA MI è VENUTO IN MENTE DOPO DI AMPLIARE IL CONCETTO


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> PS: UNA PERFETTA SCONOSCIUTA CHE SI E' DATA TANTO DA FARE PER FARE DIRE AD ANGELO MERKEL CHE ERA ALEX. VERAMENTE STRANO PER UNO CON CUI HAI SCAMBIATO POCO PIU' DI UNA VENTINA DI POST
> MI SCUSO PER LA CHIOSA MA MI è VENUTO IN MENTE DOPO DI AMPLIARE IL CONCETTO



ma no dai, se non si vuol dire non si dice
e comunque, pensate se fossimo tutti uguali, che noia
per dire, se fossimo tutti come free, qui non ci metterei più piede
invece bene o male viene fuori il carattere di ciascuno, la personalità
mica male


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no dai, se non si vuol dire non si dice
> e comunque, pensate se fossimo tutti uguali, che noia
> per dire, se fossimo tutti come free, qui non ci metterei più piede
> invece bene o male viene fuori il carattere di ciascuno, la personalità
> mica male


che c'entra? certo che non avrei potuto dirlo. l'importante è che lei ci prova e con i boccaloni come me ci riesce, alla fine. che vuol dire che la colpa è mia che sono boccalone alla fine o di chi è stronzo all'origine...ma che scherzi?
 che facciamo, torniamo ad un discorso medievale per cui la colpa di uno stupro è di chi aveva messo la minigonna e non di chi lo stupro l'ha perpretrato? 'ho esagerato con l'esempio, ma mica tanto...


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che c'entra? certo che non avrei potuto dirlo. l'importante è che lei ci prova e con i boccaloni come me ci riesce, alla fine. che vuol dire che la colpa è mia che sono boccalone alla fine o di chi è stronzo all'origine...ma che scherzi?
> che facciamo, torniamo ad un discorso medievale per cui la colpa di uno stupro è di chi aveva messo la minigonna e non di chi lo stupro l'ha perpretrato? 'ho esagerato con l'esempio, ma mica tanto...



no, volevo solo dire che probabilmente non era un "segreto" così importante, altrimenti non lo avresti mai detto!
ti pare?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a te deve venire un cancro. il peggiore che esista e che ti debba durare anni e anni e tu devi soffrire come un cane le pene dell'inferno. nel mentre però deve venire pure a tutta la tua famiglia. e li devi vedere morire soffrendo come dei cani pure loro.
> dopodichè solo allora e con ancora più indicibili sofferenze peggiori di quelle che hai patitonegli anni precedenti dovrai crepare. e manco nessuno al tuo funerale dovrà venire...
> 
> Alessandro


sei proprio una merda umana


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che c'entra? certo che non avrei potuto dirlo. l'importante è che lei ci prova e con i boccaloni come me ci riesce, alla fine. che vuol dire che la colpa è mia che sono boccalone alla fine o di chi è stronzo all'origine...ma che scherzi?
> che facciamo, torniamo ad un discorso medievale per cui la colpa di uno stupro è di chi aveva messo la minigonna e non di chi lo stupro l'ha perpretrato? 'ho esagerato con l'esempio, ma mica tanto...


Hai colto il senso del tuo essere perennemente manipolato dalle femmine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Moooooooooooooooltoooooooooooo
Boccalone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, volevo solo dire che probabilmente non era un "segreto" così importante, altrimenti non lo avresti mai detto!
> ti pare?


ma fantastitriliardi di 'sti cazzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sai quanti insulti mi è costato dopo averlo detto? e me li sarei risparmiato volentieri. e se non ci credi pazienza


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai colto il senso del tuo essere perennemente manipolato dalle femmine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Moooooooooooooooltoooooooooooo
> Boccalone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ne hai avuto abbastanza di figure di merda oggi?
di impiccarti al primo bonsai te l'ho già detto? si, ma non importa, fallo!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma fantastitriliardi di 'sti cazzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sai quanti insulti mi è costato dopo averlo detto? e me li sarei risparmiato volentieri. e se non ci credi pazienza


Adesso hai speso e spanto tutti i tuoi insulti...
Hai sperperato te stesso...

E ora pretenderesti che noi del forum

tramite una colletta pagassimo i danni eh?

Cioè se uno entra in un bar e perde la partita a carte e sfascia tutto

La colpa è di chi gli ha dato le carte per giocare?

Eh no carino

CHi rompe paga e i cocci sono tutti suoi...

La solita storia uno cade nella piscina di free e si sfracassa la testa, colpa di free che non ha messo l'acqua...o colpa di Ultimo Sangre che ha usato l'acqua della piscina per giocare con il pescie eh?

Comodo così...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei proprio una merda umana


io so di esserlo. ma la mia consolazione è che c'è sempre qulacuno peggio. tu ad esempio


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ne hai avuto abbastanza di figure di merda oggi?
> di impiccarti al primo bonsai te l'ho già detto? si, ma non importa, fallo!



Già provato

Si spezzano tutti i bonsai

Cha faccio allora?

Anche Merovingio era Alex:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma fantastitriliardi di 'sti cazzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sai quanti insulti mi è costato dopo averlo detto? e me li sarei risparmiato volentieri. e se non ci credi pazienza



ma allora perchè caspita l'hai detto?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già provato
> 
> Si spezzano tutti i bonsai
> 
> ...


anche reale, italia1, brancoleone e @lex. il punto qual'è?


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso hai speso e spanto tutti i tuoi insulti...
> Hai sperperato te stesso...
> 
> E ora pretenderesti che noi del forum
> ...



caro Conte, ti ricordo che il fatto strano della sparizione della piscina era proprio che l'acqua ce l'avevo messa!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma allora perchè caspita l'hai detto?


perchè al contrario di quello che si pensa sono troppo buono e fesso e alla fine sarei comunque stato insultato lo stesso? meglio essere insultato in maniera chiara e in maniera chiara rispondere. ma continui a girare intorno al nodo principale che non è quello. ma forse vuoi essere solo mandata a cagare...allora dillo, lo faccio e buonanotte al secchio


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè al contrario di quello che si pensa sono troppo buono e fesso e alla fine sarei comunque stato insultato lo stesso? meglio essere insultato in maniera chiara e in maniera chiara rispondere. ma continui a girare intorno al nodo principale che non è quello. ma forse vuoi essere solo mandata a cagare...allora dillo, lo faccio e buonanotte al secchio


qual è il nodo principale?
non ho mica capito
che è Minerva che è brava a far parlare le persone?


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè al contrario di quello che si pensa sono troppo buono e fesso e* alla fine sarei comunque stato insultato lo stesso?* meglio essere insultato in maniera chiara e in maniera chiara rispondere. ma continui a girare intorno al nodo principale che non è quello. ma forse vuoi essere solo mandata a cagare...allora dillo, lo faccio e buonanotte al secchio


questo è lapalissiano.
ma se giudichi sempre gli altri sulla coerenza e poi ti metti una maschera che senso ha?
gli insulti arrivano agli atteggiamenti che hai sempre avuto e avrai e se vuoi ripartire da zero è il tuo modo di porti che devi cambiare, non il nick


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso hai speso e spanto tutti i tuoi insulti...
> Hai sperperato te stesso...
> 
> E ora pretenderesti che noi del forum
> ...


ma è possibile che si debba discutere con una merda umana che rispetto alla malattia della moglie l'unica cosa che sa scrivere è come farebbe da solo con la figlia? ma tu dovresti essere menato dalla mattina alla sera per quanto fai schifo nei rapporti che dovrebbero essere i più importanti della tua vita. io almeno insulto gente che manco conosco, che non ne è principale o che comunque anche se legato posso farne anche a meno e che i miei insulti per quanto sgradevoli possono lasciare il tempo che trovano. ma con chi amo ed è leale sono leale fino alla morte, imbecille
sei un essere disgustoso


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> qual è il nodo principale?
> non ho mica capito
> che è Minerva che è brava a far parlare le persone?


no che indipendentemente dall'esito l'intenzione è cattiva e maligna...e anche esulando da questo si piazza nelle discussioni, dice la sua cosa molto cattiva e sparisce...ma parandosi sempre il culo e in maniera subdola. in modo da avere sempre una spiegazione da dare. ci sarebbero miliardi di esempi...ma anche tu pare non voglia capire.....non sto cercando di convincerti ma il fatto che tu faccia finta di non capire cosa sto scrivendo la dice lunga...capisco l'ironia...va bene così...lasciamo perdere tanto quello che avevo da dire l'ho detto...direi che puoi anche smetterla. anzi ti pregherei proprio di farlo, con la massima educazione. tanto non hai nulla nè da guadagnarci nè da perderci a continuare questo discorso con me.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è lapalissiano.
> ma se giudichi sempre gli altri sulla coerenza e poi ti metti una maschera che senso ha?
> gli insulti arrivano agli atteggiamenti che hai sempre avuto e avrai e se vuoi ripartire da zero è il tuo modo di porti che devi cambiare, non il nick


intendevo dire che sarei stato insultato lo stesso anche se avessi negato e non l'avessi detto...perchè una volta che solo hai pronunciato il mio nome anche quelli che un minuto prima non avevano certo avutoo intenzione di offendermi si sono presentati come dei cani assatanati e tu eri pronta a goderti lo spettacolo come al colosseo ai gtempi dei cristiani. per carità, il mio spettacolo...ma questo fa di te una becera e maligna persona. nè più nè meno


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma è possibile che si debba discutere con una merda umana che rispetto alla malattia della moglie l'unica cosa che sa scrivere è come farebbe da solo con la figlia? ma tu dovresti essere menato dalla mattina alla sera per quanto fai schifo nei rapporti che dovrebbero essere i più importanti della tua vita. io almeno insulto gente che manco conosco, che non ne è principale o che comunque anche se legato posso farne anche a meno e che i miei insulti per quanto sgradevoli possono lasciare il tempo che trovano. ma con chi amo ed è leale sono leale fino alla morte, imbecille
> sei un essere disgustoso


Il problema si manifesta quando non ami più queste persone.
Il tuo amore per loro finisce al primo iota con cui non sono d'accordo con te.
O se compiono scelte che a te non piacciono.

Per fortuna il mondo è grande è c'è spazio per tutti.

Non ti entra nelle cervici

Che sempre e comunque è sbagliato insultare.
Che è da maleducati
Incivili

Da persone non degne di nessun consorzio umano.

Poi un conto è insultarsi in una lite privata
Un conto è usare un forum per esternare i propri livori personali contro persone che neanche si conosce.

NOn ha alcun senso se non creare una sorta di miasma asfittico in chi legge no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no che indipendentemente dall'esito l'intenzione è cattiva e maligna...e anche esulando da questo si piazza nelle discussioni, dice la sua cosa molto cattiva e sparisce...ma parandosi sempre il culo e in maniera subdola. in modo da avere sempre una spiegazione da dare. ci sarebbero miliardi di esempi...ma anche tu pare non voglia capire.....non sto cercando di convincerti ma il fatto che tu faccia finta di non capire cosa sto scrivendo la dice lunga...capisco l'ironia...va bene così...lasciamo perdere tanto quello che avevo da dire l'ho detto...direi che puoi anche smetterla. anzi ti pregherei proprio di farlo, con la massima educazione. tanto non hai nulla nè da guadagnarci nè da perderci a continuare questo discorso con me.


E allora?
Anche se tu riuscissi a convincere il mondo intero che Minerva è così come la vedi tu...
Lei rimarrà quel che è
Il sole sorge domani mattina
E nulla sarà cambiato.

Nessuno come te è preoccupato di come sono fatti gli altri

E non vede come è fatto sè stesso

Cioè parli tanto di ipocrisia e incoerenza altrui...

Ma te sito mai vardà allo specio?

Cioè voglio dire...

E anche il fatto che intimi agli altri di smetterla è fuori luogo...

Non sono i tuoi servi voglio dire...

Cioè siamo nel virtuale non nel salotto di casa tua...

E non puoi incazzarti se insulti tutti e poi uno si alza e ti dice...

Ma va in figa ti e putana to mare no?

Perchè è l'esasperazione sistemica a parlare no?

Non si può sempre e comunque scendere al tuo livello no?

Voglio dire...
Iniziare come ai bambini piccoli...e dire...questa è la A, poi c'è la B, cacca e popò non devi dirle...

Ma speriamo che dato che sei vicino ad una insegnante di scuola elementare...
Sappia impartirti le basi dell'educazione civica.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> intendevo dire che sarei stato insultato lo stesso anche se avessi negato e non l'avessi detto...perchè una volta che solo hai pronunciato il mio nome anche quelli che un minuto prima non avevano certo avutoo intenzione di offendermi si sono presentati come dei cani assatanati e tu eri pronta a goderti lo spettacolo come al colosseo ai gtempi dei cristiani. per carità, il mio spettacolo...ma questo fa di te una becera e maligna persona. nè più nè meno


Beh diciamo che per i vecchi utenti il nome Alex dice qualcosa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema si manifesta quando non ami più queste persone.
> Il tuo amore per loro finisce al primo iota con cui non sono d'accordo con te.
> O se compiono scelte che a te non piacciono.
> 
> ...


ma vai a cagare coglione che io sono stato sposato e la mia ex moglie me ne ha combinate tantissime e 
1) è ancora viva e vegeta
2) il rapporto è continuato e per lungo lungo tempo è continuato comunque benissimo
e se il miasma asfittico lo provocassi a te sarebbe già solo un motivo valido per averlo creato

la tua forma del cazzo te la puoi sbattere nel culo se nella sostanza e nella realtà fuori di qui sei la merda della merda della merda..e tu lo sei..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2012)

sono arrivato a pagina 49 ma penso che non abbia molto senso a leggere il resto della discussione. mi sono fatto alcuni appunti per eventuali aggiunte tecniche, soprattutto per smascherare e mostrare eventuali utenti iscritti che fanno finta di essere ospiti. già solo un'approssimazione del 10% è sufficiente per stanare quasi tutti. mia idea al riguardo è mostrare sotto al titolo "Ospite" i potenziali utenti registrati con rispettiva percentuale di certezza. ma non è una cosa immediata e prima devo anche studiare le implicazioni legali, non facilissimi in caso di IP condiviso.

però, visto le escalation e le altre irregolarità penso la scaletta dei probabili ospiti finti sia veramente il minore problema.

ho auto-segnalato anche alcune irregolarità a livello legale, tratto così in salvo per eventuali esposti legali da parte di chi è stato coinvolto nelle varie minacce di morte e auguri di malattie. @lex è già stato escluso per questo fatto tempo fa (circa 2 anni), al quale ebbe seguito l'Era Glaciale III e relativa espulsione di un numero rilevante di utenti. per chi non fosse al corrente dell'evoluzione, troverà tutto nel mausoleo.

grazie anche all'autore della discussione che l'ha lasciata così gentilmente degenerare in memoria ai vecchi tempi, senza più intervenire né chiudere. chiuderò quindi io.


----------

